# Ex Clomid 08/09 catch up chat pt 7



## Shellebell

Happy  ladies

I think this was the latest list you had posted 


Name Treatment OTD  Outcome  EDD  Other  Bella 64
June natural







 20th March 2011 Bellini 
 








 3rd December 2010







 Clare IVF Oct/Nov Clomid User IVFPUPO  17th December







 
 
Guider ICSI 
 Samuel James  18th October 2010







  
 J9 FET Wednesday 8th December







 Malbec ICSI #2ET/ET hopefully W/C 10th January  
 
 DR starts 3rd December Misty TTC naturally Serenfach ICSI 
 Issac David 24th July 2010 







     
 Topkat 3rd cycle of Clomid 22nd October 2010







 


----------



## serenfach

Oooh! My 1st ever '1st' lol   

Thanks, Shelle Xx

Gawd accessing the tinterweb on my phone is a mare.. I'll ask DH to watch bubs later so I can come by and have a proper catch up


----------



## Tama

I'm 2nd!    Thanks for the new home   

SF hope you are okay hun    

I'm sooooo cold and the heating in the office has gone off    It's -4 outside and all I have is a little plug in heater    Roll on the end of term


----------



## Topkat08

Woohoo Im 3rd    x


----------



## serenfach

I believe I will be, *Tama*  Thanks, babe Xx Hope you're holding up? Not had chance to catch up fully on where everyone is yet, but I will!

*TK*  How's things? How is the little man of the house?

Hi to everyone else. Got a little caught up on the old thread, so didn't get to speak to many of you.. but alas.. we've a fresh start here


----------



## guider

So here is the latest update on the list, 
Hope we can all see how everyone on the list is getting on and remember we are all here to help and support each other

[csv]
Name ,Treatment ,OTD , Outcome , EDD , Other 
Bella 64,,June, natural  , 20th March 2011
Bellini, , ,  , 3rd December 2010,








Clare, IVF, 13th December, 
Clomid User, IVF,PUPO , 17th December,  , , 
Guider, ICSI, , Samuel James , 18th October 2010,







, 

J9, FET Wednesday 8th December, 
Malbec, ICSI #2,ET/ET hopefully W/C 10th January , , , DR starts 3rd December
Misty, TTC naturally
Serenfach, ICSI, , Issac David, 24th July 2010 ,








, 

Topkat, next appointment 14th December, 22nd December 2010, 

[/csv]

Misty - have you discussed the progesterone cream with your GP, i think you can get progesterone in cream form as well as pessary from your doctor, might be worth asking, particularly if it might save you some money!

Dilly - sounds like oyu are in a chicken and egg position trying to work out whether your progesterone is low so you don't ovulate or whether you don't ovulate so it is low. There just seem to be so many questions like this in life, the other problem with the progesterone levels, i am sure i was never being tested on the right day, they would test be on the 'normal' days, but with a cycle upto 40days, i assume that it might need testing later

Clare- sorry that you haven't felt able to post over the past week, i know that none of us intended to push anyone out. 
i know that we can't wait for each person to het their  but remember you will never be completely alone, i understand that it is different for you as i have my LO now and like you said you would give anything to be in my position at the moment, but anytime you want help/support or just a shoulder to cry on or ear to listen then i am here for you 
i am so sorry to read your post that you are having such a tough time at the moment, it is such ashame when so many different little things come together (i don't mean that TTC or deaths in the family are little things) as on their own we learn to cope with them, but when they all come on top of each other it all seems so much worse. 
I know that you don't think you will get your much deserved BFP this cycle, but I am still sending loads of  and ^stickyvibes^ your way, keeping everything  for you. Just concentrate on your wonderful holiday that isn't far away   
Like Tama suggested ask the flight attendants about somewhere to do the injection, they must have some system in place if someone is taken ill or something for people to lie down.

Tama - sorry to hear you felt you couldn't post, but i know it won't be long before you get your dream, i know it is hard but you just have to keep thinking  

Shelly - thanks for starting the new thread again and posting a list on the first post again, hope you are keeping ok

SF - i know sometimes it only takes small things to excite us, but like you i was so happy to get the first post on the last thread


----------



## trixxi

just bookmarking


----------



## MistyW

A new thread, and I feel that a BFP avalanche is on its way              
Clare - Lovely to finally get an update from you.  I have been worrying and lurking, and I now have a lovely image of you getting Clexaned on your botty on the plane   .  Thanks for that    Yes, we finally did the deed after a false start when DH declared that since he has turned 40 his    have all dried up      
I'll be thinking of you next Monday, if you could give us an update that would be wonderful    x
SF - You will never be 'Miss Unpopular', we all love you on here.  It did make me sad that you felt that you couldn't turn to us when you were having troubles and you had to turn to FF'ers on a different thread who you didn't know.  I have been a crap FF'er I know, but it's not that I don't care I just have my own troubles to deal with too x
TK - Hiya!  Thanks for always asking about me and Dunky.  You are a star   
Tama - Brrrr, hope you've got a bobble hat on x
Shellebelle - Thanks for starting a new thread   
DK - Just to let you know that I'm thinking of you    x
Guider - Thanks for the suggestion , but I asked about the cream and she could only find the pessaries in her little book x
Love to everybody xxx


----------



## MistyW

PS I've just eaten half a  packet of chocolate digestives -


----------



## vickym1984

Sorry I havent posted much ladies, I have been quite poorly with my ME and dont have the energy to post much, or the concentration to look back and work out where everyone is

Just wanted to send my best wishes to those undergoing treatment and lots of  for anyone who needs them xxx


----------



## JW3

Clare - thinking of you on your 2ww      hope all goes well on the plane   

Vicky    get yourself lots of rest


----------



## malbec

Hi girlies,

*J9* - will be thinking of you on Wednesday hun, how are you feeling? (silly question?!) 

*SF* - good to see you back and posting. Sorry you are having a tough time hun, you're such a strong person and you will get through the hard times. 

*Vicky* - sorry to hear you've been so ill  not long to go now hun. Do they think being pg is contributing to the ME symptoms or is it just one of those things they can't tell what triggers when it gets bad? I don't know much about ME so sorry if I'm being totally thick! Hope you feel better and stronger soon.

*Clare* - hang in there girl, not long to go til OTD, have everything crossed for you 

*Jenny *- how are you hun? How's the course going and did you mention returning to work recently? Fill us in on your latest (sorry if I've missed details!) 

*Guider* - thanks for the table update! I'm still on track with them dates - day 4 of d/r and starting to feel the grumpiness and have weirdy dreams that make me wake up with a headache and tension like I've been clenching my teeth! Sounds like you'll feel more confident next time you get 'helpful advice' from well-meaning friends and family in sticking with what you feel is working best for your family  Just 'cause they're older (am assuming older relatives) and have been through child bearing themselves doesn't make them experts!

Trixxi

*TK *- good luck for your appt next Tuesday, do you have lots of questions etc or do you have an idea of what might come out of it? 

*Tama* - what you got planned for xmas? Hopefully lots of nice stuff so that January comes round quick! 

*Dilly *- how are you? Hope you're not getting the horrid Clomid side-effects  are you testing for OV (pee stick) and/or having the day 21 blood test? If the latter are you getting itat the right 'time' (i.e. 7 days before your period starts) if your cycle is more than 28 days? Sorry ifyou've been through all this already, just checking where you're at with it 

*Misty* - are you back on the Clomid now? Wasn't sure from your signature! 

*CU *- how is pregnancy treating you? When is your next scan? 

*Bellini *- hope everything is getting better with you and you're getting the advice and support you need 

*NG *- hope things are well since the arrival of little Dylan 

AFM, as mentioned above day 4 of d/r and starting to get side effects - tired, grumpy, bad dreams - prob related.

DH is moaning at me to come to bed now so better go.

xxx


----------



## guider

Misty – was worth checking with the doctor about the cream, I know they do oestrogen creams on prescription, but obviously they don’t do a progesterone one, I even got out my books to have a check for you, but no joy. 

Vicky – sorry to hear you have been having trouble with your ME, hope it isn’t getting you down to much, I have an uncle with ME and I know how bad he can get at times. 

Jenny – hope all is well with you

Malbec – hope the side effects aren’t too bad, yes I will definitely stick to my guns next time someone older and ‘wiser’   offers me advise

AFM
We’ve been to another new group this afternoon, better than last Tuesdays, they didn’t seem surprised that I had a pushchair like lasts week group (maybe because I didn’t take it with me  ) much friendlier bunch of people.
Also had to go to GP, bleeding had stopped end of last week but restarted yesterday, don’t you just love our wonderful bodies, based on the doctors comments if I am still bleeding I should go and see her again on Christmas day


----------



## Tama

Afternoon all

Just a really quick post as I'm having a melt down today  but saw the post re prog cream. I got some from this site;

http://www.progesterone.co.uk/

Not sure if this is what you are talking about but if it helps then that's good  Sorry if this is totally not what you are talking about 

Hope you are all well, will be back soon to catch up. BIG hugs to all  

/links


----------



## guider

Tama - is it warmer where you are than here?
you said you are having a meltdown, nothing is melting around me its -8 here 
hope you are ok, if oyu need to talk about your meltdown, feel free to PM me


----------



## Tama

Thanks hun    It's -4 with us and that is bad enough! The heating did go off today which wasn't great but back working now - just as I'm about to leave    Hope you are staying warm    xx


----------



## Topkat08

Good evening,

Hope ur all keeping warm 

Clare ~ Have a good holiday hun. I had to laugh at the thought of dh jabbing u on the plane, u bound to get some funny looks   x

Tama ~ whats up hun? x

Trixxi ~ How r u keeping? x

Guider ~ hope ur alright hun, glad u enjoyed ur class. Nothing worse then being around people that make u feel unwelcome  whats wrong with having a pushchair? x

Malbec ~ sorry to hear the s.e's are getting to ya, hopefully it will be worth it in the next couple of weeks  how long is the whole process of d/r to testing? sorry if thats a dim Q  x

Misty ~ Mmm choc digestives... why do u always feel guilty afterwards?  I had to LOL when i read about ur dh saying about swimmers drying up now hes 40  x

Vicky ~ sorry to hear u've not been feeling 2 well, hope u start feeling better soon  not that much longer to go now i see  x

Jenny ~ Hows the coursework going? x

SF ~ Hope u and Isaac are alright! my ''little man'' of the house has just learnt how to jump up n down on the sofa's/ in his cot, and everywhere inbetween  x

J9 ~ If i dont get on in the morning...

 
Good Luck with FET!!!


Who have i missed? Sorry anyway 

Well a week today and i should know whats happening. Havent really thought about questions. Was told the next step is a l&d so just presuming i'll be signing the consent forms etc and be sent on my way.

Anway better go n get him in the bath.

Luv & Luck 2 ya all x


----------



## malbec

What's wrong *Tama*? 

Not a dim question *TK* - IVF is one of those things where you go form knowing NOTHING about it to feeling like an expert once you've gone through it and forgetting most of this stuff is totally alien to most people! At the clinic I am at they have you down-regulating for 2.5-3.5 weeks, I fell on the cusp so will be d/r-ing for a good 3.5 weeks, injecting every morning. Then assuming it has worked will be injecting every evening as well to stimulate the follicles to grow (the morning injections continue) for at least 9 days (scan at the clinic on 7 Jan to see how things are progressing) if/when ready should go for egg collection the week of 10 Jan and then have embryo transfer (hopefully!) 2, 3 or 5 days after that... then wait 2 weeks until testing. So all in all I'm hoping to be testing right at the end of January/very start of Feb maybe.

*Guider *- glad you found a nice group! Life's too short to spend time with anyone you don't feel comfortable with!

xxx


----------



## serenfach

If this post ends up unfinished, it's because this poxy laptop has a flippin mind of it's own and likes to randomly shut down for reasons unknown! 

*Misty*..  Honestly, if I could have shared here I would have. It's all Isaac and his tummy issues, months of serious sleep deprivation [I'm talking waking up 4/5/6 times a night or no sleep some nights at all], me being ill all the time, post natal anxiety, poor support structure from family.. and on and on......... oh woe is me.. [ I'm having a good day today.. no dark cloud.. so I can mock myself  ] and really, I don't think anyone here wants to hear negativity re LO's when many here are still ttc. Thanks anyway, babe 

*Malbec*..  Thanks to you, too Xx I am fighting!! [ and currently winning  ] LOTS of luck with your tx!!!! 

*Guider*..  How's things with you and your LO? Hope all is well Xx

*Dilly*..  Can't really help with the progesterone q's, sorry Not sure if you this will help but I had mine tested CD21 for a few months to verify ov. And the only other time I've had anything to do with progesterone was with the supps I had to use until week 12 of preg.

*Daisy*..  You still here, babe? How are you?

*Bellini*.. Sorry babe, can't help with the BF q's. Hope you're managing ok and that your HV can help Xx 

*Clare*.. Thanks  Hope you have a fab holiday! [and that you were not arrested on the plane for indecent exposure!]

*CU*.. How are you feeling? Xx

*Jenny*.. Good that Ben likes nursery  Isaac starts 1 day a week from tomorrow.. hoping he's ok as he's very clingy 

*Tama*..  Hope your meltdown has quietly passed, babe  Where are you now with tx? [once again I apologise - I really don't know where many of you are with tx etc.. still trying to catch up!]

*Trixxi*.. How are things with you, sweetie? Hope you're ok Xx

*NG*.. How's things with you and your new addition??  Hope you're both well!

*Vicky*.. I can't imagine having ME and being preg  That must be such a struggle. Does ME come in phases? My sister has MS and although it's a permanent condition, she tends to have good/bad weeks/months with it. is it like that? Hope you're feeling stronger soon!    

*LTGL*.. How's things with you, babe?? Xx I know from ** that your LO is fab 

*TK*..  your LO sounds like a lil tearaway lol. I remember my friend telling me the same thing more or less and then suddenly the next tale from her house was how he'd opened the front door and gone across the road to see her neighbour for chocolate! 

*Bella*.. I think I added a 'congrats' for you on the other thread, but here it is again just in case.. *CONGRATS!!!!*  

*J9*.. last but by far not least.. *GOOD LUCK* for tomorrow, sweetie!!!!! I txt you earlier, but I'm adding it here too  I'll be thinking of you.. let me know how it goes asap           

*Flossy.. Poddy.. DK* and anyone I missed.. hope you're all doing ok!


----------



## vickym1984

Thanks ladies   

Malbec-They doctors don't know but being pregnant can make ME worse (some get better, some get worse) apparently, but its worth it x

Daisy is about somewhere lol. She is doing ok but being kept busy at work with her shifts at the moment still x


----------



## Dilee-99

bookmarking and caught up but too tied to post tonight except all the best to J9 tom x
dilly


----------



## MistyW

Just popping by to send lots of love to J9.  I'll be thinking of you tomorrow. xxx


----------



## serenfach

Thanks, *Vicky*  No doubt she's off on an adventure in Daisyland lol XX


----------



## serenfach

Oh and *Misty*.. I'm always about to ask about Dunky but someone else already has, so then I don't add it! I do ask about him 'in my mind' though  iykwim lol .. and all the other LO's too!  Hope they're all doing fab Xx


----------



## guider

Tama – yes we’re managing to stay warm enough although DH wasn’t happy about having to defrost his car to go to work this morning as it was rather difficult in -8

TK – i don’t know whats wrong with having a pushchair, think it was supposed to be something todo with fire regulations according to someone. I mean anyone would think it was a group with babies at wanting to take a pushchair along!
Won’t be long till your appointment now, if you do think of any questions make sure you write them down, if you’re like me you’ll forget them otherwise

Malbec – when do you start injecting? Or am i right in thinking you have already started?

SF – things are going fine with me and LO thanks for asking, anytime you want to release any negativity i’m always happy to listen 

Vicky – i’ve heard that ME can get better or worse with pregnancy, it’s strange how some of these things can go either way with different people, but then i suppose that shouldn’t seem that strange when you look at how differently we all react to different treatments in this journey!

Dilly – i assume you meant you were too tired to post, or if you meant what you wrote what are you tied to and do you need one of us to come and untie you

Misty – hope all is going well with you


----------



## trixxi

J9 ........... lots of luck for you today hun ....      ..........


----------



## bella 64

Hi Girls   
Hope your all coping with this   weather.

SF~ Hope your ok and LO  im glad you remember me.

Just popped on to say    to J9 for today  


Keep warm


----------



## JamesBrown

Thanks ladies   

Just had the call and they have defrosted one and so far it is doing OK, although, the embryologist said that it is too early to say if it is viable as they take a few hours to get going.  Going in for transfer at 2pm so off to go and get a shower.                   

Will update you later and try and read back on the avalanche of posts!

Hope all is OK.

J9
x


----------



## vickym1984

SF-Sorry I missed your question directed at me hun. ME can be better or worse at different times, yes. Not sure why, but I find my symptomns are worse during oct-march, as do some other people I have talked to. It can also get progressively worse if you ignore the signs that you are overdoing it, which is what I had been doing as they thought it was an inner ear disorder and the best solution for that was to keep going as normal


----------



## MistyW

I'm lurking and      that all has gone well today for J9.  Wishing you all the luck and love in the world.  Hope that the next time we hear from you, you are PUPO!!! xxx


----------



## JamesBrown

Thanks Misty   

Hi Vicky -   

ET was an absolute nightmare   .  So much so that I started crying my eyes out during it.  Long story but to cut it short, they couldn't get the catheter in and they had to re-load the embryo.  I was in agony and fuming afterwards.  Just had a real long journey back so just need to get over it and chill for a few days.


----------



## Topkat08

Just a quickie (havent read back so dunno whats happening) 

J9 ~ Just wanted to send ya a Massive   Sorry to hear it was a horrible experience for ya    ur get a positive outcome    Rest up and look after yaself x


----------



## Tama

J9 sweetie I'm so sorry ET was a painful nightmare for you    Was worried when I didn't hear from you    Glad you are home safe with your lovely embie   Hope you can put the ET behind you and rest up. Hope to catch up with you soon xx

Hugs to all that need them    xx


----------



## DK

Hello all you lovely ladies!

How are we all, 

I just want to say thank you to everyone who txtd me, pmd me, ** or commented on here, u ladies are so lovely and supportive and couldnt of got through this without all your lovely kind and comforting words,     
You all mean alot to me and are so lovely xx    

Not read back really as thought i had lost u all but no J9 was going for et today, i read it didnt go great but hope u can rest up and put it behind u and get your  in 2 weeks  Il be           for you!

Hope everyone is well and keeping warm in this freezing weather    

Lots of love to you all and i am always thinking of u xxx


----------



## JamesBrown

Morning ladies

DK > Thanks lovely.  Sincerely hope that you are getting all the support you need right now.      

Thanks Tama > Sent you a PM.   

Thank TK > Finding it hard to believe there is even an embryo in there.  Must focus on it today and get my PMA that it still could work.   
Good luck for your appointment next week.   

Hope the ice melts today! 

J9
x


----------



## trixxi

J9 .....  sorry to hear it ET was a nightmare  .... sending you lost of pma hun          .............           .........    Xx


----------



## JamesBrown

Trixxi


----------



## guider

Sorry for the me post. Not pregnancy/baby related

Last night our cat had a fit, the emergency vet said she should be fine after 4hours but a bit woozie
Over night she walked into/fell off things
This morning she hid from us under the bed, but forgot to hide her whole body and just put her head under, she was just all floppy
The vet kept her in
They thought diabetes from glucose levels, but it didn’t really match her symptoms
The insulin hasn’t done anything so far
Now they suspect a bleed in the brain

I know I have to stay strong for Samuel, but it is so hard, he has been wonderful going almost 4 hours between feeds instead of the usual 2 – probably just fed up with me crying on him so trying to stay away from me as much as possible


----------



## JamesBrown

Oh gosh, Guider, sounds awful.        your cat is OK and pulls through.


----------



## trixxi

Hey,

how you feeling today J9    

Guider ... sounds terrible hun .... hope hes ok   


AFM ...... what a week i have had so far ......  monday spent two hours trying to get out of my town .. only to be told by the police just to go home all roads were gridlocked      tuesday couldnt go anywhere ... all public transport was off and roads blocked ... and yesterday i ventured out ... got stuck in snow .. had to walk for 20mins to get to a customers house, then spent 40mins trying to get moving again ... same happened with my last customer ... had to walk to her house!  only to get back into the van for someone to crash into the front of me..... oh and i had a puncture and had to get that fixed yesterday too ..... Should have taken me 3 hours to do what i did yesterday ... took me 8.5hours ...

I am officially sick of the snow now ...    ... rant over .....


----------



## JamesBrown

Sounds like a total nightmare Trixxi.  We should all just stay indoors all safe and warm until it goes.  Everyone I speak to is absolutely fed up with the snow and ice now.    Hope your van is OK.
I'm feeling better today thanks.  Just chilling at home catching up with people and TV.


----------



## guider

i phoned the vet midafternoon to be told that she wasn't responding to the insulin, one more higher dose to go and they would phone me later
got a phone call later, they had been planning to phone me a bit later to ask us to decide whether we were happy to have her put down or not, however in the meantime she had another fit and never made it through.
we are both devastated, but have to try and keep things together for Samuel


----------



## Topkat08

Just a quickie,

Guider ~ im so sorry to hear about ur cat hun    it's horrible when their so poorly and there's nothing we can do to help them isnt it. They become much more than ''just a cat'' nothing i can say will ease the pain but wanted to send u a    x As for crying over Samuel, i doubt very much hes ''trying to stay away from u'' ur his mummy u daft moo    wait till he's a little older and starts chucklin' his little head off when u cry, thinking ur playing    x

Malbec ~ Thanks for explaining that to me hun    How were u at the thought of injecting urself? i'd be a proper wimp    x

I think all of ur that are having/ have had IVF/ICSI/ FET etc are really something special coz it sounds like the whole process plays havoc with ur body, i take my hat off 2 ya! Things us women put ourselves thru huh? x

Trixxi ~ How r u doing hun? Sounds like a right nightmare week u've had! I love the snow but i got bored of it a few days in so i can understand u being sick of the sight of it, at least there's one thing about it... It makes it feel all christmasy    lol x 

SF ~ Have they still not found a solution to Isaac's problems yet? Sounds like ur having a rough time of it all   Hope ur all alright. 
I had to have a lil giggle when u said about ur friends bubba opening the frontdoor.... luckily the door handles are a little higher here so he's still got a bit of growing to do   

Tama ~ Are u alright hun? Hope ur feeling a little brighter now    x 

J9 ~ Repeat after me... 'Only x days till i get my bfp, only x days till i get my bfp' keep repeating it till u jaw aches (oh and replace x with a number    ) no seriously, i've a good feeling about u hun, something good's got to come out of the horrible experience u had and ''god'' knows u blooming deserve it (as u all do) x How r u feeling? x

 to everyone ive not mentioned, luv & luck as always   

Back later
TK x


----------



## vickym1984

Guider xx


----------



## Tama

Guider so sorry about your cat sweetie    I cried loads when we had to have our cat put to sleep    xx

Topkat I'm okay hun thank you    Just life and tones of the brown stuff    Had my results back from my immune tests too which has knocked me too but hey ho it's almost Christmas    How are things with you? xx

Vicky hope you are okay hun xx

J9 thinking of you hun, hoping you are resting up and keeping your lovely embie warm and cosy        xx

Clare thinking of you sweetie and sending you sticky vibes        xx

SF hope you are okay hun    I'm waiting to start my 3rd IVF. Had full immunes done and results are back - looks like it isn't unexplained after all    Six years of being told all is okay and it's just bad luck    Anyway I will try not to be negative. Think we may have to cancel tx this month was due to start on the 01.01.11 but with the immune results may have to wait. Anyway enough waffle hope you are well xx

Hope everyone else is okay    Will be back later once the report madness is over    xx


----------



## guider

TK – thanks for the kind words, there is a bit of me that keeps thinking how stupid to be so upset, it was just a cat. But it wasn’t just a cat, it was our cat, part of our family and probably to people like us who have been so desperate for a family for so long a very big part of the family. She was around before we started on this journey and has been there all the way through it, it is just so sad that Samuel won’t be able to get to know her as he grows up 

Vicky – just see your ticker can’t believe how short a time you have left

Tama – it will be ashame if you have to postpone your treatment, that sounded a great date to start on. At lease if it is now not unexplained you know what you are working with.

AFM
Tough night, Samuel went back to 2 hourly feeds, but probably because somehow he slept through most of the chaos and tears yesterday.
I have phoned the vet to arrange cremation then had to phone the cattery to cancel Christmas, I had only spoken to them yesterday and she knew when I spoke to her today that Cleo had been at the vets when I phoned, unfortunately she seemed a bit thick when I was saying that we needed to cancel the booking as she was no longer with us. Think I had the stupidest woman on the phone as she kept saying what did I mean, by the end of the phonecall she could hardly understand me through the sobbing.
I think it is times like this that I actually miss work, at least if I had to go to work and be surrounded by other people I wouldn’t be so bad, it’s not that I would be able to forget even for a moment, but I have always been one for putting on a brave face infront of other people.


----------



## JamesBrown

Hi

Guider   .  Lots of   .

Hi TK   .  Thanks for your lovely message.  Will keep on repeating that chant   .  I'm feeling good thanks.  Quite calm and relaxed.

Hey Tama   .  Hope you have a nice weekend.

The ice has nearly gone here today.  It melted so quickly, we were amazed - YES!

x


----------



## malbec

*J9 *- congrats on being PUPO! Have everything crossed for you hun. Sorry the procedure was painful and drawn out - hope you are feeling better now and it hasn't caused you any lasting pain. Like TK said, the things us ladies put ourselves through eh? If it were down to men the human race would be under threat as I can't see most of them putting up with all this  hang in there hun  

*Guider* - So sorry to hear about your cat, pets do feel like part of the family - especially when they live in your house with you year on year. 

*Tama* - I will PM you 

HELLO to everyone else - too many of you to name check right now and feel I should log off and spend some time with hubby!

AFM - yep am on day 7 of d/r injections and going OK so far. Bad dreams/tense night sleep but other side effects are very mild at the mo.

xxx


----------



## JamesBrown

Morning

Thanks Malbec.   
Sorry to hear about the bad dreams.  Hope you don't get any other s/e.  On this last time of d'ring, whenever I got any s/e, I just accepted it for what it was and just held onto the fact that it wouldn't be for long.   

Have a good weekend everyone.


----------



## MistyW

Just a quickie...

Guider - I'm so sorry to hear about your little cat     

J9 - TK once gave me a chant too.  I printed it off and stuck it on the wall and within a couple of weeks I had my BFP.  Keep chanting and you'll get there too              

Clare - Just to let you know that I'm thinking of you    x

Love to all xxx


----------



## JW3

J9    good luck for your 2ww, hope you have had a nice few days off work    

Malbec - good luck with your tx     

Guider      sorry to hear about your cat   

Everything is ok here


----------



## clomid user

j9...just want to say good luck with the 2ww...im     that this is your turn.xxxx


----------



## Topkat08

Hello u lovely lot, 

Just poppin in quickly,  its really quite in here, guess u've all got a life lol x 

J9's - how r u holding up? Hope ur hangin in there hun   not 2 much longer to wait to get ur much awaited bfp    

Malbec - how r u doing aswell hun? Hope the s.e's are easing up a little  

Misty - hope ur alright hun, hope ur busy havin fun   x

CU - how r u finding things hun? Hope ur not suffering much m.s.   

Thats my lot, now off to bed lol sorry 2 everone ive not mentioned but luv n luck 2 ya all x x


----------



## Tama

Clare thinking of you sweetie and sending you tones of            xx

J9 wishing you loads of luck sweetie, sticky vibes            xx

Malbec thanks for the pm hun will come back to you later. Hope you had a good weekend   xx

Trixxi hope you are okay sweetie   xx

Hello to everyone, must dash need to get ready to head into London. Speak soon xx


----------



## JamesBrown

Hi   

Good luck for testing Clare.        

Thanks for your post CU.  Hope pregnancy is going great.

Hi Tama   

TK - Have been chanting!  Good luck for your appointment.   
I'm holding up well and feeling a little bit more positive than with the IVF but know all too well that anything can happen.  OTD is Friday.  Took day off so I can cry and get drunk or celebrate and drink decaf tea.   

Hi Jenny - Hope you and DH had a good week together.   

Hi Misty - Really hope the chanting helps us too.   

x


----------



## vickym1984

J9-Will be thinking of you this week, esp Friday. Got everything crossed for you, and hoping there will be a lot of tea drunk in your house then xx


----------



## JamesBrown

Thanks Vicky   .  Sorry to hear you have been so ill   .  Cannot believe how fast your pregnancy has gone.  Hope all is going well with your baby girl.


----------



## trixxi

Just a fly by ....   

J9 .... hope your well .........  sending you heaps of            .......         ............   Xxx

Tama .... I am okay thxs    how are you doing    Xxx


----------



## guider

J9 -  for Friday, we both took our OTD off both times, but this last time felt like right idiots, I ended up testing early in the morning, well once you’re awake you just have to don’t you! Then when it was  we didn’t know what to do with ourselves, we both kept looking at each other (mostly not believing it could be true!) we didn’t know what to say or do, started to think I should have gone to work 
I’ve got a trial sachet of decaf Tetley here ready for you on Friday!

Vicky – how are things with you, time is flying, only 7 weeks left

Trixxi – hope all is well with you


AFM
Samuel has been weighed today 9lb8 really hate the carpark at the sure start centre we have to go to!
Got home to a phone call from the vets saying the were waiting for a phonecall from us to know what to do with our cat. It’s a bad enough time anyway but when they don’t get their act together, I phoned Friday early morning to discuss it and we were waiting for a phonecall all day yesterday to say the ashes were ready for collection. So that set the tears of again this morning.
Off to postnatal group this afternoon, think is should be singing and signing, meeting someone I’ve met through breastfeeding group outside and making sure I don’t take my pushchair in this time as was in trouble for that before!


----------



## Topkat08

Morning All....

J9 ~ U better get stocking up on the decaf then    Glad ur feeling more positive, just think, u couldnt get a better xmas pressie than i nice bfp    i've a good feeling about u lady    x (If i remember right im sure i got my bfp on the 16th of dec    x x)

Trixxi ~ Hope ur alright hun. Is the snow clearing yet? x x

Vicky ~ Hope u & bump are doing well, when does mat leave start? x x

Clare ~ Hope ur celebrating ur bfp while soaking up the rays    x 

Jenny, Misty, SF ~ hope u and ur boys are alright    x

Bellini ~ How r things going hun? Hope u got the help u needed    x x

Guider ~ Sorry the vets brought up all ur emotion again hun    Hopefully ur groups will cheer u up a little... As for the pushchair, as long as Samuel's safe and warm what does it matter what he travels in    x 

Anyway better get K his lunch n then off to the hospital x

Luv & Luck to ya all x x x x


----------



## vickym1984

Guider   

TK-Have been out of work since the summer as I had to resign due to my illness and the stress it was causing me dealing with work. Luckily I qualified for maternity allowance, that kicked in at 29 weeks xx


----------



## serenfach

*Guider*  I know how you feel.. our animals are as part of our family as the rest of us. It breaks your heart when one of then passes away. Sending you warm  hugs.. and just think, he has a wonderful, safe playground in which to run and roam and play forever  

Sorry for no other personals [I have a Q I can only ask here] .. hope you're all doing ok 

I know I've barely been here of late, but I feel more comfortable asking in here than the birth club thread I was part of as I've been there even less.. I haven't offered much support to anyone and so on. Hope no one in here minds.. I'll keep it brief [if anyone would rather reply via PM that's fine] >>>> I've never had 'regular' af, but since I had bubs I'm 28 days on the dot  Yesterday was 5 days after the end of my last af and I started bleeding.. it's pinky-red and only when I wipe.. none on my underwear etc. My last af was heavy and lasted 3 days [it normally lasts 5 with the first 2 days being heavyish and the last 3 moderate/light] I've never had this random bleed happen before.. any ideas, anyone??  I guess I'm aiming this at those of you who have had bubs, but any help will.. well.. help!


----------



## Topkat08

Hello lovely's, 

Gonna keep it brief coz im on my phone bu
t thought id pop in,

SF - u daft moo how can u possibly think anyone here would 'mind' u asking a Q when ur the one that dishes out sum good advice and support to those that are needing it, I think we can excuse the fact u dont post much but its hard enough going to the loo with a bubba let alone browse the web let alone having a rough time and very little sleep.... U'll always be a clomid nutter no matter what   
Anyway with re: to ur Q, im not to sure hun (i know, no help whatsoever) u could try asking one of the nurses on here maybe or talking to ur hv? Ive asked my hv many a Q's not always relating to K and she's always put my mind at ease or advised me to see the doc etc. Hope u get an answer soon   

Well as u all know I had my FU today and it didnt quite go how I thought, long story short, last blood test in Aug showed I didnt ov despite being on clomid so she's prescribed me another 3 months worth of the pills, if Jan's day 21 shows no ov then they either  Get me to take clomid for a extra couple of day each month or I can just stop and be put on the waiting list to have my tubes checked by either xray or L&D (choice is mine as to which one)  if t come to needing my tubes checked and no problems are found then i'd have come to the end of the road with tyhe NHS as I already have K. 

Anyway thats about it, sorry if ive missed any posts before SF's x

Luv n luck 2 u all x x 

P.s sorry for any typos, with edit them when on the laptop lol x


----------



## guider

SF – sorry can’t be much help, I never had regular AF before Sam ranging from 28-40days! And I was at GP last week as my bleeding had stopped completely and then started again only a couple of days later, all she could say to me was could it be a miscarriage  think there may be some  needed for that to happen anyway and all I wanted from her was reassurance that everything was ok with me.

TK – sorry to hear FU didn’t go the way you wanted  for ovulation on 21st January  


AFM
Sam had a better night last night (or should that be I got more sleep  )
Off to breast feeding group this morning
And to see Santa at Christmas party this afternoon, not sure Sam is quite getting into the spirit of Christmas as much as he should


----------



## JW3

J9        and tons of luck for you, will be thinking about you and hoping and praying        

Met a lovely baby girl today the same age as Ben who has been in foster care since birth, she was lovely but it is so sad     apparantly in our area there are more and more babies being taken straight from the hospital into care    Hopefully this little girl will be adopted in the next two months


----------



## JamesBrown

Hi ladies

SF - You bugger!  I don't know, you promise me a PM for ages and then you send me about 10 sides of A4's worth of PM.      Only kidding   .  Will try to reply soon.   

Thanks Jenny   .  How sad about that baby girl.  Hope she finds a special family to adopt her soon.   

Hi TK - Was wondering how your FU had gone. I too am        you start to ov again.   

Hi Guider - LOL at Sam not getting into christmas. Glad you got more sleep.  

Thanks Trixxi - How's things with you?  Hope that snow has gone now.

AFM, well, I don't think tx has worked again     .  Was feeling a bit positive as boobs have been not sore but real full and tender but seems to be coming and going.  Could be that I keep grabbing them to check.   
We go for the test on Friday morning and will know after lunch time so will update you all then.

x


----------



## Topkat08

J9 ~ Don't start letting ur PMA slip hun, symptoms/ lack of symptoms dont always mean much... I didnt have any symptoms with K until i found out i was pg and then i only had tiredness so try n keep positive despite it being hard   

Cant u do a test urself or have u got to wait till after lunch? I dont think id be able to resist    x


----------



## JW3

J9      your symptoms may be coming and going as hormone levels change throughout the day       You are doing really well      


Guider


----------



## JamesBrown

Thanks TK - What I am tempted to do is go for the blood test and then do a test at home whilst waiting.  I'd rather see it for myself then wait all nervous until after lunch I think.  

Thanks Jenny, I did wonder that as it seems to be very painful during the day and then eases at night.  We'll see   .

x


----------



## Tama

Good Luck J9        Really hoping for good news for you hun bee   xx

Any news from Clare? Hope you are okay sweetie    xx

Hope everyone is well


----------



## JamesBrown

Hi Tama, thanks hun   .  Ooh yes, no news from Clare yet. Really hoping she got her BFP.         
Bet you are pleased about having a few weeks off work.  Do you know if your tx is going to be delayed in January?


----------



## Tama

Hello hun, yes I have everything crossed for Clare too   Yep delayed until Feb   One part of me thinks this is for the best, ie get the immune treatment done etc for best chance other part of me just wants to cycle but hey ho! Hope you are keeping up the PMA - I'm sending you loads        xx


----------



## malbec

Good luck for Friday J9!   

Hey Tama - just think, Feb only a few more weeks than Jan. Hope you are looking forward to xmas in the meantime


----------



## JamesBrown

Tama - I think it is for the best but feel your frustration.   

Ta Malbec - How is the D'Ring going?


----------



## guider

Jenny – it is so sad to think of the heartache we are all going through to try and create our families when you then hear of so many children without families 
 she finds her family soon 


J9 – I definitely remember the sore boob feeling I had and mine was definitely due to poking them too much  it is soo difficult not to try and grasp at every little possible sign or symptom. But you are so nearly there, hope you have an early appointment tomorrow, although I can’t believe that you are going to have to wait until after lunch for the result, you’ll be pulling your hair out.
    can’t wait until tomorrow when you announce your      


TK – hope all is well with you, are you excited about Kaelans 2nd Christmas, it will be so much fun for you this year, hope he is into some of the presents and not just the wrapping and boxes 


Tama – hope you are keeping ok


Malbec – how’s the D/Ring going, hope you aren’t getting too many side effects


AFM
Went to see Santa yesterday, Sam was very good had to stop feeding him as his name got called to go and collect a present, so he cried that food had been taken away, but stopped crying while he sat on Santa and had his piccie taken. Was very surprised at getting a pressie, last week was the first time we had been to the group and only to part of it as I had a Dr appointment during it.
Another reasonable night of sleep last night, thinking of leaving him in a room on his own tonight  
Vet seem to have finally got their act together and phoned yesterday evening to say that  ashes are ready for collection.

Not meaning to bring the breast/bottle subject up again, this is a moan about my mum!!!!
Yesterday I was ready to throttle my mum, just as well she was on the phone and not within reach.
I have been breast-feeding Sam since the beginning and everything has been generally ok, like everything there are good and bad days. 
Yesterday mum started informing me I was going to have to start giving him formula as well, her logic was that she knows other people who have been told they have to therefore everyone has to, tried to reason with her and explain what MW, HV and all the breast feeding specialists at the group I go to have told me and she suggested that I went and spoke to someone else to get my facts straight. The questions is where is she getting her info from, well it turns out that the woman who lives over the road (now not all there mentally) has an elderly cousin, whose granddaughters niece on his side (I think) has a baby and this is what she has been told, they don’t live local to my mum, so this info is all being sent along a very long line, so must be upto date and accurate!


----------



## JamesBrown

Hi

Guider - Mums eh! Some of the stuff they come out with  . I had a *big* argument the other week with my mum and didn't speak to her for nearly 2 weeks. She said something about me being moody the other christmas (I was on clomid) and that said I had better not be like that again. After explaining the clomid bit she said "Well I hope you won't be on those drugs this year". Yes, she knows about the IVF and testing etc so don't know what planet she comes from.
You keep on with doing what you do.  for how you must be feeling about your kittie.
Test at 8am and they'll tell be around 1pm - argh!

x


----------



## JW3

J9              Hoping to hear the best news tomorrow     

Guider      you stick to your guns    mums can drive you mental can't they?  DHs mum is obsessed with giving Ben honey even though DH & I have told her again and again that HV says he can't have it.  Now I'm not sure I can leave Ben alone with her in case she starts shovelling it down him.


----------



## guider

J9 - 

Jenny - any particular reason she thinks honey is good


----------



## vickym1984

J9-Good luck for tomorrow xxx


----------



## JamesBrown

Just did a test and it is BFN for us.  Knew anyway   .


----------



## JW3

J9          oh no, really hope there is a chance it changes to positive by tomorrow          I can't believe this you really deserve this to work now


----------



## malbec

*J9 *  I want to give you a big fat hug  this sh!t is so unfair.

*Guider* - I'm feeling OK thanks, easier to get on with things at this point this time round as I know what to expect and the down regging bit goes on for so long. As for your and J9's stories about your mums - it's so hard when your parents know less about something than you I think, I grew up thinking my parents knew everything in the whole world and then sometimes they have their own funny ideas based on no scientific evidence whatsoever or real knowledge! Just based on what someone said to them or what they read in a magazine! Sounds like you are doing just fine, remember that - you are a grown woman and a mother and are perfectly capable of making your own decisions with your DH for your family! Just say 'Thanks mum, I'll bear that in mind' then come off the phone make a cuppa and forget what she said  Oh yes, it's so easy when I make up my advice on the spot and don't know what I'm talking about isn't it?!!!

xxx


----------



## JamesBrown

Thanks girls

I had a little cry in our spare room earlier.  I'll be honest, I am absolutely gutted this has not worked and can't see a way forwards for us anymore.  I'm just facing the reality of it.  I don't think it is going to happen for us.  I feel like I'm going to living the rest of my life with this deep hidden sadness.


----------



## serenfach

*J9*, I know we've chatted via txt, but I'm adding it here too.. there's still time! Please don't give up, babe   I don't want to get your hopes up - I'm being realistic - a blood test is absolute confirmation.. pee sticks _can_ be wrong, and if it is a bfn.. it's not the end. It doesn't mean you have to give up, you have to walk away and accept 'it' will never happen! There are 2 women on the Wales IVF thread [many more on here, but I've read more of those 2] ..... it took one 11 IVF tx before she got her bfp and another lady gave up after 18yrs of ttc only to end up pregnant without any tx  There are hundreds of stories like that. Please don't fall into that dark place many of us have been in.. it's very difficult to get out of it once you're in there feeling hopeless and with no plan.

Sending you *HUGE*  and I'm holding on to the hope for you                    

Love to you, babe Xx

ps - Start planning, regardless of what you believe the result to be 

Hi to everyone else.. sorry no time for other personals right now.. will come back asap


----------



## JamesBrown

Hi

Thanks SF.  I get what you are saying about not giving up but I just don't want to keep on living my life like this anymore.  I've been doing this now for 5 years and feel like I've already missed my 30's.  I know I might be talking like this because I'm in a bit of a state but that is how I feel.  Keep thinking perhaps I have some other call in life.  I know for starters that I could do much better in many areas of my life but don't try hard enough.
Will do another test AM and await blood test results.  

Sleep well.


----------



## serenfach

You might be absolutey right, babe.. _'all paths lead here'_ << Everything you've been through, in some way or another, may have been leading you to a totally different 'call'. Life is strange!  and everything happens for a reason we usually can't even fathom at the time.

Hope you manage to at least get some rest tonight Xx Thinking of you


----------



## MistyW

J9 -


----------



## Tama

J9 sweetie    I am praying that the blood test shows a positive for you sweetheart       Nothing about this is fair and I really wish there was something I could do.  I know only too well the dark place that you speak of and having to think about it never working is the hardest thing in the world   Right now you need to see what the blood test says   I am always here to listen any time. Hoping and praying for good news this afternoon       xx


----------



## JamesBrown

Thank you for all your *amazing* support everyone. I don't know where I'd be without you all. 

Just had the call and it is a negative. Having a follow up in the new year.

x


----------



## MistyW

J9 -      I've been lurking and praying for you. I am absolutely gutted for you      xxx


----------



## JamesBrown

Thanks lovely Misty   .  Been sobbing off and on all day.  I'm a bit shaky right now.


----------



## vickym1984

J9 xxx


----------



## JamesBrown

Thanks Vicky   .  Hope you are taking it easy hun.


----------



## MistyW

J9 - I prescribe a takeaway, a couple of bottles of wine, crap tv and lots and lots of chocolate    x
Never ever give up, just give yourself time to grieve and heal emotionally. You are still young and beautiful, and one day your dreams will come true xxx


----------



## JamesBrown

You've made me well up Misty (but in a good way   ).  Red wine already on the go!


----------



## trixxi

Oh J9 ...... sending you big hugs hunni    i have been thinking about you all day ... ditto Misty's prescription  .... I have written and rewritten this message and now have deleted half of it   .... suffice to say ... its sh*te and you really dont deserve this but we are all behind you for whatever you need hun ....      Xxxx


----------



## JamesBrown

Thanks for being such a great friend Trixxi.


----------



## bella 64

Hi Ladies

Sorry ive not posted lately, but been lurking.
Just wanted to say sorry to read your sad news J9  Please dont ever give up hunnie  .
It will happen for you


----------



## JamesBrown

Thank you so much Bella. Hope all is going great.   

Well, I've been in a right old state most of today, all I can say to those of you who have children is to cherish every single moment for all of your life.


----------



## JW3

J9       thinking of you    just remember this is all a game of chance and just because it hasn't happened for you so far doesn't mean anything.  Really you have only had these two chances and not many people get pregnant within the first two months.    hope that you have a lovely bottle of red wine    and whatever you decide to do next we are here to support you


----------



## Dilee-99

Sorry about your news j9 and dont worry I do!!
dilly


----------



## bella 64

J9 thinking of you   i wish there was something i could say to make to you feel better.
Sending you loads of cyber ((((hugs))))
But i do know how hard this fertility road is  .

You will have good news one day, just stay    .


When will this snow stop falling   it would be nice to have a white christmas.


  to all you other ladies, hope your not snowed in. xx


----------



## JamesBrown

Thanks for your messages ladies.  Will probably pick up once the new year starts.  I am very down right now so might not be around.  Wishing you all a merry christmas and happy new year.


----------



## serenfach

*J9*  I said pretty much everything in my txts.. but I'dd add one more thing - and it might not help, it really might not be what you 'need' to hear.. but I'm saying it anyway: treat this Christmas like the last one you'll have as a couple. Go out, see friends, get drunk [often], eat junk [lots] laze about watching Christmas films, stay up late into the night, enjoy leisurely writing your cards and wrapping your gifts, the music,the atmosphere, enjoy the silence when you want/need it, the naps.... do everything and anything you can that you couldn't with a bubs in your arms.

^^ Just read that back and it seems flippant.. NOT my intention.. what I'm trying to say is that yes, it's absolutely amazing to finally have my son here with us for his 1st Christmas and I wouldn't swap this for the world or beyond, but a part of me misses all the 'stuff' we usually do at Christmas. I am an individual in my own right too, and the the festivities, visiting relatives and friends, attending the parties, having a good ole knees up at home, the popping out to grab that one last gift/bottle of wine/box of chocs/late party invite etc etc, just on a whim! - I do miss that. Not had time or opportunity for any of that this year - I have barely brgin my Christmas shopping, let alone anything else! lol D'you know what I'm trying to say? [ I'm not doing it too eloquently, I know  ] *ENJOY* this Christmas as much as you can babe.. you have a new plan for the fresh New Year, so do what you have to do and let the last tx go.. enjoy being with Rob, being a couple, being loved and giving love to each other............and hopefully [and my God I'll be praying so hard that it happens] this time next year there will be 3 of you and your life [and Christmas!] will have changed forever                    

Hope you receive the above in the context intended 

Lots of love and big  to you,
Laura Xx


----------



## serenfach

A BIG hi to everyone else!   Only reason I am able to get on here is that I've sent my child and husband out for a bit while I try and make a Christmas CD.. time is short, as usual. I'll try to get back here to wish everyone a good Christmas asap Xx


----------



## guider

J9   

Jenny - just looked at your signature and realised that it will be Bens half birthday soon!!! Might be another exciting day coming up at a similar time as well 

Malbec - i think the hardest thing is that it is still so difficult to believe i am a mother so my mum must still know best, stupid i know 

SF - hope you are keeping ok

Misty - how are things with you?

Tama - hope all is well with you

Vicky - thanks for your PMs the other day,

Trixxi - how's everything going with you

Bella - how are you feeling, have you made it to the third trimester yet?

Dilly - how are things going with the clomid?

AFM
We had great fun in the snow yesterday, why do so many people not know how to drive in it!
We came across a huge traffic jam trying to get into Coventry, we assumed it would be an accident, in the end it turned out it was just people who couldn't drive so were slipping and sliding trying to get up a hill, they were then spinning their wheels and polishing the road so next think you know there were a couple of lorries stuck on the now even more slippery surface  
We also went to collect the ashes of  we were so shocked, DH picked up the cardboard box and commented about how heavy it got, when we opened it when we got home, it had a wonderful wooden box in with a metal engraved plate on the top with her name, not what we had expected at all.

About time for an update
Anything anyone wants added to the list for the new year?

[csv]
Name ,Treatment ,OTD , Outcome , EDD , Other 
Bella 64,,June, natural  , 20th March 2011
Bellini, , ,  , 3rd December 2010,








Clare, IVF, 13th December,  
Clomid User, IVF,PUPO , 17th December,  , , 
Guider, ICSI, , Samuel James , 18th October 2010,







, 

J9, ,  
Malbec, ICSI #2,ET/ET hopefully W/C 10th January , , , DR starts 3rd December
Misty, TTC naturally
Serenfach, ICSI, , Issac David, 24th July 2010 ,








, 

Topkat, next appointment 14th December, 22nd December 2010, 

[/csv]

TK - i believe you had your follow up appointment, did you need updating to February?

Clare - how are things going with your IVF, any updates you want added?

CU - i still have you as PUPO, with an OTD, but your ticker says otherwise, what would you like me to change?

Malbec - are your dates still ok?

Anyone else need anything else updating, or there are still several people with nothing on the list, i don't want to add/change anything without anyone wanting it, so let me know what you want on the list


----------



## bella 64

Hi Guider.
Im feeling well thank you. I have just come into the third trimister today  WOW the last lap to go now  

Sorry to hear about your cat  it sounds nice that they have put your cats name on a nice metal engraved plate.

I know what you mean about people that have trouble driving in the snow, especially when there is not much on the roads   it drives me crazy.

J9~ Its good sometimes to take a break from the FF and give yourselfs time to heal. 
Im wishing you a happy christmas now just in case you dont log on.   

Ok, i have been really naughty  today and have opened the chrissie box of beligum biscuits   from MS very nice.


----------



## vickym1984

Guider-I know I cant post often but could you add me to the list (was on there originally but seem to have dissapeared?) got my ICSI BFP on 27th May, EDD 1st Feb, baby girl x


----------



## JW3

Gosh Vicky - that doesn't sound very long away now    hope you are doing ok


----------



## vickym1984

Thanks hun, have been quite good the last couple of days as have been having total rest this week. Not long to go now, once the new yr is out of the way it will be under a month x


----------



## malbec

Dates are still accurate so far Guider, thanks


----------



## guider

Bella - we used to get m&s choccies and biscuits at work, they were always lovely, hope there are some left!

Vicky - sorry you disappeared from the list, i think a few of us have done it over time so it has probably lost/gained a few here and there

Jenny - hope all is ok with you

Malbec - hope all is still going well, won't be long until you are PUPO 

AFM 
We had a sad morning collecting together  things to take with us to pass onto inlaws, then just as you think you have sorted i started cleaning the windowsill she sat on and everytime i moved the curtain another mouse/ball/etc appeared.
Just been out for a nice meal which Sam slept through, someone offered us a highchair not sure he is quite ready for that yet 

Latest update

[csv]
Name ,Treatment ,OTD , Outcome , EDD , Other 
Bella 64,,June, natural  , 20th March 2011
Bellini, , ,  , 3rd December 2010,








Clare, IVF, 13th December,  
Clomid User, IVF,PUPO , 17th December,  , , 
Guider, ICSI, , Samuel James , 18th October 2010,







, 

J9, ,  
Malbec, ICSI #2,ET/ET hopefully W/C 10th January , , , DR starts 3rd December
Misty, TTC naturally
Serenfach, ICSI, , Issac David, 24th July 2010 ,








, 

Topkat, next appointment 14th December, 22nd December 2010, 

Vicky, ICSI, ,  27th May, 1st Febryary, 

[/csv]


----------



## Tama

J9 sweetheart I'm so so sorry. Haven't been very well so not logged on but am lost for words and so truly sad for you and your dh      There is nothing that can take away the pain and I hope you are able to have some time together over Christmas (which I know will not be easy). Thinking of you and praying that 2011 will be a better year and will bring with it new hope and a BFP for you       Take care and I am always here for you    xxx


----------



## Topkat08

Hello u lovely lot,

Sorry havent been on for a few days, life's a lil hectic atm.

J9 ~ I am so so sorry babe    Nothing i can say will make u feel any better or change anything but just want ya to know that we're all here for u when u need us. Take time out of FF if it's needed, get christmas out the way as hard as it will be and start the new year on a new high and see what's said at ur FU    x x 

Guider ~ lol at the drivers, dp was telling me how up near the town centre junction, there were lorries wheel spinning, i dont really like K going in the car in this weather so try and keep everything local. 
Glad everythings sorted with the puddy cat now, are u planning on burying/ scattering her ashes? x 
Oh yeah, when u get time can u edit me on the list please starting clomid (again) around the 20th Jan. Thank u in advance    x

Erm.... Cant remember anything else..... Sorry   

but a big  to Misty, SF, Vicky, Jenny, Dilly, Tama, Bella, Malbec, Trixxi and everyone else ive not mentioned      x x

AFM well life's just hectic with the run up just around the corner, got family coming up end of this week, weather's really starting to get on my wick, as pretty as it is... i'd rather it have come this sat (made to order snow   ) but as it stands, gonna have to just brace it and do what needs doing    
oh yh af got me today (and merry xmas to u 2     ) but decided im just going to enjoy xmas/ new year and have a bottle or 5 of something nice and start clomid in Jan along with my weightloss plan    the joys    x

Right better go, having my hand pushed up a monkey lol

luv n luck to ya all
TK x x x x


----------



## MistyW

J9 - I'm so sorry to hear that you need a break from FF, but I do understand.  We will always be here to love and support you no matter what you do; we, more than anybody, understand some of what you are feeling at the moment, so don't feel that you have to hide yourself away. I do have a bit of a psychic buzz about you at the moment (Seren can you back me up on this one)... I feel a 'rebound' BFP could be on the cards, so chin up, get drunk this Chrimbo, but keep those pee sticks handy for early next year     
TK - So sorry to hear that AF got you      Mine just got me too, so what the heck, we've decided to give it another couple of goes, 40 or not... Come on, let's get the energy flowing on here, I want a whole wad of BFP's to start off 2011.  You in    x
Love to all xxx


----------



## Clare R

Hi, 

Just quickly logged on to see how J9 got on. I'm so sorry hun, really thought this was your time. Take a break, get drunk and then try and muster some strength to get ready for the rest of your blastos. I know its hard but I know you have the strength.    I'll pm you when I get back

Tama - saw you got your results. If you need to delay cycling to sort out your immunes then its for the besgt. Delays are a pain but you want to be in tip top condition!   

Hi all. Back from hol on Thurs so speak then. If we get home! Its lovely and hot in the Maldives, been to spa this aft, mmm. Oh and it was a BFN for me, as expected. We're ok, dreading chrimbo but hey ho. At least no more jabs in my bum, it was so covered in bruises.

Clare xx


----------



## Tama

Clare I have been thinking of you sweetie   So very sorry it was a negative   not fair   Glad you had a nice time on hols and hope you get home okay   Christmas is so very hard but I hope you can have a nice time   Thinking of you   Yep do have to delay, know it's for the best but only if it works I guess   xx


----------



## vickym1984

Clare


----------



## JW3

Clare        so sorry about the bfn     



All ok here, shopping arrived today so all set for xmas now


----------



## serenfach

*J9*.. I'm with Misty on that one 

*Clare*..  Same to you as I said to J9, babe. There are no words of comfort that can help, least, they wouldn't help me.. so my motto is to get the past behind you a.s.a.p and look forward as quickly as you can  You never know what the new year might bring you babe. Thinking of you Xx Glad you enjoyed your holiday!

Once again I'm short on time.. love to everyone.. hope the snow isn't causing _too_ much stress  We were snowed in for 2 days but managed to get into town this morning. DH fell with Isaac - damned gritters haven't been anywhere near our place! The pavements are covered in a sheet of ice so we're walking on the road everywhere we go locally - if they'd gritted the road AS THEY ARE PAID TO DO he might not have fallen. I just don't know what I pay my [ridiculously high] council tax for


----------



## guider

Tama - hope you are keeping ok

TK - we planned to scatter  ashes in the garden, but not so sure now we have it in a box, thinking of burying it. 
Sorry to hear  got you, but at least you can have your 5 bottles !!!! have some for me as I will be on limited intake still  
I will update you on the list when I have my laptop on

Misty - looks like  is about everywhere just in time for Christmas, but like you said, it doesn't matter you're all going to get the opportunity to enjoy this Christmas then we're going to see a big run of      in the new year

Clare - sorry to hear it was a BFN  
Would it be soo bad if the weather stopped you getting back from hols 

Vicky - only 6 weeks left 

Jenny - great to hear you are ready for Christmas, so who is more excited, you, Ben or DH?

SD - hope DH and Issac were ok after their fall

AFM
Made mince pies with Sam yesterday, well he was in the sling, don't think he thought much of the whole thing as he fell asleep before they were in the oven!
Sending you all 

as we go away tomorrow (straight after Sam gets his injections) until after Christmas so probably won't be on for a while

To be updated on list!
TK - starting clomid 20th jan


----------



## MistyW

Clare - Gutted for you    However, would really really love to be a bump buddy with you in the New Year xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tama

Just popping on to wish everyone a very Merry Christmas and I hope 2011 brings with it a bfp for everyone that is still waiting      xx


----------



## malbec

hey all, sorry to hear about your bfn clare :-( i hope your holiday helped you get away from everything for a while.

xxx


----------



## clomid user

happy christmas ladies.xxx


----------



## Topkat08

Hello u lot, 

Just thought id pop in quickly and see how everyone's doing.

Hope everyone got through xmas alright and tried to enjoy the last xmas as a couple (next yr u'll have a bubba   ) and those with bubba's hope u enjoyed ur first xmas together.

So what did Santa bring u all?

CU ~ hows the pregnancy going hun? u booked in for a scan yet? x 

Malbec ~ hows the tx going? x

J9 ~ if ur reading hun, hope ur alright   x

 everyone else!

AFM well... i decided to just take clomid this month despite it being xmas and i had a little drink (naughty naughty lol) but u've still gotta live a little right?!

Back 2moz
TK x


----------



## clomid user

hi tk    i have my scan on the 6th jan and ill be 13 weeks by then,i jus need the reasurence now everythings ok...it worryds the life out of me..2 ladys that have bfp's wiv me one has had a mc and the other one s babys have high risk of downs so its really playing on my mind now...hope you had a lovely christmas,i wouldnt worry about a drink because i believe if tx is ment to work them it will..if god wants to give us a baby then he will,ive carried on as normal through tx,i didnt have the cd's and didnt have accupuntre of vit's,i wouldnt put myself through the extra stress of trying to do everything i can to make it work...i was at the point wear god knew i would only do ivf onece and if he had a beanie for me then he best hand it over      i wouldnt put my body through ivf again   tx has took its tool on me and to be fair i do have kids so its not like im going it alone.xxxx


----------



## guider

Hi all
Thought i would just get on with the quick update for the list TK had sent me

[csv]
Name ,Treatment ,OTD , Outcome , EDD , Other 
Bella 64,,June, natural  , 20th March 2011
Bellini, , ,  , 3rd December 2010,








Clare, IVF, 13th December, 
Clomid User, IVF,PUPO , 17th December,  , , 
Guider, ICSI, , Samuel James , 18th October 2010,







, 

J9, , 
Malbec, ICSI #2,ET/ET hopefully W/C 10th January , , , DR starts 3rd December
Misty, TTC naturally
Serenfach, ICSI, , Issac David, 24th July 2010 ,








, 

Topkat, starting clomid 20th January

Vicky, ICSI, ,  27th May, 1st February, 

[/csv]

Hope you all had a great Christmas and looking forward to seeing all the    in the new year


----------



## serenfach

Hi all  Just passing through.. hope everyone had a good Christmas  ..... like TK said, I hope those of you still ttc enjoyed your [hopefully] last Crimbo as a couple on your own!


----------



## malbec

Hello lovely ladies - just wanted to say Merry (belated) Chrimbo and here's to a bright and positive 2011 for us all.

I have officially down-regged and start stims tomorrow, yay.

xxx


----------



## vickym1984

Malbec-Fab news hun xxx


----------



## guider

malbec -  with the stimming


----------



## JW3

Malbec - tons & tons of luck for your tx           I am really hoping it works for you    

Hello everyone    hope you all have a good New Year   

Ben had a lovely Xmas although didn't get all his presents as MIL was not able to visit us form Wales so we are off there on the 8th for the weekend and going to have a second Xmas


----------



## vickym1984

HI LADIES. JUST TO LET YOU KNOW THAT BABY HANNAH WAS BORN YESTERDAY AT 3.35AM. IF U LOOK AT MY POST LIST, I HAVE DONE A BIRTH STORY IN MY ICSI DIARY. SHE WAS A BIT EARLY AT 35&2 BUT DOING WELL IN SCBU AND HOPEFULLY SHOULDNT BE IN LONG XX


----------



## Topkat08

Just a flying visit....
Congratulations

Mrs & Mr VickyM on the birth of ur daughter​Welcome to the world Hannah!​​Glad to hear that she's doing well & hopefully will be home with her mummy & daddy v soon  x​


----------



## MistyW

VickyM - Congratulation! I hope that you are able to bring her home soon x
Malbec - Sending you lots of love and hope that all goes well today   

I hope you all had a great Christmas, and that 2011 is a wonderful year for all of us xxx


----------



## malbec

Congratulations Vicky, well done hun and welcome little Hannah!    Hope you can take her home soon. I will read your story in a moment   

Mel xxx


----------



## malbec

Hey sounds like it went rather quickly Vicky! Bit of a shock but at least you didn't have much time to worry too much   

Well done you.

xxx


----------



## MistyW

TMI - Anybody know anything about mid-cycle bleeding?  I'm CD17 and woke up with (yuk - sorry!) brown discharge. I've had annovulatory bleeding before but I can't remember what it was like. I guess I'm hoping it's implantation, but it's got to be too early?


----------



## malbec

Hey Misty, I have had that a few times, at around ovulation time. I have no explanation for it though - sorry! Sometimes I think our hormones do funny things.

xxx


----------



## guider

Vicky


on the birth of baby Hannah​


----------



## guider

So one final update on the list in 2010

[csv]
Name ,Treatment ,OTD , Outcome , EDD , Other 
Bella 64,,June, natural  , 20th March 2011
Bellini, , ,  , 3rd December 2010,








Clare, IVF, 13th December, 
Clomid User, IVF,PUPO , 17th December,  , , 
Guider, ICSI, , Samuel James , 18th October 2010,







, 

J9, , 
Malbec, ICSI #2,ET/ET hopefully W/C 10th January , , , DR starts 3rd December
Misty, TTC naturally
Serenfach, ICSI, , Issac David, 24th July 2010 ,








, 

Topkat, starting clomid 20th January

Vicky, ICSI, , Hannah, 30th December 2010, 

[/csv]

looking forward to the rush of    in 2011


----------



## guider

2011
keep me updated with any changes you want making to the list

[csv]
Name ,Treatment ,OTD , Outcome , EDD , Other 
Bella 64,,June, natural  , 20th March 2011
Bellini, , , Adam Richard James, 25th November 2010,








Clare, IVF, ,  
Clomid User, IVF, ,  , ,12 week scan 6th January , 
Guider, ICSI, , Samuel James , 18th October 2010,







,  

J9, , 
Malbec, ICSI #2,ET/ET hopefully W/C 10th January , , , DR starts 3rd December
Misty, TTC naturally
Serenfach, ICSI, , Issac David, 24th July 2010 ,








, 

Topkat, starting clomid 20th January

Vicky, ICSI, , Hannah, 30th December 2010, 

[/csv]


----------



## DK

Hi ladies

How are we all??

Belated Merry christmas to you all, And a Happy new year  Lets hope 2011 is full of joy and happiness for us all and lots of  for all, 

Been a S**t 2days for me so far, Just terrible if im honest  great hey 

Malbec good luck with stimming, heres    for your  xx

Vicky, Huge congratulations to you and dh on the birth of your beautiful daughter i have seen the pics and she is beautiful, and not as small as i though, what weight was she? GLad everything went ok and no complications, Welcome to the world hannah, xx

Lots of    and      to everyone, thinking of u all xx


----------



## vickym1984

Hi DK, she was 5lbs 13oz, so a good weight for her stage xx


----------



## Topkat08

Hello u lovely lot,

Just popping in quickly to wish u all a (belated) Happy New Year! Lets hope that this years brings all those still ttc a rather special bundle, and to those trying for #2 (Misty  )

DK ~ Sorry to hear things have been rough for u again. Hope things start getting a lil better soon. 

Vicky ~ How r u doing hun? Hope little Hannah is coming on well. Any news on when u can bring her home yet? x

Guider ~ Thanks for updating the list hun  How r things with u and ur handsome little boy? x

Malbec ~ Good luck with stimming hun! Do u know when EC will be roughly? x Sending u loads of  x x

J9 ~ Hope ur doing alright hun! Don't u have a FU app this month? x

Misty ~ Hope everythings alright with u & Dunky! Have u started on ur Prog cream yet? x

SF ~ Hope u enjoyed ur first quiet New Year... How things change eh? lol Hope things are improving with ur little fella  x

Jenny ~ Sorry to hear ur MIL couldnt make it to u over xmas but how lovely to get 2 xmas's lol x Hope ur both doing well x

CU ~ Hope u little bean is behaving in there and not causing to much MS  x

Clare ~ hope u enjoyed ur holiday hun x

 to everyone ive not mentioned but luv n luck to ya all!!

Has anyone heard from Daisy, shes got to be near her due date hasnt she? and who else was/ is pg? was in NG? x

AFM well nothing to report, i did decide to take clomid this month and so far (touch wood) i havent had any hot flushes... Dont know if i should be pleased or worried  
Started my new year weight loss plan so hopefully i should fight back at the weight gain side effect of clomid and tone back up again. I will get there by the summer  x

Anyway better get off to bed after only get 3 hours sleep last night (and _not _because of K either, but the blooming neighbours  ) x

Luv n Luck to ya all 
TK x


----------



## guider

DK -    sorry to hear it hasn’t been a great start to 2011 for you, hope things improve

Vicky – hope all is going well with baby Hannah

TK – things are going fine with my little man, it’s the big one causing trouble, he’s complaining of a sore throat and ‘funny’ head, and well you know what men are like!!!
 with the clomid this month and with the weight loss, are you on a strict diet/exercise regime or just cutting down?


----------



## Topkat08

Hello lovelys

Guider ~ glad to hear everythings alright with u & little man. Sorry to hear ur dh has ''Man Flu'' lol, isnt t funny how when us women r ill we just get on with it, but when the men are ill, their dying    x

Ive gone out n bought a Bootcamp dvd so following that 4 times a week and just watching what i eat. Done the first one yesterday and boy am i feeling it today so hopefully that will do the trick x

 to everyone else and our lurkers    x


----------



## guider

TK - misread your post, thought you owere just going to sit and watch the DVD 
re-read and you're watching what you eat not the DVD


----------



## JW3

Vicky - congratulations       , good luck for the next few weeks and months and hope your little girl is home with you soon      

TK - good luck for 2011 then          hope the clomid works for you very soon   

Guider    hello   

DK     hope 2011 is good to you   

Misty - good luck      

J9     thinking of you   

SF - hope you have had a lovely xmas and new year   

All ok here, have decided on a few new years resolutions and everything is going ok so far   

Jenny xx


----------



## guider

Jenny - anything exciting in the new years resolutions then?


----------



## Topkat08

Me again (start as u mean to go on n all that lol  )

Jenny ~ Thanks hun! How r u n lil Ben?

_So_ what is everyone's New Years Resolution & what are the chances of u sticking to them? lol x


----------



## JW3

Hi   

Ben is doing really well as usual he is a very happy chappy and talks a lot which apparantly is unusual for boys.  

DH & me have been falling out though so my new years resolution is to chill out more and get focused on important stuff and not all the rest of the garbage that fills up my time and my life.  Even though I am not back at work yet I have given myself a busy schedule, every week day Ben is going out somewhere and on Saturday I want all of us to get to the library each week as a family as it is about the only place that DH will go with Ben.  After that everything else needs to get fitted in around it.  As you can tell Ben comes first above everything else which is not always good for me & DH.

Also if I can get into the summer dress I have for my brothers wedding in June that will be fab, but if not guess I will have to buy a new dress and that won't be so bad either


----------



## guider

Jenny - didn't know boys weren't supossed to be chatty, at the post-natal group this afternoon Sam was the only one chattering away (not making much sense but trying to add to the adult discussion!)
all fine until he embarassed himself, during loud chat between mums at tea time, he filled his nappy loudly enough to silence the room


----------



## clomid user

hi ladies  

congratulations vicky on the birth of your baby girl.xxx

dk..im sorry hhun your not feeling to good,hopefully this will be a better year for you..xxx

afm..i had my scan and everythings fine i saw ttge baby waveing and sucking its thumb     got some lovely pictures aswell,i was so worried aswell,gunna keep this short as im knackered and need some sleeo.xxx


----------



## clomid user

guildier..can you put me edd as 12 july 2011 please.x


----------



## guider

CU - it's great when you get to see your baby isn't it 
I was just about to post and ask if you had anymore details when i read your next post, all updated, let me know if you have anymore scans etc you want added

AFM
Life is getting too expensive for my liking, 2 bills i have to pay (electricity and water so not unexpected) new washer/dryer arrives tomorrow, the old one had got fussy and would only work on a few programmes so thought should replace before it decided not to work on any, and car has to go in as the alarm keeps going of!!!

[csv]
Name ,Treatment ,OTD , Outcome , EDD , Other 
Bella 64,,June, natural  , 20th March 2011
Bellini, , , Adam Richard James, 25th November 2010,








Clare, IVF, ,  
Clomid User, IVF, ,  , ,12th July , 
Guider, ICSI, , Samuel James , 18th October 2010,







, 

J9, , 
Malbec, ICSI #2,ET/ET hopefully W/C 10th January , , , DR starts 3rd December
Misty, TTC naturally
Serenfach, ICSI, , Issac David, 24th July 2010 ,









, 

Topkat, starting clomid 20th January

Vicky, ICSI, , Hannah, 30th December 2010, 

[/csv]


----------



## guider

Sorry for the me post

I had the fright of my life yesterday
We have one of those baby monitors with the sensor pads for breathing, some weeks ago we had an initial bleep go off, which we didn’t think anything of, but then he wouldn’t settle all night so DH took him downstairs for a bit and while he was holding him he kept gagging and then struggling to breath, it sounds daft but we put it down to the Chinese we had eaten affecting him through my milk as he was being sicky that day which isn’t normal.
Well that came and went and nothing more to worry about.
Then yesterday i tried putting him down for a nap (i’ve been trying this all week without much success, usually about 20mins crying for if i’m lucky about 20mins quiet)
So yesterday he cried and cried as usual, then the initial beep on the monitor went of, so i went and listened at the door, couldn’t hear anything so went in to see his legs waving around in the air, well common sense says if the legs are in the air then the breathing must be ok!
Then as i left the room the crying started again, a few minutes later the crying stopped, it was very sudden, but this is nothing new he often goes from screaming the place down to silence just like that so no worries there, then i had the first beep of the monitor again, so i went to listen at the door again, but before i got there the full alarm was going of. I went in to find him lying very still so i shook him in the cot (it sounds awful, i don’t mean violently not like picking him up and waving him around, just a hand on his front and rocking him around) then i picked him up and by the time i had picked him up i could hear  light breathing.
I phoned GP who advised me taking him to A&E to get him checked out, they said everything was fine, but kept asking what colour he was and whether he was breathing when i went in, i couldn’t answer either as the lights were low when i went in an i didn’t stop to check if he was actually breathing or not, i just picked him up.
Putting him down last night was awful i was soo scared, i got so little sleep last night, now he is gurgling to himself, but i as still petrified to even leave the room for a minute.


----------



## Tama

Guider, just wanted to send you a big   Must have been so very scary for you. Can't offer any advice I'm afraid as don't have a baby but very glad he is okay now     xx


----------



## JW3

Guider      hope you don't have to go through that again


----------



## JamesBrown

Hi

Oh blimey Guider, that does sound frightening.  Hope you don't have to go through that ever again.   

Hi Jenny, hope you are well.   

Congratulations to Vicky.   

Hey Tama, been meaning to PM you.  Hope all is going well with the immunes etc.   

Been taking a break from all things IF related.  I really did take the BFN rather badly.  Had a very quiet christmas, just me and DH.  Awaiting follow up appointment but am losing hope to be honest.  I'm aiming to spend 2011 doing some courses and going camping.  Going to try and not concentrate on ttc so much now. I still think I need my fibroid removed so I'll see what the hospital says.  It is all making me feel a bit sad at times but now feel that I need to do something else with my life. 

So, I'll still be lurking every now and then but probably not posting much.  You've all been amazing support to me and for that I'm so very grateful.  Feel free to PM me.   

Wishing you all lots of luck and happiness.        

J9
x


----------



## guider

J9 -  i know how hard it can get along this journey at times, it can be easy for others to say not to lose hope etc, but it can be almost impossible at times. hope the follow up appointment goes well and brings some answers.
Try and make the most of 2011, enjoy the camping (any plans to go anywhere nice) find some exciting courses to do and take each day as it comes, we are all here for you if you ever need to chat, feel free to PM if you want to stay away from the thread for a while, but we would all love to see oyu whenever you want a chat on here


----------



## MistyW

Guider - This sounds almost exactly the same as I experienced with Dunky, and it started when he was 2 months old too.  It sounds like he may have acid reflux (it doesn't have to be the milk spewing everywhere type).  Does he pull funny faces in his sleep, like he has a bad taste?  Does this come before the breathing difficulties?  Does he arch his back when he cries?
When babies have acid reflux, they arch their backs not only in pain, but in anticipation of the pain when they taste the acid in their mouths.  What (terrifyingly) can happen is that the reflux can bring up mucus from the stomach, or the lungs can generate mucus to protect themselves from the acid.  Because babies don't have a strong cough the mucus can actually stop them breathing.
What you eat will affect them.  I found that chocolate and tomatoes made it worse.
Have you tried raising one end of his cot?  This helps to keep feeds and acid down?
If the symptoms are severe (and if it is stopping him breathing then I would say that they are) then there are treatments (Duncan is on Ranitidine) so you really need to get back onto your GP.
I know how terrifying it is.  I didn't leave Duncan alone until he was about 6 months old!  I really do sympathise with you     
DK - Sorry that you are still having a horrendous time.  Thank you so much for your lovely PM last year, it gave me the strength to carry on.  You are an angel   
Vicky - Oooh, a bit bigger than Dunky was.  I bet she is making up for it though with lots of lovely milk   
TK - No, I forgot about New Year's resolutions.  Hmm, maybe to assault the ironing pile   
CU - Great news about the scan x
J9 -     
AFM - Been feeling a bit peculiar... lots of stomach cramps for over a week now, so I did a POAS    yesterday morning.  It was a BFN so I carried on as usual, but after brekky I had another peep at the stick and a second line had appeared!  I showed it to DH who confirmed there was another line and we started dancing around the room.  We foolishly ran downstairs and declared to my Mum and Dad that I was UTD.  They said they hoped I wasn't!!!      That it would be dreadful if I was, and I wouldn't be able to cope      We went back upstairs and the stick had gone back to a BFN    I guess it was either an evaporation line, or me and DH had hypnotised each other.  Either way we are berks and another test today is a definite BFN. POOOOOH!!!!!
Love to all xxx


----------



## Clare R

Hi all, 

Happy New Year

Guider - that sounds terrible. I can't offer any advise, luckily it sounds like Misty has been in a similar position so can offer you some advise. Really hope it doesn't happen again to you. Just demand your GP does something until you get an answer you're happy with.   

Misty - sorry it was a BFN. However I heard about 3 BFP's last Tues. Then I heard of another one on Sat so now I need 2 more to get up to 3 BFP's. They always come in 3's so praying you're one of them. Ignore you're parents, do what makes you, DH and Duncan happy   

J9 - sorry to hear you had a tough time. I think Tama and I can say without doubt we know how you feel!! Not taht I'm saying other ladies on here can't just we've both had recent BFN's from IVF too. Feel free to pm me if you wanna chat. I'm probably feeling as low as you are right now   

Tama - how's the immunes going hun? How long will they take to sort out? When you get an e-mail can you pm me details of Dr G and how long it took to see him. Not decided for def yet but may want to pay him a visit!   

Jenny - how's the new yrs resolutions going? Any thoughts in your resolutions for ttc no2?   

Vicky - congrats on the unexpected birth!! Glad things are going well. Hope you're together at home together soon   

DK - sorry to hear of tough time, hope you're ok   

CU - How's PG treating you ?

SF - if you're lurking, hope you're ok hun. I'm ready to listen if you wanna pm me. Trust me I'm happy to listen   

TK - how's the bootcamp thing going?  

Apologies to anyone else I missed

AFM - not much to report. Xmas was as ok as xmas straight after another BFN. I have to say I've given up hope. This is the 1st time in the whole TTC process I've actually thought it may not happen. Always thought it would at some point. Its not just the disappointment of the BFN, its the fact that my embies slow down on day 2 and basically stop. How can that change? We're really not sure donor eggs is something we want to pursue. You may think I'm mad to say that. DH is really low and not even sure its worth even trying again given my egg issues, on top of PCO, amenorrhea etc. We've fought hard in this process but not sure if its the end of the road for us in terms of TTC. We seem to have had our lives on hold for so long and life is passing us by. Its worse because his 2 best friends got married back end of last yr and we spend alot of time as a 6. Both are planning on getting pg this month. Oh if life was so simple! It'll prob happen though! Anyway after the wedding talk constantly we're not sure how we'd cope with the pg talk. Its really stressing me out and they're not even pg yet. 

On hol I had a bad reaction to some insect bite again. Had to have an adrenaline shot when I was away in July. This time was worse, my hand was so swollen and painful I couldn't move it for 3 days. They tried a shot again but it made no difference. The Dr said he'd never seen it not work before. In the end strong steroids and numerous other bits got it down with adrenaline. Aparently this response is really rare. So now we're wondering if something wrong with my immune system. A doc friend who doesn't know about TTC thinks suggested there was a prob with it. Anyway, follow up is 31st Jan so we're going to see what consultant says about last disastorous ivf and if there's any point trying again. If there is then we'll go and see Dr G about immune testing. 

Wow, sorry for long dull about me post!

Hope you're all ok
Clare x


----------



## MistyW

Clare - Great to hear from you      It sounds like you are having a tough time with all the BFPs flying about.  It's easy to hit that wall where you feel like giving up, and in a way it is great just to take a step back and forget about it for a while.  However, I do hope that you find some answers, and I would say that it is definitely worthwhile trying your hardest to get them.  I truly believe that it is better to drive yourself half insane trying (you'll always have us ex-Clomid nutters to stand by you), rather than to look back with regret at some time in the future. You just never know, and life can have some very strange twists and turns in store.  You just have to keep believing sweetheart, and fighting for answers xxx


----------



## vickym1984

Guider, must have been a horrid experience for you   

Just a quickie to say Hannah came home with us Thursday, and is doing well so far xx


----------



## malbec

Sorry you had such a scare *Guider* - must have been awful for you.

SO pleased Hannah is home *Vicky*! How exciting for you! Now the fun begins eh?!

*Clare* - I'm so sorry for you, it is totally natural to (a) give up hope / start to feel like you might have to accept being childless (I have started to think this way and think it is a natural defence to protect yourself from the pain in case it does happen) and (b) to want a break from it taking over your life. I also completely get why you will now be watching and waiting for your friends to suddenly stop drinking and eating soft cheese etc and fear they'll get pg immediately. Unfortunately it does happen. A lot! And it really really hurts too doesn't it  Do give yourselves time to heal - you've been through a massive experience and you need time to recover. Don't feel like you have to decide right now whether you'll ever have IVF or any other fertility treatment ever again - you can think about that another time. I notice in your signature that you're the same age as me... whilst I hate people telling me I have 'plenty of time left' and I'm 'still so young' (well they were doing that a few years ago not so much now!) it does reasure me to an extent that I have time on my side, although of course my DH doesn't feel that way although I keep telling him it matters a lot less the man's age  Anyway what I'm trying to say (hopefully without insulting a bunch of people) is that you do have time to think take a breather and do some other stuff before deciding 'what next?' or 'ever again?'... 

*J9* - will really miss you if you're not around but you're always welcome here and I wish you loads luck for the future 

*Misty* - so sorry you thought you had a BFP - so cruel  that was a bit harsh for your parents to say, how come they think you couldn't cope? Having 2 kids seems enough to test anyone's patience but people survive somehow don't they 

*Jenny/Tama/CU/SF* - all you other ladies - 

AFM, I am booked in for e/c 7:30am on Thursday. I am pretty scared now (about it not working out) - has been easier second time round and have just been getting on with it and not thinking about it now I know what to expect, but now it is crunch time it feels like the stakes are high and I'm so worried about what will happen amd letting people down  I am just telling myself 'one step at a time' and 'if I get further than last time (i.e. some embryos!) that will be a good step in the right direction'.

Will keep you all posted here.

xxx


----------



## Tama

Guider, really hope everything is okay now  xx

Misty, so sorry it was a bfn for you hun  What made your parents say that?! Of course you could cope  xx

J9, sweetie really hope you are okay  Really hope things are okay and hope to 'see' you posting soon. I will pm you for a catch up  xx

Clare, oh hun life really does suck sometimes  I have done a LOT of reading about immunes and I have read that if you have an issue with eggs and or embies there could be an immune reason for this which with the right drugs could be helped. It is so very hard to keep smiling and hoping, I really do understand  When friends/family tell you they are 'going to get pg' I always think 'wow that must be so nice to just say I'm going to get pg and then bang you are' - life isn't that easy! Always here for you hun if you want to catch or talk about immunes etc. I am hanging on my a very thin thread at the moment but guess I'm not ready to give up yet. Immunes are going okay. Have started some ABs and will be having humira in a few days time. I will pm you details of Dr G rather than bore everyone with the details  Keep strong sweetie   xxx

SF, really hope you are okay hun, thinking of you  xx

Daisy, hope everything is going well in daisyland and that you are having a nice time on ML  xx

Vicky, so pleased Hannah is home with you now xx

Jenny, how are things with you hun? Hope you are well xx

*TK*, how are things with you hun? Hope all is well xx

BIG hello to all the other ladies, hope you are all well  xx


----------



## MistyW

Vicky - That's great news that baby Hannah is home   
Malbec - I'll be thinking of you tomorrow and praying that ec goes well    x
Tama - Thanks for your support, I think my Mum and Dad just think it's too soon, but I don't have time on my side.  I hope that you and Clare can find answers.  Dr G sounds lovely x
AFM - I've been weeing for England and still have stomach cramps so took a wee sample to the nurse yesterday.  She said that there's no sign of infection but there is blood in there, I thought fine because AF is due today.  Then I did another POAS this morning and there is a teeny tiny line again, and this time it hasn't disappeared!  I'm not getting my hopes up though, keep your fingers crossed xxx
Love to all xxx


----------



## Tama

Afternoon all

Popping on to see if there was any news from Malbec.......I'll keep waiting      

Misty I will keep my fingers crossed for you hun    xx


----------



## malbec

Hey Tama - e/c is tomorrow at 7:30am   

Will post tomorrow to let you know how it goes.

xxx


----------



## Tama

As I've said on our other thread, doh!   Not sure how I managed to get ahead of myself   Good Luck hun       xx


----------



## Topkat08

Hello lovely stranger's

Poppin in before i have to pop out lol.

Malbec ~ All the best for the up and coming weeks hun! Hope EC went alright and ur not 2 uncomfy  x

Misty ~ Oh dear, how our bodies play games with our minds. Hope it *Is *a bfp for u hun! when will u get the results back from the nurse? Keeping everything crossed hun  I have to say this tho, i think what ur parents said 2 u was out of order and a little insensative! U would cope, its a case of having 2 to cope. We know it wouldnt be easy, but we also know it'll be worth it and when #2 is in a lil routine things will get easier! (Thats what i tell myself anyway  )

Vicky ~ Glad to hear little Hannah is home with u now, i have to admit i stalked ur last posts and saw her pictures and she is a little gem  Hope things are going well for u all x

J9 ~ Ur plans to take a break and start living a little sounds like a good idea to me, it's so hard to fulfill other dreams when ttc because it takes over everything but sending u the very best of luck for the future hun! U'll have a lil break and we wont hear from u then out the blue u'll come back n tell us ur pregnant  x

Tama ~ How r u hun? Hope ur alright and getting the things sorted that need to be done in order to have another shot at ivf  x

SF ~ U've been rather quiet hun! Hope everythings alright with u and little Isaac! x

Clare ~ Im sorry to hear u've started to lose faith in ttc, see what ur consultant says on the 31st and hopefully u'll get some more answers as to where u turn now. 
I can understand u not wanting to go down the ED route, it's not for everyone and no one will judge u or think ur mad. 

Erm...Bootcamp... It's going well so far thanks, be glad when i master the art of all of them  x

Guider ~ OMG hun what a horrible thing u went through with little Samuel! I hope it's something u never go through again! How r things going? x

Jenny ~ I didnt know it was unusual for boys to be chatty, Kaelans always be a chatty chappy and as he's getting older, his little chats are getting louder  Hope evrythings alright u u all and u havent broken ur new years resolution yet  x

 to everyone ive not mentioned but luv n luck to ya all.

Back later
TK x


----------



## Tama

Malbec, I have the day right today    Hope everything has gone well, that you are resting and look forward to hearing from you later        xx

Morning Topkat, lovely to hear from you hun    Hope everything is well with you. I'm okay, trying to remain positive, not easy but telling myself one positive thing to focus on each day and so far I've had three okay days    xx

J9 hope you are okay sweetie    Thinking of you and WILL get my butt into gear and pm you    xx

Clare, hope you are okay sweetie    Hope the pm wasn't too long I sent - I get a little carried away    xx

SF, hope you are okay hun    xx

Daisy, hope you are feeling a little better today hun    xx

Vicky, hope everything is okay with yourself and Hannah xx

Trixxi, how are things with you hun? Really hope you are okay xx

Misty, I really hope that things turn out well and this is indeed a bfp for you hun    xx

Guider, how are you now? Hope Samuel is better xx


----------



## malbec

Hey ladies,

I'm home from the unit. Got 10 eggs which I'm happy with, we were able to leave by 9:30am! I feel fine so Im lucky. I was out of it for the 15 mins of the procedure but as soon as I woke up I felt totally with it again.

Only thing that put a dampner on things was that one of the doctors that came to speak to us afterwards says he thinks there is a cyst type thing in my womb that might be encroaching a bit(?!) Now this is the shadow they see every time I have a scan and I'm pretty sure he is the same doctor that looked at my scan when I was taking Clomid and was sure it was a fibroid. Consequently I had to wait 3 months for an investigative hysteroscopy which showed there was no fibroid there (and I had had to stop taking Clomid during that time so was well peed off). Anyway, another doc who did my hysteroscopy looked at the scan pictures when I started my first cycle of IVF and concluded that because he hadn't seen anything untoward during the op it shouldn't stop us going ahead. Since then every scan I have had they have referred to the shadow as some fluid or a possible bleed but have all said it is not encroaching on (the uterine cavity I think?)...

The doc today said we could think about getting any embryos we get frozen and look into getting this thing removed first. I guess the danger is that it might be something that affects implantation happening and he said it might cause probs in pregnancy (e.g. bleeding, prem labour)... but I can't bear the thought of putting things on hold, particularly as I am unconvinced that he's got it right. What if the embies didn't survive the thaw?! So I have said I want to go ahead with it all as planned.

If it doesn't work for us this time then I guess I should look into it further.

It's so frustrating when you can't get all the answers and when they don't know things 100%!

Anyway, we are anxiously awaiting the phone call tomorrow morning and have everything crossed (apart from my legs as apparently I'd be at risk of DVT!) that we get some embies this time.

xxx


----------



## Tama

Congratulations Malbec    10 eggs is fab    I've replyed on the other thread but am so sorry this has cropped up but am sure that things will work out    Sending you tones of dividing vibes             xx


----------



## guider

Hi All
sorry not been around for a few days, Sam seems to be in need of lots of attention, no problem there as more than happy rto give him all the attention he wants, think he has been having a growth phase again as he was feeding more often, but i am worn out, probably a mixture of the more feeding and the lack of car, walked to local group for mum and tots on tuesday about a 30min round trip then yesterday planned it all out carefully 30minute walk to breastfeeding group then about a 30minute walk from there to baby massage followed by around 45 minute walk home, so i'm exhausted today.

So last week life seemed to be throwing everything at me, Sam breathing problems, car trouble, new washing machine which went wrong in less that 24hours, then tuesday just as we thought it should all be getting better DH phoned to say he hadn't made it to the job he should have been going to in kent as he had car trouble then on the way back he stopped for lunch and his filling came out, wouldn't have been so bad if he hadn't had a check up at the dentist on monday 
but i'm doing fine and somehow managing not to let it all get me down.

I hope everyone is keeping ok, I see we are waiting to hear the latest from Malbec, any news yet?


----------



## MistyW

Malbec - Just popped by to see how you got on today.  How frustrating for you, but I think that you are right to go with your gut instinct.  I'm keeping my fingers crossed that you get some lovely embies   
Guider - Did you find out what was causing the breathing difficulties?  Did you see my last post to you about Acid Reflux?   
TK and Tama - Thank you both for your lovely messages. Got blood tests booked for next week x


----------



## guider

misty - yes thanks i did see your last post about reflux, at the moment we don't know whether there is even a problem with his breathing, as far as the hospital were concerned it was just a neurotic mother, so if it happens again i have to remember not to move him immediately but to take notes on his colour and whether he is breathing as because i couldn't tell them he definately wasn't breathing they assume he was, was i really supossed to stop and check his vital signs first


----------



## malbec

Hey ladies - we got 6 fertilised! So, so relieved and pleased - feels like massive progress.

E/t booked in for 12:30pm Sunday but they'll call Sunday morning to confirm or to push back to Tuesday (day 5) if no clear front runners.

xxx


----------



## guider

malbec -  six fertilised is great,  for sunday


----------



## Tama

well done sweetie I am so happy for you. Keep us posted re ET date/day. Really pleased for you   Sending tones of dividing vibes          xxx


----------



## MistyW

Malbec - Congratulations        This time tomorrow you will be well and truly PUPO           It is wonderful news, and I'm sending you loads and loads of love and sticky vibes xxxxxxxx


----------



## MistyW

Guider -      Those hospital staff.  They made us record an episode, and it is one of the most distressing bits of video we have... our son choking and fighting for life     
As you say, it is impossible to take note of what is happening when it is your child that is suffering.  You just go into panic mode.  
Does he get mucus in his mouth and does he arch his back?


----------



## serenfach

Hi all  Sorry this is just a quickie [again]

*Guider*.. my SIL's 3 month old stopped breathing last weekend. My FIL thought she maybe choking [though she hadn't had any food for a while] and so got his finger down her throat quick smart [her lips were blue and she had gone limp] He pulled out a huge lump of mucus and she started breathing again. No idea if it's the same thing, but the baby was dehydrated and had low blood pressure [doc said it happens to some babies and they're not sure why] They advised my SIL give her plenty of water alongside her milk. She's been fine since  

*Misty*.. Isaac has acid reflux [took our GP - 3 of them! - 3 months to diagnose it. He's on Gavisocon and Ranitidine now.. is Dunky on those?? They've definitely helped improve things with his tummy but he still has off days here and there. Hope Dunky isn't too bad with it Xx

Back in a bit Xx


----------



## serenfach

*Malbec*.. well done you!  Hope tx is a success! >>  <<

*Tama.. TK..* Thanks for asking after me, both  Yeah we're doing ok thanks  I'm well and truly on my way out of the dark world that is PND, Isaac's tummy is improving and I'm getting out and about a lot more  I honestly believe that if I had gobe to the docs for pills I would still be suffering.. reading about the side effects of those drugs.. well, they are just incredible  Hope you're both well. Sorry, I haven't had chance to catch up on where everyone is yet Xx

*Clare*.. thanks babe  Hope you're doing ok - or as ok as can be, anyway [ HUGE  ]

*J9..* I'll PM you asap babe 

One last thing before I go.. I can understand ladies needing a break from ttc, I had one or two myself for a couple months here and there.. and I know I've never had a failed tx, but I can sort of appreciate where you're coming from having seen one miserable line after another on what must be 2,000+ preg tests over 6 years. Thing is, Misty hit the nail on the head with her earlier post re looking back with regret. To those of you thinking of giving up, of losing hope.. if [_IF_] you never get your BFP, then you'll have a long time through your twilight years to have that 'break'. I could never have given up, no matter what, because of that very fact. The heart of the truth is that you'll never get there if you don't try  [ let me know if I need to take my foot out of my mouth.. it seems to live in there  ] 

Hi to everyone else.. *Daisy, Vicky, NG, Clare, Dilly, Trixxi *and anyone else I missed XxXxX


----------



## JW3

Hello girls   

Malbec - good luck           will be thinking of you

Misty - good luck for those tests        

All going ok here    no plans for a number 2 here, we are just so happy with Ben   

Jenny xx


----------



## malbec

Hey ladies,

Thank you all for the lovely well wishes!

We got the call from the clinic this morning, all 6 embies developing well (all are grade A and B; 3 are 8-cell, 1 is a 9-cell and 2 are moving on to next stage where they are starting to compact together, which is good apparently). So embryo transfer is booked in for 12pm on Tuesday (day 5) - yay!

We're excited and nervous, pleased to get to day 5 but I'm already worrying about whether we'll get any frosties!

Hope you are all well   

xxx


----------



## Topkat08

Fantastic news Malbec, Send u a truck load of PMA    for the next couple of weeks. 
Wont be long now till ur officially PUPO and as for frosties, although it must be nice to have them as 'back up' (hopefully) u wont need them coz this will be ur month        x

SF ~ So glad to hear things are improving with both u & Issac (and ur dh) i cant believe it took ur gp (all 3 of them) 3 months to find the cause of Isaac's pain, at least now u can start looking upwards in a more positive light and u poor little fella will start feeling better soon    Well done u for getting through u dark moment without the 'help' of AD's hun... U've done well    x 

Jenny ~ Glad to hear everythings going well u end and how ur content with having Ben  and no urges to try for number 2..... yet! (u just wait till ur baby is running around the place causing mischief, becomes 'Mr Independant' and doesnt want mummys help and it no longer a 'little baby')   

Misty ~ Any sign of af yet? hope not! Oh and i forget to say in my last message to ya but i love ur new pic of Dunky in the box lol x 

 Tama, DK, Daisy, Clare, Vicky & everyone else ive not mentioned - hope ur all alright x

AFM well nothing much to report, had my day 21 done monday due to the one in Aug showing no ovulation despite being on clomid so depending on the results will determine whether i continue on clomid day 2-6 or extend it for a couple of day (did anyone else take clomid longer than the recommended 5 days?) 
Bootcamp is going well... i seem to be losing an average of 2lbs (or just over) a week which isnt bad considering im not really watching what i eat  
Erm what else - Kaelan's teething really badly at the minute and has 4 of the little blighters trying to cut through which is horrible because he's got 4 massive lumps on his gums and is in pain, other than his calprofen & dentinox theres nothing else i can do to help ease his pain    x

Anyway thats its from me... will be back later 
Luv & Luck
TK x


----------



## malbec

Hi TK, would taking Clomid for longer than the recommended days really make the difference? Is that something the docs suggested? If the dose isn't prompting ovulation then I would think you would need to ask the fertility clinic about upping the dose. Did they scan you the first cycle around day 9/10 to check it was having the desired effect (i.e. one follicle growing looking like it's going to ovulate)?

I can't remember whether I asked you this before and you're probably more an expert than me so tell me to shhhh if I'm being no help but is your day 21 test being done at the right time for your cycles? In other words are you having 28 day cycles? I ask because on Clomid I was still having 31-32 day cycles so whilst 'day 21' would have probably been OK it would have been more accurate for me to have had the test on day 24-25 of my cycles (7 days before period due).

I know I'm probably teaching my Grandmother to suck eggs etc! Just trying to make sure that you're not self-medicating which might not help   

xxx


----------



## Topkat08

Hi Malbec,

I have 30/31 day cycles and at the last FU, the nurse said that even though it was done on day 21, she would still have expected it to be higher than it was. This cycle i had it done day 22 so 8 days before expected af. 
As for taking clomid longer, it was suggested to see if it makes a difference (  ) and because im on 100mg, they dont really want to up it to 150mg because there's more risk of over stimulation etc, another thing they said was because K was concieved just after clomid (8 bl**dy cycles of the stuff) their trying to be optamistic, saying it will work again.

No never had scans or anything to check whats happening in there, just prescribed clomid and sent on my way with blood forms. 

I'll ring the hospital tomorrow and see what the results say and if it shows no ovulation again, i dont think i'll try another cycle, just be put on the waiting list for a L&D.

Thanks hun! 

Anyway how r u feeling? Hope ur keeping up the PMA for Tues   x 

Oops better get off to bed.

Luv n Luck hun 
TK x

P.S im far from an expert re: clomid    x


----------



## clomid user

malbec..woo well done on your day 5 blasto transfer..thats wot i had and they told me i had an 80% change of it working,which it did..good luck for tommrow even tho you wont need it as et is the best part,i have a very good feeling about you and this one will work.xx


----------



## guider

SF – it’s so hard to know what to do, i keep being told that he should be getting more than enough fluid as I am still BF and they say that should provide everything he needs. Just to add to the worry he is very snuffly, and was obviously struggling over night (have used saline nasal drops) he is better now than first thing, obviously he is going to follow after me as i am bunged up most mornings, but he was like it all night.
Hope Issac is keeping ok now he is taking something for his reflux

Jenny – hope everything is going well with you and Ben

Malbec -  on going to blasto  that you get some frosties,  for tomorrow, when you’ll be PUPO

TK – great to hear the weight loss is going well. Sorry to hear Kaelan is suffering with his teeth, Sam is showing signs of teething as well and has been for some weeks, dribbling, chewing on things etc, the best is that where he used to suck on a finger he now bites down on DH finger making him (DH) pull some great faces as he hurts when he really bites down, well i wouldn’t know as he won’t chew on my fingers 

CU – how are things going with you, hope  is going well

AFM
Busy week, Sam gets weighed again tomorrow, twinkle toes in the afternoon, guides starts back. breastfeeding group, baby massage, brownies starts back, my parents visiting and best of all I have the excitement of going to the doctors for a smear test, how have i lasted so long without someone poking or prodding me 
Really hope i get my car back later today so that i can fit all these things in!


----------



## malbec

Hey TK - I hate the idea that they haven't scanned you once to check that the Clomid works but that you aren't over-responding, grrrr. I know a lot of places don'e, I'll count myself lucky that I had that!

I agree a L&D would be the way to go next stage - I say this because I wish I had pushed for that at the time, I didn't know as much about it all then and they debated whether to do lay and dye but in the end suggested I just have the HSG (tubes test) on it's own as it is a simpler test - however that only tests that your tubes aren't blocked. Mine were not but then they decided I should have a hysteroscopy and that was a 3 month waiting list. I had an investigative hysteroscopy because they thought they would have to remove a fibroid, so was under general anaesthetic anyway, however they can't see as much by doing that as they can with a laparoscopy so when they said "great news, there is no fibroid!" I wanted to punch them! I felt like saying, couldn't you do the laparoscopy while I was under and hunt around for possible other causes of my infertility?!! My understanding is that a laparoscopy is the only way they can diagnose endometriosis, PCOS and/or fibroids for certain so might have been more useful for me as I may have got some kind of proper diagnosis!

Anyway, enough about me!

Thanks CU - I hope hope hope it is my time.

Hey Guider - I thought you were doing all those things in one day for a moment - superwoman! Relieved it is over the course of a week!!! Still sounds a lot   

xxx


----------



## guider

malbec - still more than I really want to have to fit in before friday!


----------



## JW3

TK - Good luck for the results of your ov test         Don't know if you remember that I had that thin womb lining thing with clomid which was only picked up by the tracking scans and apparantly this is quite a common side effect which will reduce likelihood of success quite a bit.  This is also why it makes me mad that some girls don't get scans because anyone else that had that would basically be wasting their time on clomid


----------



## Tama

Wishing you tones of luck and babydust for tomorrow Malbec            xxx


----------



## Topkat08

Good Luck Malbec!


----------



## malbec

Thanks, you lovely ladies!

E/T went fine. Have 2 on board! One lovely 'fantastic quality blasto' and one that is not quite at blasto stage.

Clinic really wanted us to only have one but even after considering all the risks associated with possible twin pregnancy we decided we still wanted to go with 2 put back. After hearing of other ladies at the same clinic getting to blast stage and not having any able to freeze then getting BFN I just couldn't waste any opportunity...

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Topkat08

Fantastic news Malbec!!
​So ur officially PUPO....​Just keep telling urself that this is the one and in 9 months time u'll be holding ur little bundle!​​I really am keeping everything crossed for u hun​​                                     ​


----------



## Tama

Congratulations Malbec on being PUPO    Such great news sending you tones of sticky vibes              xx


----------



## JW3

Malbec          fabulous news, good luck for your 2ww


----------



## guider

malbec -  on being PUPO
look after yourself, lots of R&R


----------



## MistyW

Malbec - Congratulations on being PUPO      
SF - Yes, Dunky is on Ranitidine only.  I'm glad you got your diagnosis in the end. It is a really scary condition but it does get easier I promise xxx
TK - I'm sorry you're having problems with Clomid.  The lap and dye is defo the way to go, I've heard that it clears out your tubes and makes conception a whole lot easier    (I got preggers after mine!)
AFM - Another early mc, but we're fine about it and all fired up for the coming month.  Dunky was conceived straight after a mc so we're hoping it will happen again     
Love to all xxx


----------



## Tama

Misty so sorry to hear about your mc     xx


----------



## guider

Misty    hopefully like you said you’ll conceive after the MC again like with Dunky 

AFM
Feeling very sorry for myself
Head feels like it wants to explode, can’t swallow and every bit of me aches, but other than that I’m fine


----------



## vickym1984

Misty


----------



## Topkat08

Hello lovely's,

Misty ~ Im so sorry to hear about ur mc hun    Like u said tho, little Dunky was conceived after a loss so heres hoping it happens again.... Get dh working this month    x 

Guider ~ Sorry to hear ur not feeling 2 good, hope u feel better soon   

Vicky ~ Hope u and ur little princess are both ok    x 

Malbec ~ How r u feeling hun? Hope ur PMA is high!

AFM well i have news... Im 2 days late so done a hpt and..... it's a bfp!!! I cant quite believe it, although i was on clomid, being told my last blood test showed no ov i didnt expect it but thrilled to bits


----------



## malbec

*Misty *- so sorry to hear of your loss  really hope as you say that you get some good news soon 

*TK *- wowee! Great news!  how exciting 

Hello everyone else!

I am OK, went back to work today which was good for keeping my mind off things (yesterday I just kept Googling 'implantation symptoms'!!)

xxx


----------



## MistyW

TK - WOWOWOWOWOWWWWW!!!!!!! Congratulations, sweetheart, I am over the moon for you        Let's all      that this is a start of a BFP avalanche.  A big hug for you, dh and the wonderful Mr Clomid xxx  (Oh, and my dh won't be getting any peace this month you can be sure     )
Malbec -      A bit early for implantation symptoms I think, but I'm keeping everything crossed for you that your embies are nestling in all snuggly and warm.  When is your OTD?
Guider - Eek!  It's not Swine Flu is it?
Tama and Vicky - Thanks for your support.  It does mean a lot to me    
Love to everybody, the good times are back!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MistyW

Malbec - Oops, sorry.  Just seen that your OTD is 29th. Are you going to be good are are we going to have to send around the      ? x


----------



## malbec

hey misty! apparantly with a day 5 transfer imantation happens 1-4 days after transfer (which i guess makes sense as it's usually 6-8 days from fertilisation naturally) and one of my blasts was a hatching blast which means it is ready to implant. just hope at least one of them manages/managed it! 
I'm defo not testing early because test date of Saturday is perfect as it is, couldn't face going to work if we got a bfn on a weekday and my poor DH wouldn't either - and his work have been really non-helpful through our IVF stuff making him take time off unpaid etc. 

How are you anyway hun, or are we interrupting something ;-D 

xxx


----------



## Tama

Congratulations TK   xx

Sending you tones of luck Malbec   xx


----------



## clomid user

malbec..yes thats right,inplantation happens straight away..i got a bfp on day 7 past transfer..i jus knew it had worked.x

tk..woo hoo wonderfull news now get resting,your fertility carnt be that bad..you seem to respond quiet well.when will you be due then?x

jenny hi hun hope you and lm are keeping well.x

j9..hi hun hope your ok.x

tama..wots happeing with tx with you?x

vicki..hi hun hows u and dd i kinda hope mines a girl aswell,but wont be disapointed if its a boy.x

guildier..hi hun yes im fine thanks,got heartburn now aswell     lol hope your ok.x

hi to all the other ladies.xxx


----------



## serenfach

*TK!* Wayhay! Well done you!!     I bet that really was one heck of a surprise, especially after being told you hadn't even ov'd!? Aah I'm pleased for you.. congrats  Here's a to a healthy 8 months babe     

*Misty*.. you may be like my friend, a mc seems to be a precursor to a healthy pregnancy for her.. she had 3 followed by 3 completely normal, healthy pregnancies. It must be so hard to experience but glad to see you're moving forward  Good luck.. hope next month is THE month  

*Jenny*.. sorry babe, I forgot you in my personals [ probably because like LTGL, you're on my ** list.. I always forget to mention her on here too  ] Hope all is well with you? Is Ben walking yet?

Back in a bit XX


----------



## guider

TK -  

Malbec - make sure you take things easy, try not to spend too much time looking things up, you'll just drive yourself loopy 

Misty - no it's not swine flu, starting to feel better, just want the throat to improve now, DH has been brilliant Thursday morning i was soo rough really didn't know how i would cope he got Sam dressed etc before he went to work and made sure there was a supply of nappies etc ready in the lounge as i didn't feel steady enough on my feet to have had to carry him upstairs to change him. I sweated my way through the morning and suddenly by lunchtime felt soo much better

Tama - how are things going with you

CU - hope the heartburn isn't too bad, have you found anything that works for you?

SF - hope all is well with you, just looked at your ticker, can't believe Issac is almost ready for his half birthday 

AFM
Feeling alot better than the last time i posted, although Sam didn't help by being up every 2 hours last night so am shattered, hoping for a better night as i think what i need to fully get over whatever it is i had is sleep, unfortunately not easy to get with a baby and breastfeeding - DH would love to help but just doesn't seem to have the necessary bits required.
Had my parents visiting this weekend, that was lovely as at least it meant didn't have to take Sam to my smear with me 

About time we had an update!!!

[csv]
Name ,Treatment ,OTD , Outcome , EDD , Other 
Bella 64,,June, natural  , 20th March 2011
Bellini, , , Adam Richard James, 25th November 2010,








Clare, IVF, ,  
Clomid User, IVF, ,  , ,12th July , 
Guider, ICSI, , Samuel James , 18th October 2010,







, 

J9, , 
Malbec, ICSI #2, 29th January,  , , 
Misty, 
Serenfach, ICSI, , Issac David, 24th July 2010 ,








, 

Topkat, starting clomid 20th January, , 

Vicky, ICSI, , Hannah, 30th December 2010, 

[/csv]


----------



## Topkat08

Hiya u lovely lot 

Just thought id pop in quickly and bring the board back to life    x 

Thank u all for the Congrats and well wishes, means a lot from u girls   

Malbec ~ How r u feeling hun? Not long now till u test, r u feeling positive? u better be    R u tempted to test? x

SF ~ how r things with ur little fella now? hope things are alot better for u all   

Misty ~ I want to apologise to u hun, i may have come across a little insensitive announcing my bfp after what u went through - i dont know what i was thinking    Hope everythings alright and ur working dh like a stallion    x

Tama ~ How r u my darling? x

Guider ~ Thanks for updating the list chart! Glad to hear ur feeling better (if lacking a little more sleep   ) Hope Samuel gave u a good nights rest. Have u hought about expressing ur milk so maybe dh could give Samuel a bottle every now and again during the night so u could sleep? (altough u'll still probably wake up and be the first 2 him   ) x

CU ~ How r u lovey? Ur right about the fertility, im often humbled by reading what some have been through on here! 
I'm with u on wanting a little girl but i think we're having another boy... As long as the babys healty i dont mind though    Oh and i'll be due end of Sept!

Who have i missed? Sorry can't remember but luv n luck to ya all

 to our lurkers (U know who u r!!!   )

Better get gone and finish of the dinner!

TK x


----------



## Tama

Hiya Topkat glad all is well with you. AFM I'm just feeling  tbh! xx


----------



## JamesBrown

Hi all   

Massive    to Misty.  I'm sure you will get your BFP again.

Tama   .  Oh dear, hope the D/R isn't sending you too barmey.

Malbec.  Bet you are going    by now.  Hope those embies are settling in nice. Good luck for testing.   

TK - OMG!  Congratulations.  A BFP! Yay!

All is good here   .  Went to see my GP last night who is a) writing to my hospital asking them if they will consider removing my fibroid and help me control my pcos and b) going to some some immune testing for me.  She didn't know what they were so I've dropped a list round   .  Oh and my hospital forgot about me so no FU was booked   .  I now have one for March 3rd.   
I've really enjoyed having a break (and still am   ).  A very odd thing happened last Friday.  I thought I was due for my AF and had real bad AF cramps and put a pad on as I was certain she was coming.  Nothing happened.  Then on Saturday I had AF pains on and off again and no AF.  I spoke to my GP about it who says she wouldn't rule out being pregnant and to do a test in a weeks time but its the same old, I just know I'm not.  Ah well, I'm pretty sure that I'm just on a long cycle after the IVF.

Enough of my rambling!  Keep on checking in on you.  Wishing you all the very best.

Love J9
x


----------



## Tama

J9, so lovely to hear from you    Really pleased your GP has been bale to refer you for some immune tests - good luck    I will keep everything crossed that this could be a sneaky bfp for you, how lovely would that be    Keep us posted    I haven't started dr'ing yet so it's all me that is crazy can't blame the drugs yet    xx


----------



## JW3

J9    hello there    good to hear about all the investigations etc. that they are doing for you.  Hope it all goes well    would be lovely to catch up sometime   


Tama      good luck for your tx   

TK - wow congratulations        I am really pleased for you that its worked     

SF    how are you doing?  Ben is not quite 8 months yet so no walking or crawling yet, he is too busy chatting up his girlfriends


----------



## Tama

Hiya Jenny, wow Ben's 8 months! I can still remember you getting your bfp like it was yesterday    At the rate I'm going I'll be the first 80 yr old having IVF     xx


----------



## guider

TK – Sam has been fine each night since, just up at 10.30ish, then somepoint between 1and 3 and not again until 7.30 think it was just my parents disturbing him. I did express for a while but it took soo long to get out such a small amount, I would spend all day with either Sam or the pump attached to my boob!
Did you get anything nice for dinner yesterday?

Tama – hope the room you were jumping around in was well padded  
        

J9 – keeping  incase it is a  will be waiting to hear   

Jenny – so how many girlfriends does Ben have? Sam doesn’t stand a hope around here, all the groups we are going to are mostly full of boys  

AFM
Busy day
Injections first thing
Into town
Breast-feeding group
Baby massage (no massaging allowed as had injections within last 3 days  )
Finally home and can sit down for a minute


----------



## JamesBrown

Hi

Tama - My mistake. I forgot you start D/R on day 21. Argh! The wait is unbearable! Hope they have got your immunes under control.  
A surprise BFP would be *unbelievable*. I can't explain the AF pains. Still, no other signs and after the first IVF I didn't get AF for 6 weeks and it is only day 37. 

Jenny! Hello misses. It would be good to catch up. My nephew didn't start to crawl properley until he was gone one. So Ben has some girlfriends  . I'm not surprised being so cute. 

Guider - You sound uber busy. Will keep you posted. 

x


----------



## guider

J9 - still  for that surprise  

Sam rolled over yesterday, although he did cheat as I was sat on the floor next to him and he used my leg to lever himself over. Earlier today i tried to have a minute to myself in the bathroom  and could suddendly hear screaming, rushed out to find him crying as he had got himself stuck on his front and couldn't get back again


----------



## MistyW

Just a quickie as (in the words of TK) I have to go and work dh like a stallion     
TK - Don't be soft, I am over the moon for you and of course you had to tell us about your BFP, it actually cheered me up like you wouldn't believe    x
J9 - I just knew it!!!!!!  I still have that feeling about you, I really am praying that this is your time, and you will have Malbec and TK as your wonderful bump buddies.
Malbec - Aaargh, I'm going away for over a week tomorrow and won't be able to check in on you or J9, but I've got that funny tingly feeling and I really expect to come back to news of 2 more BFPs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Seren - Thanks sweetheart, stories like that are just what I need at the mo xxx
Love ya all girls xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
PS Special      to DK and Claire - I'm missing you both xxx


----------



## JamesBrown

Misty - You do make me laugh with your "work dh like a stallion".  A few weeks ago I wanted 'it' and dh wasn't up for it so in true Misty style I got on top and thumped away.         
I think you may be getting too excited over something which is no way going to happen for us. Nice to believe it might happen though.   
Now go forth and multiply woman!  I know you'll get another BFP.     

Guider - I remember my nephew used to wind up in positions and get upset he couldn't move.  Poor thing used to look so frustrated.

I'm feeling a bit upset tonight because my brother and his GF are talking of splitting up and they have a 3 year old.  She has some mental health issues and I just feel so sorry for all concerned.   

Off to bed now.

x


----------



## living-the-good-life

Hey lovely ladies, I lost you all for some time! Great to read the happy news and sorry to hear the not so good.  

Guider - I've lost your number, would be great to meet up x


----------



## guider

living-the-good-life said:


> Guider - I've lost your number, would be great to meet up x


just sending you a text!


----------



## Topkat08

Hello u lot,

Just a quick one for now.... 

Malbec - Any news yet hun?! keeping everything crossed u get/ got ur bfp today hun


----------



## malbec

Hey ladies,

No I have not tested yet! I am scared about tomorrow morning but also want it to come round quick now.

Will post as soon as I can, either way.

Great to hear from you J9!!

xxx


----------



## guider

Malbec -  for tomorrow keeping everything 

AFM
wish us luck planning to buy a lottery ticket tomorrow, drove past a lovely looking house earlier today and have just been looking it up on the internet and really need to win lottery now


----------



## malbec

Buy that lottery tivcket Guider - hopefully it is a lucky day on the ex-Clomid thread...

We got a   

Can't believe it! So so so relieved. I kept having dreams last night that I was doing the test and got a BFP. I've been so lucky not dwelling on it and then last night everything changed and I started to think it wasn't going to happen for us this time - I started getting tummy cramps but I thought it might be from the re-heated chilli con carne we had for dinner - however in the back of my mind I was thinkingn  'maybe that's it, AF on her way'...

Anyway will shut up now.

xxx


----------



## Tama

Congratulations Malbec     Really happy for you   xxxx


----------



## Topkat08

Congratulations Malbec!!!

Im so pleased for u hun! Heres to a happy n healthy 8 months  x x


----------



## JamesBrown

Oh my!  Congratulations Malbec!  You've done it!   

          

Hope you have a wonderful pregnancy.   

Did a test today which as expected was negative. A mega long cycle of 40 days so far......   Mind you, my ovaries were supressed for 2 months so they've probably forgotten what to do.

Hope everyone is having a nice weekend.

x


----------



## malbec

thanks tama, tk and j9! i feel your pain J9. My periods are often 38-42 days long and every time you get to that stage a little part of you thinks 'maybe...' nature can be very cruel. xxx


----------



## living-the-good-life

Malbec - I'm over the moon to hear your great news


----------



## guider

Malbec - 



J9 -  sorry to hear it was a  hope  sorts herself out for you soon

AFM 
Well bought the lottery ticket, just waiting to see the results now!!!

Thought we needed an update for Malbec on the list, let me know when you have more details

[csv]
Name ,Treatment ,OTD , Outcome , EDD , Other 
Bella 64,,June, natural  , 20th March 2011
Bellini, , , Adam Richard James, 25th November 2010,








Clare, IVF, ,  
Clomid User, IVF, ,  , ,12th July , 
Guider, ICSI, , Samuel James , 18th October 2010,







, 

J9, , 
LTGL, , , Harriet Lola, 19th August 2010, 
Malbec, ICSI #2, 29th January,  , , 
Misty, 
Serenfach, ICSI, , Issac David, 24th July 2010 ,








,  
Tama, IVF February 2011,

Topkat, starting clomid 20th January, ,  , 7th February booking in appointment

Vicky, ICSI, , Hannah, 30th December 2010, 

[/csv]


----------



## clomid user

omg another         well done malbec..i knew it would be..now you have to take it easy and rest lots..its so important at this stage..please dont lift a thing.xxx

j9..so sorry hun,i really think they need to remove that fibroid..i have a feeling its stopping your bfp...even if they say its not..trust me im normally right on these things..xx

hi to all the other ladies.xx

afm..ive had a private scan and saw the bays in 4d it was amazing and i deffo would say to all the ladies that have there bfp and ones waiting you should have this done...and i have a baby girl which im over the moon about i only want to have one more baby and i really wanted it to be a girl..as i had such a hard time with ds..lol..its put me off.xx


----------



## Tama

J9     I had a 40 day cycle last month and got my hopes up   Sorry sweetie, thinking of you and will get my bum in gear and pm you     xxx


----------



## JamesBrown

Morning

Tama. I am the worlds worse PM'er at the moment so don't worry.  I've had cycles much longer than this one before.  It was just the AF pains last week which got me thinking.  I'm sure she will come this week.  Hope you are well.   

CU - A girl!  Yay!  How lovely.   
I agree with you on the fibroid thing.   

Guider - Hope you won the lottery!   

x


----------



## Topkat08

hello u lot,

Just thought id pop in quickly while LM is asleep.

Tama ~ i meant to say the other day when i posted but didnt have time - Glad ur immune results are back in and u know when u'll be having ur next go at ivf... Just keep telling ya ''3rd time lucky''    Hope ur alright x 

CU ~ Congrats on finding out ur having a    u must be thrilled! x

J9 ~ Sorry to hear it was a -'ve for u hun, im gutted for ya    u seem a little more upbeat in ur posts though so i think the breaks doing u some good    x 

Jenny ~ Make the most of Ben not crawling coz u'll need eyes in the back of ur head and ur'll be darting around after him like u wouldnt believe - then wait till he's walking    x How r u doing anyway? x

Guider ~ How's ur u today? Hope ur lottery ticket was luckier than mine    x

SF ~ Hope things are still on the up with little Isaac and u've beaten the dreaded pnd now    x

LTGL ~ How are things with u and ur little princess? x 

Misty ~ U've been quiet, hope ur busy working dh, when ur not running after Dunky lol x

 to everyone ive missed, hope ur all alright x


----------



## guider

CU – every scan is just amazing isn’t it, we only had the 4D scan as the midwife had said i needed a scan only a couple of weeks before due date but the hospital couldn’t fit me in for 2 weeks  so we ended up going private and he showed us the 4D as well.

Tama – your next cycle will be around before you know it, do you have a start date yet? Do you know which protocol you’re using? 

J9 – unfortunately no lottery win, so will just have to keep dreaming, can’t even hope that i might find and marry a millionaire, as DH might have something to say about it 

TK – hope everything is going well with you

AFM
Tomorrow we are off to a coffee morning
Sam can’t wait to give his Auntie Emma a great big hug, (Emma was my doula !)


----------



## JW3

Malbec - what fabulous news congratulations           I am so pleased for you and hope everything goes really well   

Sorry not been around much Ben has been ill with another chest infection but hopefully he is on the mend now and I can get organised again.


----------



## guider

Jenny - sorry to hear Ben has been unwell, when you work out the whole getting organised thing can you explain it to me


----------



## JW3

Thanks Guider     have fun tomorrow


----------



## serenfach

Just checking in on *Malbec*............ CONGRATS!      Here's hoping you have a happyn healthy 9 months!

Hi to everyone else  I forgot *CU, DK* and *Guider* last time I was here.. hi!  Apologies if I forgot anyone else 

*J9*.. hope the dreaded AF turns up soon. It's such a pain waiting for her  Really wish she wasn't coming at all!


----------



## guider

Jenny – thanks we’ve had a lovely busy day, lots of cuddles etc, hope you’ve had a great day too

SF – hope oyu are keeping well, nice to see you around, can’t believe Issac is over 6months already


----------



## MistyW

Just a flying visit from me as just back from London and off to Liverpool tomorrow (without DH so no chance of a BFP for me now)   
Malbec - Congratulations!!!! The most wonderful news     

J9 -      It still could be too early to test if you only had the cramps a week ago      I'm still thinking that your BFP is just around the corner     

Love to all xxx


----------



## malbec

Thanks all you lovely ladies for the kind words!!!!

*CU* -  on hearing you're having a girl 

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Clare R

Hi all, 

I'm lurking but not posting much. 

Congrats to TK and Malbec on BFP's. Really pleased for you both   

Misty - sorry to hear about mc but I've every confidence we'll be celebrating for you soon.

J9 & Tama, my fellow still hopers - hope you're both well. 

Hi everyone else. I do keep an eye on you all but things are bad for me so dont want to keep coming on and moaning and dragging thread down. Had follow up yest which was a disaster. On the up-side, booked to go skiing for a week in Feb and try and take mind off things.

Speak to you all soon 
Clare x


----------



## Tama

Clare, so lovely to 'see' you    Sorry things are not good sweetie    Wish there was something I could say to help. How come the FU wasn't good? Always here if you need anything    xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## guider

Clare – sorry to hear you are having a rough time, at least your skiing holiday will be here soon as we’re already in February 

Tama – are you still planned to start Tx in feb?


----------



## Tama

Hi Guider, yep starting in Feb    Just praying it is 3rd time lucky - not sure I can cope with another negative! How are things with you hun? xx


----------



## malbec

*Clare *- don't feel you can't come on hear and post when you're feeling down. Obviously you don't have to share if you don't want to but you can always ignore any lame advice we give you! I want to hear why your follow-up meeting was a disaster too - even if I can't help would at least offer support 

Skiing sounds fun - although I think I would prefer the apres-ski to any physical activity!

xxx


----------



## JamesBrown

Hi girls   

Dear Aunt Flo.  It has now been 43 days since I last saw you. I miss you terribly, please do visit me soon!
 .  Argh, have come to the conclusion that those pains the other week must have been super bad ovulation pains.  Still testing negative.  Wish she would come get me soon so I can start on a fresh cycle which I am desparate to get under control using diet and exercise.

Clare - Have PM'd you with some helpful advice hopefully.   

Malbec, our pregnant lady. Hope you are well.   

Jenny - Sorry to hear Ben had been ill.  Hope you are doing well.   

SF! I'm so sorry I haven't been in touch lately.  Glad all is getting better.   

Tama -    your next cycle is the one!

Misty - Hope you get the chance to try and make a baby this month.   

Hey TK, our other pregnant lady.  Hope you are doing well also.   

Hi Guider and all the lurkers   .

I've got a stinking cold and am fed up with my job again.   
Blood tests are Thursday morning.  Am having immune 1 tests, including blood clotting etc and am also having the glucose tolerance tests.   

Love J9
x


----------



## guider

Tama – things are going fine with us
 it is 3rd time lucky for you, are you on the same protocol as last time or are you trying anything different?

Malbec – you’ll have to just dream about the skiing, remember take things easy and no dangerous activities now you’re  and i’m not sure that skiing counts as relaxing or safe 

J9 – hope  turns up soon for you, it’s ridiculous how we spend half our life hoping she’ll show and the other half wishing she wouldn’t 
Sorry to hear you’re not feeling well and your job is getting you down.
Hope your blood tests go well, i assume you’ll be at the hospital a while for them if you’re having a GTT

AFM
Thought last week that might have to stop doing Guides (well mum would be happy!) as my leader said she was finishing at Easter and now I have Sam i can’t do it without backup,  so spent the week thinking it would be over soon.
Went to Twinkle toes with Sam and met a new member who has moved into the area and doesn’t know anyone and would like to get out a bit, so thinking quick invited her along, she came to the meeting tonight and plans to come again next week!


----------



## JamesBrown

Guider - I'm having the tests done at my GP's.  They've said I'll be there for 2 hours so I've booked the day off.   
Glad you have met someone who may end up helping you with Guides.


----------



## DK

Hi ladies!

Sorry i been absent for a month, i had so much bad stuff going on in my life i didnt want to come on here and distrupt you all and bring the happiness down,still going through it, been in and out hospital etc, still going through it 

I just wanted to say i thining of u all and miss u all

Congrats to Tk and malbec on there  and hope everything is going well and strong xx

Hope all the other pregnant ladies doing well xx

Misty my old friend i have pmd u hun  thank you for what u said  xx

J9, Sf, jenny, malbec, guider,tama, tk, misty, cu, vicki, ltgl, pod, and anyone else i forgot 

Miss u all, Hope everyone keeping well

Message me anytime,

Take care
Katie x x


----------



## guider

J9 – enjoy your day at the doctors!

DK – hope you are ok, sorry to hear you have been having a rough time in and out of hospital, anytime you want to chat you know where we are  ^ hugme^ ^ hugme^

AFM
Nothing exciting here, 
DH made it home last night which i wasn’t expecting, although bit of a waste of time as i was driving down the road on the way to guides as he was coming along it to get home. Got back from guides, he  got sam changed, i fed him and put him to bed, the DH left at 6am this morning, so hardly worth him coming home as he was sat here alone while we were out last night!
Sounds like he has a change of job on the cards, i’m just hoping there will be a big payrise then maybe i won’t have to go back to work, unfortunately i get the impression that the money will be much the same, but has been advised by someone higher up in the company it will be a beneficial move in the long run
Must go someone is getting whiny, and i need to get ready to go out!


----------



## Tama

J9, good luck with the tests sweetie    Hope they shed some light on things for you    Hope af doesn't mess you about for too much longer    xx

Guider, glad all is going well with you. Will keep my fingers crossed that your dh gets a new job with some more money    I will be doing the protocol as last time but will be having all the immune treatment too, just praying this is the answer for us    xx

DK, sorry you are having a hard time at the moment    xx

Clare, hope you are okay sweetie     xx

Malbec, hope you are feeling okay. Do you have a date for the first scan?    xx

Misty, hope you are okay hunni xx

TK, hope all is going well for you xx

SF, how are things with you? Hope you are well xx

Jenny, hope you are okay hun and getting on okay xx

CU, hope all is well with you xx

Vicki, hope all is well with you and Hannah xx

LTGL, hope you are okay hun xx


----------



## guider

tama  the immune treatment helps


----------



## JamesBrown

Morning

RANT ALERT.  I'm so                       
Had 3 appointments booked 9.10, 10.10 and 11.10 for this GTT test.  Got to the docs on time but parking was awful and I got sandwiched between 3 cars awaiting a space so it made me 7 minutes late.  Receptionist told me off for being late, we had an argument about parking and she told me I'd missed my slot so they would not be doing a GTT test and that I'd have to wait until 10.10 just to have the other tests.  I don't know what happened to me, a red mist came over me and I ended up raging!  Then I sat down in a very full waiting room and bawled my eyes out.  I think it all just hit my, how fed up I am of the whole thing. Didn't help that there was someone with a newborn there.
Then they called me in and I ended up raging at the nurse.   
She told me I wasn't having the GTT test and that my doc had only requested a fasting glucose test and if that came back as OK I wouldn't be having a GTT test.  Thing is, I'm sure I had one of those before and came back as normal.
Had the other tests and have to call back in a week.

I'm pretty sure I must have super bad PMT to have gone off on one like that.  Last night I had a really bad dream that I died suddenly and was floating around in the afterlife.  I had to go and say my goodbyes to each of my close family and woke up so emotional it was awful.  Just got back and bawled my eyes out again.  Trying to calm down.

Just so fed up of all this awaiting tests, reasons and of course that BFP.

Rant over.


----------



## trixxi

Hi J9 ........ just wanted to send you some big          ........... Xxx


----------



## guider

J9 -    sometimes that redmist fets us all, and particularly around doctors receptionists, in my job I came into contact with a lot of them, and although occasionally there is a nice considerate one out there most of them think they are god and try to rule our lives for us.
The dream must have been scary, hope you don’t have anymore like that.
Sometimes all you need is a really good cry, hope that it made you feel a bit better, remember we are here whenever you feel you need a rant


----------



## Tama

Oh J9 sweetie    I think sometimes it all does become too much and there are just people that get the brunt of that. It always seems to happen all at once. I hope that now you've had a good cry and a rage that you will feel a little better - I always do! Waiting for tests, tx etc is a total nightmare and waiting for the BFP even more so, wish there was something lovely I could say to help    Always here for you hun    The dream must have been very scary for you, hope you are okay now    Take it easy hun xxxx

Hello Guider    xx


----------



## JamesBrown

Thanks for your lovely messages ladies   

The dream, well nightmare I had last night was one of the worst I've ever had.  It was all so so real and upsetting   .

I think I'm going to have to circle today as a bad day on my calendar.  Went out with DH after posting as I wanted to go out for a nice lunch and a glass of wine as a treat.  I went into a shop, came out and DH had scoffed something to eat and didn't want to go anywhere.  Needlesstosay, I started raging again, totally lost my rag and came home at 2pm all hungry and angry.  Been reading crappy mags upstairs in a right strop!  I'm out of control today   .

x


----------



## Tama

J9 sometimes you need to be a little crazy and out of control    Naughty dh    Yes, the nightmare sounds very nasty    xx


----------



## JamesBrown

What is it with men and pork pies? Why can't they step away from them and enjoy a salad instead.


----------



## Tama

My dh is the same, he doesn't think fruit and veg are food    He loves pork pies


----------



## trixxi

men indeed ....    ..... they sure know how to muck up just when they shouldnt      J9 i have been out of control since sunday!    just roll with hun ... a bath, glasss of wine and a book is my prescription for you


----------



## Tama

Hello Trixxi my lovely, come on tell us what crazy things you have been doing?.........


----------



## JamesBrown

Hi Trixxi.  I'm not sure if I could face any wine now.  My cold it one of those annoying head ones.  Perhaps this weekend I'll have a G+T or 2   .  What are you raging about   .

Tama - just had a quick read of your diary.  Really looks like you are totally geared up for this one.        

x


----------



## Tama

I'm taking so many things sometimes I feel like a rattle    Not much more I can do tbh - which is scary! Mmmmm I'd love a G&T. No drinks for me however, boo


----------



## trixxi

ha ha tama ..... thing is i have been a right grumpy cow!!  af arrived after 46 days and i have been an emotional wreck... had a few cross words with my dad and brother ... my mum n dads elderly neighbour has had bogus work men in her house .. i had a funny feeling when i left on sunday when i saw a man going in ... and phoned them to go check it out.. they didnt.... the man made her write a cheque for £1200 .... so i fell out with them for not doing as they were told ....

my mum thought i was behaving a bit oddly so came round yesterday to check on me .... after a bit of a rant to her she said i had told her the exact same stuff on sunday and then ended up bawling my eyes out!  i didnt even realise i was a woman on the edge   

j9 we posted at the same time ..... oh well think i will have a drink for you both later


----------



## Tama

Trixxi have two for me    Don't blame you for being unsure about the workmen    Poor lady having to hand over all that money - can she stop the cheque? xx


----------



## trixxi

Yes she cancelled it as soon as he left ....  so you all set for your next round??  when do you start??

J9....... had my hopes up that we were pg this time, i havent had that long a cycle since before i was on clomid ...  and am really annoyed with myself for getting excited .... hubby is losing money at work now because of restructuring and our dog has had an accident and needs alot of money spent on him to get him back to fitness.. my wee business has taken a huge nose dive and i am not making enough money to take a wage .... and so it goes on ....   

anyways .. i have been taking a break from ff but cant quite stay away and when i saw your message earlier i just wanted you to know i am here for you ....  enough about me!


----------



## JamesBrown

Grrrrr those nasty bogus work men.  Glad you had your suspicions and all was OK in the end.
46 day cycle.  Gah, they are awful.  I'm on day 46 tomorrow.   
Sorry to hear about your cash situation and business problems.  Hope your little doggie is OK too.   
Everything seems to all come in one go doesn't it!  I'm not surprised you were on the edge but have now stepped off it and are a woman on the war path!


----------



## Tama

Trixxi sorry things are rough for you at the moment sweetie    I hope things improve soon    xx

J9 I hope the pee stick turns positive or as a last resort af turns up and stops messing you about    xx

Think long cycles are in the air my af when AWOL last cycle and I had a 41 day cycle


----------



## malbec

Hey ladies,

*J9 *- totally understandable why you got so upset, I think sometimes we don't realise how much stress this IF lark is having on us so when other people don't give us a bit of a break it just feels the whole world is against us. Mean nasty doctor's receptionist and nurse! Did you ask them to explain why they thought it was no point getting this GTT test thingy done if the other one comes back clear?

AFM I have a 6 week scan booked in at the unit on Sat 12 Feb. I hope we can see a heartbeat!

xxx


----------



## JamesBrown

Hi Malbec.  Ooh, how exciting!   
You've hit the nail on the head.  We just need someone to be understanding and give us a break.  I don't get the GTT thing either.  To me it isn't about what your fasting glucose level is, it is how you react to getting all the sugar levels high and how your body deals with that.  I did argue it and they told me to take it up with my GP.  

Friday tomorrow! I'm going to go to work, then the gym, home, shower, eat smoked salmon and then chill with the heating on full blast.   

Night all
x


----------



## malbec

Smoked salmon eh? Yum yum, v posh! xxx


----------



## JamesBrown

Sounds posh but we got it from Sainsbury's reduced from £4.99 to 99p!   
I'm a true Yorkshire lass.  Always on the look out for a bargain.


----------



## JW3

J9         hope things are going better now    .    to the doctors for messing you about with the tests   


Sorry not been on much.  Ben is better now but its taking me a bit to catch up again.


----------



## serenfach

Hi everyone  Just time for a real quickie..

*J9*, your dream is a positive one [even though it feels completely the opposite] I have bad dreams all the time and I used to be forever reading up on what they might mean. From what I remember, your dream represents you subconciously putting certain things from your past firmly behind you 

*Trixxi*.. hope things get better for you sweetie Xx

*Tama*.. hope your next cycle is THE one!  Thanks for asking after me.. I'm ok, very tired and a little stressed but ok 

Gotta run.. hopefully back later. DH is off to the Wales/England match so if bubs goes down early I'll come by Xx


----------



## JamesBrown

Evening all

Lovely SF - Hello!  Perhaps what I was putting behind me was my brother and his GF's relationship and us all looking to move on as a closer family?  Hmmmmmmmmm.  Hope you are doing OK hun and that the pnd is finally behind you.   

Jenny - Hey there.  Glad Ben is better.   

Home alone all snug as a bug tonight with the wind howling outside. Got AF pains.    she arrives soon!

Hope you all have a lovely weekend.


----------



## Tama

Hello J9, hope you have a nice evening hun   I'm waiting for dh so we can get a take-a-way! It's so windy with is that all the bins have blown over!! Hope af doesn't mess you about too much hun. Have a nice weekend   xx

SF, thanks hun. I'm praying like a loon that it is the one for me too   Hope the stress doesn't last to long hun   xx


----------



## guider

Hi Tama - how are things going with you? Not long until you start now 

J9 -  sometimes they just don't think do they, hope you are having a better day, tell DH to take you out for a nice meal or i'll come round and sort him out 

Trixxi - misread your post, but it did sound good, i was missing out the glass and imagined lying in a bath of wine! 

Malbec - you must be so excited about your scan, won't be long now

Jenny - glad to hear Ben is better

SF - how did the match go? Was DH in a good mood when he got home?

Sorry to hear lots of you are having a tough time for various reasons, hope that things start to look up soon
AFM we've had a busy day
Visited a nursery today (i don't want to go back to work and have to leave Sam  )
Shopping
And our first swim 
Tomorrow we are going to inlaws, FIL is waiting for an operation to have his bladder removed, he likes to moan at the best of times, but really not looking to tomorrow now he has something to moan about!

Latest update

[csv]
Name ,Treatment ,OTD , Outcome , EDD , Other 
Bella 64,,June, natural  , 20th March 2011
Bellini, , , Adam Richard James, 25th November 2010,








Clare, IVF, ,  
Clomid User, IVF, ,  , ,12th July , 
Guider, ICSI, , Samuel James , 18th October 2010,







, 

J9, , 
LTGL, , , Harriet Lola, 19th August 2010, 
Malbec, ICSI #2, 29th January,  , , 6 week scan 12th February
Misty, 
Serenfach, ICSI, , Issac David, 24th July 2010 ,








,  
Tama, IVF February 2011,

Topkat, clomid, ,  , 7th February booking in appointment

Vicky, ICSI, , Hannah, 30th December 2010, 

[/csv]


----------



## JamesBrown

Wow Guider, you are so super busy!  How lovely - the first swim!  Hope the day with the in-laws isn't too bad.   
It is our 3rd wedding anniversary on Wednesday and we are going to have lunch at the place where we got married.  DH can make it up to me then.   

Day 47 and still no AF.  Starting to think now that I might have a cyst or something, stopping it from coming.   

x


----------



## guider

J9 - hope  turns up soon for you 
the day with the inlaws was interesting, might as well have been at home on my own with Sam most of the day as it was only me playing with him most of the time, when they did have him they kept asking what was wrong with him, well i didn't like to say that it's just that he's not to keen on being expected to still competely still all the time  if he wriggled FIL complained that he didn't know what Sam wanted to do!


----------



## clomid user

guildier..thats really bad of mil and fil     i think they are rude people  
i wouldnt let it get to you tho,jus next time dont bother letting lm sit with them..id of gone mad..hope your al ok anyway.xxx

j9..im not happy with your af      makes you laugh when you dont want iit it comes and when you do it doesnt..id go and have acupunture they will sort the bleed out in 2 seshions.xxx


----------



## JW3

J9     sorry to hear about AF not behaving    maybe it is part of the PCOS and your hormones are just off right now?  when I had a cyst I still got AF


----------



## guider

CU – the trouble with inlaws is that FIL has been old as long as i have known him and likes to have something to moan about, he is always iller than anyone else etc!
Unfortunately now he has something to moan about as he is waiting to have his bladder removed, MIL has always had to run around after him, many years ago when she came out of hospital herself after a brain haemorrhage he made her one cup of tea then sat down and expected life to be back to normal with her doing everything!

Jenny – hope you and Ben are both well

AFM we have been to the weaning group this morning, what a waste of time, the health visitor couldn’t do anything other than read from her cards and i could answer more of people questions than she could!
Off now to the dentist, hope Sam is ok in his car seat during it


----------



## JW3

Guider - we are all good here now thanks, just been to swimming lesson and now Ben will sleep for ages    sorry to hear this morning was a waste of time, but you sound well-prepared for starting weaning


----------



## guider

jenny - when did Ben start having swimming lessons? i have heard of some around here, but they sound really expensive


----------



## serenfach

It's gone so quiet in here  Hope everyone is doing ok Xx

*J9*.. any sign of the ole witch yet? Hope so babe 

*Jenny*.. I'm quite a paranoid mother and Isaac is a lil monkey, never keeps still! How did you go about his 1st lesson? Obviously he had arm bands etc but what was he like his 1st time in the water? I'm frightened Isaac would have a mouth full of water from the off and never want to go back in 

*Guider*.. No DH was NOT in a good mood when he got in. The menfolk of Wales take their rugby VERY seriously.. especially when playing their 'old enemy' lol - plus the fact he had a broken nose [he and his brother, fighting.. same old story.. except this time DH took the first swing.. long story surrounding his brother's son]  << this was pretty much the face I pulled at 3.40am when he rolled through the door covered in blood, quickly followed by this face >>  and then lots of this >>  and when the baby woke.. some of this >> 

Oh, just saw the time, gotta run. Maybe back later if I can. Hope you're all ok


----------



## JamesBrown

Hi ladies

SF - Blimey!  What is your DH like!  Bet you were so so   .  Hope his nose recovers.   

Tama - Hope the D'Ring is going OK.  I am                so much that this cycle brings you your very much deserved BFP.   

Well, yesterday I called for my blood test results.  The lady on reception said they were all normal.  I said I'd go in and get them to which she argued with saying I didn't need to see them.  Popped in tonight and insisted I got a print out and I'm glad I did!  
On the blood clotting bit it said I had was over the range on something called fibrinogen and I was also over range on total protein or something.  The one which I've been researching is the fibrinogen one, very interestingly it is associated with miscarriages.  I believe that taking aspirin will help on that one.  Going to post all results to my consultant to discuss at my next appointment.  I'm real glad I went in to get them now.   

Also, day 52 now and no AF.  Last night I (TMI) had a load of ewcm and my OPK's are almost positive so looks like my ovaries remained shut down for a further cycle after the FET and are only just getting going now.  Glad I've got that one figured out now!

Back on during the weekend ladies.  I'm super tired tonight.

x


----------



## MistyW

J9 - EWCM?! Never mind being tired, J9!!! Go get thumping on DH      xxx


----------



## JW3

Guider - luckily I managed to get on the council swimming lessons that are about £4.50 each (I had to queue for a long time in the snow to get on them)  You can start lessons at 12 weeks but I took him swimming just before he was 6 weeks.

SF - Ben loves the swimming.  The first time we went he just spent a long time looking around the pool to see where he was but since then he really likes it.  I have to get in with him and then he wears swim nappy sometimes with a body warmer but to be honest is better without the warmer if the pool is warm, was a bit of a waste of money.  I am sure he drinks loads of water and he loves licking the toys.  The worst part is trying to get us both changed in the cubicle if I am on my own.


----------



## guider

SF – sorry to hear DH is causing you bother, more trouble than they’re worth sometimes, although i know i wouldn’t be without mine.
As for armbands, we bought some before we took Sam swimming last weekend, unfortunately they said from birth, we decided that this was obviously if you were only intending on using one of them and putting it around his middle 

J9 – don’t you just love doctors receptionists  they think they know best don’t they, just as well we have all had to learn not to take anything at face value and get the actual facts and figures of them, hope your consultant comes up with some positive comments following the results 

Misty – hope everything is ok with you and you are looking after yourself 

Jenny – we have found one pool that has family changing with pull down changing tables in the cubicles, unfortunately this isn’t the place he would have lessons!
The place we went to had fish with spouts of water coming out their mouths, he couldn’t work out why he couldn’t grab hold of it 

AFM
Think Sam has a bit of a cold, just a bit unsettled etc, and unfortunately when DH came home and tried to play (or even hold) him he kept trying to get back to me, this was no problem to me, i just felt sorry for DH, he gets to spend so little time with him then he starts to get into the wanting mummy stage so he gets to be with him even less


----------



## JamesBrown

Evening all

Ahhh, to feel womanly again.  It has been a while.  Mission accomplished Misty   .  Something is def going on as my boobs have sprung into action iykwim.   

Guilder - Yes - blooming receptionists   .  I've made a note of the one which has been getting to me recently.  Her cards are marked   .  Sent the test results and a letter to the consultant I am seeing in March.  My old consultant retired in December so hoping new one is a good one.   
Sorry to hear Sam is poorly.  Hope once he gets better, he wants some quality daddy time.   

Jenny - Thanks for your PM lovely.  Will reply tomorrow.   
Glad Ben is enjoying swimming.  I can't wait to experience all those things one day.    Sounds lovely.   
Misty - So how you getting on?  Did you manage any baby making time this month?  Hope so.   

TK - How you getting on with your pregnancy?  Hope you are blooming.  You had a scan yet?   

Malbec - Ditto!  How you getting on?   

CU - Can't believe how the time has flown for you.  Hope you are well.   

SF - Have you calmed down yet?  Hope DH is spoiling you this weekend.   
Must give my self a kick up the ass and PM you.  So sorry.   

Trixxi - How you doing lovely?  Hope things are getting better for you?

DK >          

Any other news from any lurkers?

x


----------



## Tama

Hiya J9, you okay sweetie? Hope you have a good weekend xx

Hello to everyone x


----------



## malbec

Hello ladies,

6 week scan went well today - both blastos have implanted to we're expecting twins! We are over the moon and I had tears in my eyes!! Will leave the worrying until later, am in a little happy bubble at the moment. 

Early days of course and lots of risks but hoping we will be OK.

We have another scan at the clinic in a fortnight which I'm pleased about as thought we'd just have to wait until usual 12 week scan at the hospital after today.

*J9* - glad your cycle seems to have got going again and you made the most of it 

Hello to *Guider, Tama, SF, Jenny, Misty, CU* and anyone I have missed.

xxx


----------



## serenfach

*Malbec*, that's fantastic news     Congrats!

*Jenny*.. lol @ Ben drinking the water. Isaac probably would too. Not had chance to go yet, we think he has Chicken Pox now   Hopefully soon though.

*Guider*.. Can you just buy one armband? lol Tut.. all these babies swimming and I hadn't even thought about it till very recently. Oh and DH has been given a smacked bottom lol. He never gets into fights, he's so laid back.. but it was a personal thing with his bro so I wasn't really all that surprised to be honest.

*J9*.. get busy in that bedroom, woman! You never know.. your last tx may have messed your hormones about but it _could be a good thing at this point_!  No worries on the PM.. I'll just go on feeling abandoned..  Worry not for I am a tough ole bird.. I don't mind being compppppletely forgotten about..  

Well the atmosphere in here is quite chipper  Goodo! Hopefully back soon Xx *Hi Misty.. TK.. Tama.. CU.. DK.. Bellini.. Bella.. Vicky.. Trixxi.. Daisy.. and everyone else Xx*


----------



## JamesBrown

OMG Malbec     What a lovely turnaround!  You must be estatic!  Congratulations!   

SF - I could never ever forget about you.   
I'm such a lame PM'er. Hope lil Isaac is OK and not too scratchy.   

Tama - I'm good thanks.  Been at the pub with DH this afternoon which is something we never do during the day   .  Hope the DR'ing is going OK.  Stay strong!

Ooh, whilst I remember, Daisy, if you are still lurking.  It would be lovely to hear from you.  Surely you must be due to or have already given birth?

x


----------



## malbec

Thanks J9. today was a lovely day for going to the pub - nice and sunny! i've been at home all day, guess i need to save the pennies now so probably a good thing. going out for lunch tomorrow so hope it's nice again


----------



## guider

J9 – Sam isn’t doing too bad, unfortunately DH decided to spend the afternoon outside in the garage  so Sam is finally sat with DH watching the night garden
Glad to hear you are feeling more womanly

Tama – how are things with you? Have you started IVF yet?

Malbec – wow twins, you must be over the moon, so how long will it be before you come back down to earth and realise what you might be letting yourself in for, great to hear you get another scan in 2 weeks, i remember how long a wait it was from the 6week to the 12 week, do you think you’ll get extra as it’s twins? 

SF – no they don’t sell them individually, maybe i should start a business, i could sell single armbands, odd socks etc  hope Issac is ok, don’t know whether to say hope it isn’t chicken pox or not, cause at least if it is, you will get it out the way if you know what i mean (well hopefully as i managed to get it twice!)


----------



## JW3

Malbec - what fabulous news         I hope you get to see a twin consultant very soon      let us know how your next scan goes


----------



## MistyW

Malbec - Congratulations on the twins, what fantastic news x
TK - How are you getting along?  Have you booked in for your first scan yet?
Love to all xxx


----------



## guider

hope everyone is keeping ok, it seems to have gone very quiet on here again, so hope you're all alright out there.
we've had a busy week, went swimming yesterday (first time on our own) fine until Sam screamed down the changing room, but next thing you know he had zonked out on the changing table!

tomorrow we have a family party to go to, DH parents aren't going, FIL never wanted to go so then used hospital appointments as an excuse, but things have been postponed so not really a good excuse now. They're not people i would hang around with out of choice, but they are FIL family not mine and I feel that I should make the effort.
DH has been cooking to take some sweet things along to party with us, so diet will be out the window next week as I'm sure we will have some left here to eat.

hope you all have a great weekend


----------



## JamesBrown

Hi girls

Just wanted to apologise to anyone who has PM'd me lately and I haven't responded.   
I'm in a really odd place at the moment.  I've always had a bit of melancholy about me but seem to have plunged into what I think could be depression.  If I wasn't married, right now, I'd just go to the airport and get on any plane.
Think I'm going to see how I go in the next week or so and see my GP.  Everything has just got to me - the IF, the job situation, DH having no job and sitting about all day, my friends - everything really.  Oh and it is now cd 61 and still no AF   .


----------



## Tama

J9 sweetie    So sorry you are feeling low    Hope things get better for you soon xxx


----------



## malbec

Oh J9 so sorry you're feeling so low. what is the job situation (i can't recall so apologies if i should know!) and what's happenening with friends? Lack of support/understanding? Good idea to give yourself a couple of weeks then see the doctor. have you had any counselling for the IF? Do you have any plans this weekend? look after yourself. So rubbish that no  AF yet at day 61, irregular cycles are so stressful as makes it so much harder for attempting ttc naturally. xxx


----------



## JW3

J9       so sorry to hear you are feeling down     do you fancy meeting up again soon?  Think I could probably do with another night out as well     will text you


----------



## JamesBrown

Hi

Malbec - I did go to infertility counselling but at the time, I was kind of OK about it all and all we talked about was my job.  I am thinking of going back there.  Regarding my job, quite simply, I hate it.  The place just makes me feel so miserable and teary.  There is a lot of inequality and my boss is a bit of a cowboy, always lying to us, never sharing anything with us and really hardly speaks to us so I have no idea what I'm supposed to actually be doing half the time.  I am very actively looking for a new job.  The friend thing is really just about one particular one.  She hasn't asked me about tx for ages.  Also another friend emailed me saying that I should probably give up on it all which peed me off a bit.  We went to our friends last night for her birthday cocktail night and all 4 of us drank far far far too much.  Been feeling sorry for myself all day.  Such a stupid thing to do.  No other plans this weekend.
Hope your pregnancy is going smoothly.   

Tama - Thanks hun.  Hoping the IVF is all going to plan.


----------



## JamesBrown

Jenny, our posts crossed.  Would really like to meet up again - perhaps when I'm a bit more chipper.


----------



## Tama

J9   I have a 'friend' that said had I thought about giving up too   Wanted to scream at her but didn't - silly cow! HOpe you soon feel a little better. I've been very low and spent yesterday in tears - think maybe the dr'ing drugs have something to do with it! I really hope a nice new job turns up for you soon    xx

Hi Jenny hope all is well with you xx

Guider things are going okay, still dr'ing as no sign of af! Hope all is well with you xx

Hello to all the other ladies xx


----------



## JamesBrown

Tama          
D/R'ing sucks!  Hang on in there pip.  Nobody wants to hear those word "perhaps you should give it all up".  Despite peoples best intentions (and I know my friends were), it just cuts like a knife.
Well, hangover is almost gone now so perhaps today I might even venture outdoors, just to my friends to pick up my coat and everything else I left there the other night!

Have a lovely lazy Sunday girls.  Wrap up warm. Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.

x


----------



## Tama

Hope you have a good day hun    xx


----------



## guider

J9 -  i know there is little anyone can say at the moment, just remember we are here to help and support you in anyway we can 

Tama – how are things going with you? Sounds like you have been like me, long DRing before  shows up

Malbec – hope you are keeping ok, are you excited about your scan this week?

Jenny – a night out sounds wonderful, wouldn’t it be wonderful if we could all close our eyes and magically be close enough to get together (did the meet up before Christmas ever go ahead, i don’t remember hearing much about it) but then i suppose before i start working on the magic to get us all together i am going to have to get DH trained to feed Sam, he just doesn’t seem to have the knack or (.)(.) 

AFM
We were away this weekend at DH cousins 60th birthday, when we met them before Christmas with DH parents and got talking inlaws were most surprised to hear that her son was through IVF, it’s such ashame that so many people feel they can’t talk about it at all, i understand why, and don’t mean to upset anyone who doesn’t talk about it as what i have said doesn’t sound like quiet what i think i am trying to say if you know what i mean. I think what i am trying to say is that i get the feeling she hasn’t had anyone to talk to about what she was going through at the time or since, all the miscarriages etc, she had to deal with it on her own as she didn’t know about wonderful places like this (or maybe they didn’t really exist then)
So didn’t see much of Sam as this is the 2nd time we have seen her in probably about 10years so she was making the most of the cuddles

Must go, dinner has just bee delivered!


----------



## malbec

Hello lovely ladies!

*J9 *- glad you are actively looking for a new job. What industry/role so you work in? With regards to your friends - some people are just ignorant and others are incredibly selfish. Some friends stay with you throughout your life and are always there for you, others come and go or are useful for particular stages in your life or particular activities (e.g. the night out friend, the spa friend etc!) what a bl##dy stupid thing to say about giving up when you have 7 beautiful blasts on ice! I know everyone is different and who knows how I would feel if I went through lots of failed tx but I think we would have continued as long as finances and age allowed. There's a lot of years to enjoy after the baby making years that I would have had to come to terms with it if it never happens and at least I'd have never regretted 'not doing everything I could'.

Drinking far too much is sometimes the best thing! Makes you feel young and fabulous for a short time (and the next day you realise you're not so young anymore and your body forces you not to do it again for a long while!!) don't beat yourself up about it!

*Tama* - I was balling my eyes out this weekend at a programme I discovered on 'Home' channel called 'Extreme Home Makeovers USA' - it puts '60 minute makeover' to shame! They go to a family who have done amazing things (like one couple who had fostered loads of kids and their house had been destroyed by Hurricane Ike in Texas - there was 15 of them living in a trailor in their garden and some of the young babies had special needs and another family who had 4 children and then took in her sister's 7 kids when she was deemed to be an unfit mother - to avoid them going into care) and they demolish the old house that is not fit for purpose and build them a massive new house in a WEEK! They built like massive kitchens and dining rooms, lovely bedrooms and nice outside areas - it's just amazing and the families are so grateful and overwhelmed. Anyway - that's my tip for releasing all that emotion!!! 

*Guider *- yes can't wait for it to get to Saturday. Hope everything is still OK.

xxx


----------



## JamesBrown

Hi

Trixxi - Thank you so much for your lovely message. You are a gem. 

Malbec - Wow that programme sounds amazing. They don't do things be halves do they? My tip for releasing emotion is one born every minute. I avoided it for ages and watched the last 2. Every time, at the end I have a right lump in my throat purely because giving birth must be the most moving experience in the world. It is on in a bit - yay!

I work in IT which, despite being the backbone of the company, is often the department the most neglected in terms of appraisal and pay rises. They just see us as spending money all the time, which we do do.

Completely agree with you on the friend thing. The ones I have only known for a few years ask lots about, the one I've known the longest - since I was 18 never asks or takes interest. I'm pretty sure that she thinks I should give up on it as she does not have any desire for children. The one who made the 'give it up' comment lives on the other side of the world so I've not seen her since our wedding. I'm very fond of her and I'm sure if she was here she would realise. I think she just said what she did as she is not so close to the situation and only had my best interests at heart. She knows via email how upsetting I'm finding it all.
Regarding the drinking, I think we all felt it on Saturday. All very hungover and ill. Definitely won't be doing that again in a hurry.  
Still feeling at a low ebb today, almost in tears again at work. Lots of stress and misery in our team. Me thinks some camping weekends away with DH might help out abit.
Anyhow, *Malbec*, how are you feeling? Hope all is going great! Excited about your scan! 

Jenny - Would love to meet up again, thank you for your messages  . Will be in touch. 

SF - Just wondered if you are still lurking? Hope you are OK misses. I do think of you a great deal.             

Guider - Hope the party was fun. It is amazing when you find out about people you know also going through tx. It isn't as easy as people think. I know quite a few people who confess to having troubles. The ones which get me are the ones who say they know what I am going through as it took them 9 months of something.  
Hope Sam is coming on strength to strength.

Tama - Thinking of you hun. Hope AF turned up bang on time. Just ride those D/R'ing blues.  

Any other lurkers? Would be great to see how you are all doing.


----------



## serenfach

*J9*.. babe there is unfortunately little I can say to help  From my own experience I've found that depression - _or feelings of_ - can come in phases. Some hang about for a day or two.. some linger for what feels like forever  and all we can do is ride it. Thing to remember is that it WILL pass, even if you don't think it will right now. I tell you one thing.. your af going astray is NOT helping [am I stating the obvious?] as mine too has done a runner and oh wowee do I have some serious pms going on. Had myself a few 'dark cloud days' too last couple of weeks.. not had any for weeks, but I know it's because of my af or lack thereof. My hormones are absolutely raging - I'm either on the verge of tears, _in_ tears, feeling very lonely or feeling the need to throttle someone  The workman outside my house almost had an ear bashing this morning.. poor sod hadn't really done anything wrong, either. You just wait and see.. once that mischeivous af of yours has come and gone you'll be feeling a lot brighter and stronger  

Better post this before my poxy laptop decides to be an ar$e and shut down again..


----------



## serenfach

If no one minds I have a quick Q with re to my [lack of] af. I know many of us have undergone physical investigations for tx reasons and all manner of tests so I'm kinda hoping one of you may have experienced the same and know why.. it's a bit tmi, sorry >>

Has anyone here at any point suffered a huge increase in cm for no known reason?? I've done some research and so I know I'm showing no signs of infection.. I don't have thrush.. I've not changed my diet.. I'm not sleeping [still not.. nothing changed there] and I'm not pregnant [unless I've tested too early but I'm 99% sure I'm not - tested twice a week apart] so I don't know why it's happening. I had my usual cramps last week, followed by a slight increase in cm [basically all the normal signs of af approaching] but nothing has happened. The af pain came again a couple of days ago twice as bad as previously but still no sign. And like I said above, I have seriously bad pms [I usually have a little but this is verging on the ridiculous.. I'm lucky if I can keep dry eyes for a whole 24hrs!?] and the cm is crazy.

Any help appreciated Xx


----------



## JamesBrown

Hi

SF!  There you are    
I'm afraid I've never gone through that I don't think.  I mean the last 2 months have been weird for me what with AF cramps every week or so, bad mood and a bit more cm I guess, I think it is just because my ovaries have gone mental.
How confusing.  Hope someone else can help.   
I know what you are saying re the depression.  I think it is just a dark cloud hanging over me.  I've worked out that if I haven't got my AF between Wednesday and Friday then I'll do a test and if negative I'll see if my hospital can help bring on AF with drugs.  I'm on day 63 now I think, lost count!
We must both be raging at the same time!  I could rip up a tissue right now! 

Can't believe lovely Isaac is 6 months already.  Bet he is even more gorgeous by the day.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## serenfach

_"I could rip up a tissue.."_ lol.. you're such a sweetie  I, on the other hand, am not  I could actually go outside _right now_ and kick a random stranger in the street! Or at least throw something at someone lol. I really feel for you on day 63!?      I'd be right off my rocker by now! Hope the doc can help Xx Yeah Isaac is beautiful, he is the only thing that calms me down to be honest. I'll have to post a pic soon to show you how much he's changed.. though he still has his father's VERY prominent dimple chin and eyebrows hehe.

Wish I had more time to 'speak' to everyone else.. hopefully soon. Hope you're all ok.. *Tama*, LOTS of luck for your tx babe..  *Malbec* and *TK*.. hope you're both feeling well..  *Misty*.. hope you're doing ok babe 

*Trixxi.. LGTL.. Jenny.. Vicky.. Dilly.. Guider.. CU.. DK..*  Apologies if I've forgotten anyone XX


----------



## MistyW

Seren & J9 - Hello there      Only time I've experienced AF pain without AF coming along is when I have been preggers.  I don't know about the extra CM though    I wish our bodies had a little dashboard on them that would tell us what was happening and take away all this guessing and anxiety    xxx
Love to all xxx


----------



## Tama

J9, wow! 63 days I think def test again and if not go see the docs must be a nightmare for you  I can totally understand the cloud hanging over you too  I have a dark cloud hanging over me too at the moment. I really hope that things brighten up for you both on the af front and on the job front   xx

Hello SF hope you are well sweetie  xx

Misty, how are you lovely? Hope you are okay xx

Hiya Malbec, good luck for saturday  xx

Guider, af turned up late on Sunday so now have to wait til Thursday for the next stage. Hope all is well with you xx

 Thought you'd like to know that the lovely *Daisy* gave birth to a healthy little boy yesterday morning. They have called him *Noah David*


----------



## serenfach

*Congrats to Daisy!!*         

*Misty*.. I think if we could answer_ just a couple_ of the mysteries our bodies produce we'd be very rich women indeed! This cm thing is crazy as I've managed to look at about 10 different websites/forums and still I'm none the wiser. It always comes back to being pregnant, but I'm not.. so..??  How are you doing anyway? You back on the ttc wagon?  Dunky doing ok with his reflux?? Hope so 

*J9*.. any sign babe?? I'm catching up with you sort of.. day 45 for me today  Was it you that asked about Isaac? His chicken pox spots are almost gone now and he really wasn't bothered with the scratching.. he had a little bit of a temp.. but mainly he was just grizzly and tearful bless him. We're back to the full teething again now. He's been this way since he was 8 weeks and STILL no toothypegs!?

*Tama*.. I'm keeping you in my thoughts and sending like a bazzillion  vibes your way!        

I really miss being here  I know I'm on the other side of ttc now and I have my awesome little miracle, but still I feel like no one [friends/family etc] understands how my mind works.. how the 6+ yrs off ttc 'reshaped' me. Does that make sense?? I do often think of you all, especially those of you still waiting. I know how hard it is and really all I can say is it's so worth all the waiting, the heartache and the stress.. you just have to keep going and keep the hope!! 

Gotta run now.. keep safe everyone. Back soon Xx


----------



## JamesBrown

Hi

Congratulations Daisy! Miss you.   

SF - Day 65 and still no AF.  Been very    and    the last few days so know she is coming now.  Glad Isaac is recovering.  Totally get what you mean about IF re-shaping you.  Indeed, it is a very traumatic, soul destroying, personal thing to deal with.  Did I say "rip up a tissue"?  What I meant to say was that I want to get a machine gun and shoot down every single mo fo who dares to disagree with me, tell me what to do or say something stupid.   
Massive   . Feeling pretty much the same as you at the mo.  Really struggling to get a grip.   

Hi Misty - How is ttc going?

Tama!  Things will get better.  Once those stims kick in and all those follies grow you'll be tip-top.   

Forgot to say - SF would lurve to see an up-to-date photo of Isaac.   

J9
x


----------



## serenfach

Quiet here lately, eh? Hope everyone is ok  

*J9*, I feel your pain. I'm slowly going insane so how you're coping is beyond me!? I don't think I'll make 60+ days without having spent at least one night in a cell!! [or a mental health institution]  I've done 2 tests and both negative so I accepted the result and moved on. We aren't ttc, but not exactly being _careful_ iykwim. We barely get chance to do anything anyway - I spend most of my nights on the couch and DH is in work 10,12,14 hrs a day every day. [ He actually worked 26.5 hrs last Wednesday/Thursday.. but don't get me started on that  ] I'm peeing more, had a few wierd headaches and earlier.. omg I am a s h a m e d of myself but I ate 5!! mini cream chocolate eclairs - I was like an animal lol  Sigh.. I dunno.. I've had a gutfull of my body being such a freakin mystery. I've NEVER had a 'regular cycle' but after Isaac was born I had 5x 28/29 day cycles!? Now it's all gone to $hit again  
If there was a crying competition I'd win hands down.. and PMS? Wowee.. I wouldn't like to be my husband right now. Or the workman outside my house.. or the woman in the local spa who completely ignored me as she served me yesterday, while she carried on chatting to her colleague!! Grr. I think Isaac and my dog/cats are the only ones who are safe from the tongue lashings I'm dishing out lol. What we need is a mountain in the middle of nowhere, where no one can hear us scream


----------



## serenfach

Oh.. a pic. I'll find one and come back. Bubs is in creche today and I'm sposed to be catchng up on sleep but guess what... I can't sleep!!??     I'm flippin knackered so why I can't get any shut eye is nuts??

Edit.. pics attached. Taken with different cameras.. he looks like he's been to Malta in the one! lol


----------



## Tama

Morning SF, sorry af is giving you hell at the moment   Hope she arrives so you can start to feel a little more 'normal' soon   Hope everything else is going well with Isaac   xx

J9, hope af either turns up for you or you have a lovely suprise   It is so unfair that not only do you have to go through IF and tx but your body plays games with you too   Life really isn't fair   Hope you are okay xx

BIG hello to all the other ladies. I'm having a rather low time of things at the moment what with tx, friends not telling me they are pg until they are 7 months etc The tears have stopped but I feel like I'm crying everyday on the inside   I just wish for once life would give the good people a break   Hey ho it's nearly Friday! xx


----------



## serenfach

*Tama*  I wish there was something I could say to help but babe all you can do is ride it out. You've come this far.. you're doing another tx.. you should be proud of your self, your strength and your resolve. Don't give up the hope no matter how hard it gets....... you really never know what's around the next corner!!    

ps - Hope you don't mind I've just posted 2 updated pics of Isaac. I'll remove them if you want.. honestly babe.. I'll understand. That goes for anyone else, too Xx


----------



## Tama

Thanks SF    I guess sometimes the fight just seems too much. My friend has really hurt me by keep her 2nd pg a secret from me.    Guess it's just bad timing. 

The pics of Isaac are lovely. Such a handsome little man    xx


----------



## serenfach

As it's been stated here many times, *Tama*.. some people just don't 'think' - or they think _too much_. I wouldn't have thought a friend would purposely hurt you by keeping said news a secret, babe  Maybe she just didn't have the courage to tell you [ let's be honest, the ladies here who ttc for so long and try so many tx are the ones who truly know what it is to have courage  ] There mere mortals have no idea! << Trying to inject a little humour there but I can't imagine you're smiling. You just concentrate om YOU right now and worry about everyone else and what they do [or don't do] later


----------



## Tama

Thanks hun   I imagined a balloon this morning, I blew it up using all the hurt, negative feelings and stress I feel about said friend, then I imagined I just let it float away.........did this about something that is happening with my sister too. I know I'm nuts but I kind of felt I need to let it out and let it go so I could move forward with my tx   ......


----------



## serenfach

Great idea, *Tama*!  Glad it works for you.. keep blowing them up and letting them go. Maybe you could do one at the end of every night or first thing in the morning?? I might try that.. only difference is, in my frame of [PMS fuelled] mind right now, I'd take great pleasure in sticking a pin in it! 

 Xx


----------



## Tama

If my balloons where real there would be a hell of a lot of them floating about in the air around me    I don't think it would matter if you popped it with a pin - it is still out and gone! xx


----------



## Shellebell

Tama I have a friend that is like that. Caught up in the moment to think about me. In the end I did a wicca thing   and wrote a letter to her, then went outside and burnt it, asking for whoever to send the message to her... it took a while but she is a little more understanding now (not perfect tho     ) and I think it's half wicca and hal that I could get it out of my system   Although your thing with the balloons is good.... take your anger out by jumping on it to pop it


----------



## guider

SF - the pics of Issac are lovely


----------



## Tama

Thanks Shelley    I'm taking it out on a salesman that sent us something to the school and it's wrong, having a huge barney with him on the phone - he is my balloon    xx


----------



## trixxi

Hello lovely ladies    

Tama ....    ... your balloon thing is a great idea!! think i might give it a go too .....  could we put someone in the balloon and send them off to outer space    .. best thing to do ... let it all out ..  

SF .... hello stranger where you been hiding?  OMG little Isaac is gorgeous!! what AMAZING eyes hes got .. deffo going to be a heartbreaker!!   

J9 ....  how you doing?? cant believe af is mucking you about like this ... i would have been carted off by now for sure!  Homeopathy can help bring on af (sorry if this has already been suggested)


----------



## serenfach

Aww, thanks for the lovely comments re Isaac  He knows he's 'the man' already.. little bugger has a hell of a temper on him if he doesn't get his own way and knows EXACTLY how to use those eyes, too lol.



Oh and hiya *Trixx*i! Long time 'no see' babe. How are things with you??


----------



## trixxi

SF ... is it just me or does he sound like a typical man    !!  Where have you been hiding??


----------



## serenfach

lol we posted at the same time, *Trixxi*  I've been around, just don't get many chances to post properly. Isaac still doesn't sleep too well [if at all sometimes] and he's mighty clingy love him.. he won't let me put him down half the time and he's also just had the poxy pox of chickens, so I only really get chance to read here on the odd evening here and there. He's in creche today, I should be sleeping [I could REALLY do with it!!] but for some reason I can't settle to sleep plus I have crappy af cramps on and off, gassy tummy and a niggly, fuzzy headache I can't budge  Do you know what's bizzare.. my body is telling me in a few different ways that I'm pregnant but I know I'm not  

.. and yeah lol.. a TYPICAL flamin bloke! 

Hiya *Guider*.. how are you? How is Sam?


----------



## trixxi

You know it aint over till the fat lady sings!!    Thats a wee shame about the chicken pox, poor thing .. is he over them now??  My cousin said the sensational baby sleep plan by alison scott-wright was a fab book ... just a thought    

You probably cant sleep for the excitement of having some time to yourself!


----------



## JamesBrown

Hi all

Just a real quickie as I have a lot of stuff to do tonight.

SF - Isaac is far too good looking and jeepers creepers, where did he get those peepers!  You've done well.   

Tama           

Hey lil Trixxi.   

Gotta run, sorry.

J9
x


----------



## malbec

Hey ladies,

*SF *- Isaac is beautiful! All the hard work and fatigue must feel worth it when you get a dazzling smile! You're doing great, keep telling yourself that as and when you're feeling low.

*J9 *- take it the wicked witch hasn't turned up yet? Evil! Is it worth going to the docs? I can't remember if you have a plan for when you want to try another FET? They will be able to give you some meds then at least to control the hormones won't they? Sorry if that sounds blase/flippant - I don't mean it too I just don't know what to suggest (and you know how I love to give advice!) - are you up to anything fun this w/e?

*Tama *- boo to your friend, she definitely did not handle that right. So horrible because now you must feel so hurt but so hard to explain to her without her getting defensive and making it seem like you are hurt because she's pg and not because she failed to tell you within a reasonable time frame (and it would be natural to be hurt for both reasons but that aint the point!). Try to focus on your tx and block out what's going on with other people (ooh so easy that eh?!).

Hell to *Trixie, Guider, Shelley* and everyone else...

AFM - had 8 week scan today and so far, so good. Both heartbeats still beating strong and twins are both the right size for date so seems positive.  Hope the next 4 weeks goes quick and I get a 12 week scan at dead on 12 weeks if I can! I have GP appt on Fri so will be in the normal system then.

take care all

xxx


----------



## JamesBrown

Hi girls

Well > This is in order   for AF turned up yesterday.  She wasn't quite welcome at the time as she arrived just whilst leaving work to go on a leaving do but nevermind!  Day 67, surely a record.  Is double my normal cycle.

Malbec - Awwwwwwwww, I'm so pleased for you.  You must be so happy.  We actually have our FU this week when we will discuss what is next.  We have one more free go at FET left and will use that when the time is right.  I have a list of things to go through with them.  It is a new consultant to me as my other one retired.   
Went out last night and my friend stayed over and most of the day so just chilling with lovely DH the rest of the weekend. You any plans?


----------



## Tama

J9 whoop whoop for af (would have been lovely if she didn't turn up for positive reasons   ) I think that is a record!! Hope you are having a nice weekend. Hope the FU goes well and you can set a plan for FET    xx

Malbec so pleased the scan went well hun. You must be over the moon   xx


----------



## JamesBrown

Hi girls

Tama - Hope the tx is going OK.  When is it your first scan?                      

x


----------



## Topkat08

Hello u lovely lot, 

Just thought id pop in quickly while i'll on my own (well LM's in bed) so got 10 minutes to myself. Sorry i havent been posting much, Kaelan's had a nasty chest infection as well a being a lil snotty bot thanks to a cold and dp well he's had a cold but swears black n blue it's flu lol and me well.... up until this week i've been lucky if i've stayed awake much after putting K to bed but feeling much more like mself now.

Anyway i havent read back much but...

J9 ~ So glad af finally came hun. Did i read right that u have ur FU this week? if so will u be looking at a fresh cycle of FET or are u hoping to have the fibroid removed before u use ur last free go? x 

SF ~ Sorry hun cant help with ur Q re: af's. I didnt get mine back till K was nearly 10 months old. My first thought would be that ur pregnant but u said u'd done a couple of tests so maybe u should talk to ur gp to rule it out for sure and see if there's anything they can give u to bring one on. Hope Isaac's alright x

Tama ~ Hows tx going hun? Hope ur feeling positive re: it all. Just remember it will (hopefully) be 3rd time lucky for ya babe!    x

Misty ~ How r u doing hun? Hope little Dunky is behaving and not causing to much mischief    x 

Malbec ~ Congratulations on finding out ur having twinnies! To say u must be over the moon is probably a understatment!! So glad to hear ur babies are measuring on date and that ur feeling more positive! x 

Trixxi ~ How r u doing hun? x

Daisy ~ Congratulations on the birth of ur little boy hun! I bet u still cant believe he's ur's can ya? lol x Enjoy every minute of getting to know ur little fella coz he'll sure grow up fast    x 

Guider ~ How r u hun? hope ur little man is doing well    x

Erm... Thats about all i can remember, i know blooming useless    But for all those going through tx/ about to start, im wishing u the very best of luck and keeping everything crossed    for those ttc naturally, What are u doing sitting on FF?! Go get busy    lol x  For those taking time out, enjoy having time to urself because when ur little one(s) do arrive (and it will happen sooner or later) ur life becomes a thing of the past and everything becomes baby/ baby related so... Enjoy it just being u & dp/h  while u can and do all the things u wont be able to do with a newborn (oh and not forgetting the peace & quiet   )

Luv n Luck
TK x


----------



## guider

hi all
just a quick one from me as things are hectic around here and trying to keep everything as normal as possible for Samuel.
it's great to hear that  has turned up, that we have had more scans etc.

weekend just gone we visited my parents, i felt we had to go before things get hectic with the inlaws so that my mum doesn't start throwing in the 'you see more than us' line!
FIL is in hospital this friday having his bladder removed, he had never made a good patient at the best of times, but for once he will actually have something to feel sorry for himself about so I can't imagine what he is going to be like about it, so I am unlike to be around much on here for a while as the chance is we will be travelling back and forth between us and them (1.5hours each way) several times a week.

Sam has been swimming this morning and is now having a very good sleep and I am sat getting annoyed as I am ready to try him with some baby rice, he has been trying to get hold of anything we eat and enjoyed some sweet potato off my finger at my parents yesterday, so now i am just getting impatient for him to wake so that while we both have the time to sit quietly i can give him all my attention for it.


----------



## JW3

J9 - good luck for your appointment            

Malbec - great news about the scan & good luck for the next one    

Guider    hope the rice goes well   

TK    hope you are well   

Must dash very busy here


----------



## serenfach

Thanks, *TK*  Hope little K gets better real soon.. it's horrible when they're ill Xx

*Guider*.. hope all is well with you. You're always so busy! Take a chillax day, lady 

*J9*.. thank Gawd for that  I'm still slowly going off my rocker.. Lots of luck for your appt babe.

*Jenny*.. nother busy-busy lady.. hope all is well with you and Ben 

Need to reset laptop.. back in a mojo.. <<<< Edit.. my laptop is nuts. Just time enough to tell you about my current 'issue' 

Been to the docs today to try to find out why my af has gone awol. I don't want to be pregnant - I wouldn't be upset etc if I was.. I just need Isaac to sleep properly before even considering another bubs.. so.. I'm telling you this so that you'll undertsand there is no 'imagination' involved. The past 2 weeks I have had trouble sleeping [even when Isaac was asleep] .. cravings [I ate 12 mini choc eclairs in the space of an hour - no kidding - and I really fancy faggotts [I don't eat red meat] .. I have so much lotion cm going on it's ridiculous.. just like it was when I was preg with Isaac.. I've had a few fuzzy headaches [I rarely have headaches, especially not fuzzy ones] and 2 dizzy spells in the past week.. I'm bloated [but that could be due to af symps anyway] .. tummy cramps on and off.. I've had 2 quite explicit sexual dreams [very rarely ever have such dreams] and this morning I had pink coloured cm << though af was imminent with the latter, but nothing's happened. I know I'm not pregnant. I've done 2 tests [a week apart - 2 wks and then 3 wks after af due]

I have raging PMS, I'm bursting into tears for random reasons and I'm clumsy as hell.. all classic af symps. I wish someone could tell me what the bebuggery is going on!?


----------



## MistyW

Seren - Page 321 of 'The Bible'... "If you notice continuous creamy or eggwhite-quality cm that extends for weeks at a time, it could be an indication of excessively high levels of oestrogen due to, among other conditions, PCOS or low thyroid function.  Some of the other symptoms of the latter condition include unusually long cycles with low waking temps.  If you suspect you have either of these problems, you should consult a doctor."
Love the picture of Isaac x
Love to all, hope to hear some news from your scan, TK xxx


----------



## serenfach

Thanks for that, *Misty*  Any and all advice helps. Af turned up Tuesday night, along with a lovely dose of flu [albeit a mild dose compared to what I had a few years back] but I still feel as rough as a miner's boot  Af is not normal.. much lighter than usual.. should have my results tomorrow anyway, so hopefully they'll give me some solid answers.

How is everyone?? Hope you're all doing well


----------



## MistyW

Why is it soooooo quiet on here?

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## malbec

Nice dancing monkeys Misty!

What's everyone up to at weekend? I have lunch out with the girls tomorrow and then lunch out with the in laws Sunday - yum yum!

I had my GP appt this morning, was given loads of unnecessary colour brochures paid for by the NHS - some of which aren't even relevant to me (a colour brochure about claiming £3 a week in healthy eating vouchers? I mean seriously, what is the country coming to when you have to incentivise pregnant women on little to no income to eat healthy stuff by giving them vouchers?! Rant rant!) I'm sure a few photocopied fact sheets would have done the job.

Anyway, will get referred to all the right places now and get appointments through - yay.

xxx


----------



## JamesBrown

Hi ladies   

SF - Glad AF finally showed her face.  Get well soon lovely.  Did your results reveal anything?   

Malbec - Glad all is going well for you.   
Grrrr to the stupid brochures.   

Misty - Whats new with you chick?   

Jenny - Hope the assignments are going well.  Only a few more weeks and they'll be done and dusted.   

Guider - Hope your FIL is doing OK.  Don't exhaust yourself by travelling too much.   

TK!  Wow, can't believe how fast your pregnancy is going.   

Tama - Hope the stims is going great!         

AFM, well, we had the BEST appointment ever yesterday.  It was like going to a different hospital.  My new consultant is awesome.   
She is making arrangements for us to have a hysteroscopy in the next few weeks to check out the womb/fibroid.  She said it will be on screen for me to see   .  Also, she read the notes from the FET and could see how bad it was for me so she is going to suggest a top consultant does it next time and that I have sedation.  Also, and this is the best!  We thought we only had one more go at FET but she told us that she is on the PCT committee and they agreed that if a lady has frosties she should be entitled to have all of them transferred for free so we may get to use all 7 on the NHS.          Surely one of them has to be 'the one'.   
We were both buzzing when we left.  It was such a positive appointment.  She says the fibroid really is too small to operate on but they may be able to scrape it off a bit when they do the hysteroscopy. Once we have it done, we'll be heading straight for FET again but am only allowed to do one each time.  She did explain why and we are fine with her reasons.  Oh and she said my blood test results were fine.

J9
x


----------



## Topkat08

Hello ladies,

Just (another) really quick post before i have a bath,

J9 ~      That is FANTASTIC news hun! So glad ur appointment went well and both u & dh are feeling positive! It sounds like ur new consultant really does have ur best interests at heart, which is what u need! Bring on the hysteroscopy to gets things rolling! x x

Malbec ~ How r u feeling hun? hope ur little twinnies arent making ya feel to poorly  x

SF ~ So glad to hear af finally turned up, bet ya feeling more yaself now    x 

Misty ~ Hows things with u and ur little boy? x x

Tama ~ Hows ur tx going hun? x

Thats about it for now.  to everyine ive not mentioned    x

Back soon

Luv TK x


----------



## malbec

Yay for your appt *J9*! All sounds reaklly positive  That's great that you could have all 7 on the NHS - they do seem to talk about FETs all being part of 'one cycle of IVF' (if only it felt like just one cycle for you though!) so quite right too  If they are suggesting one at a time it must mean they are confident they are good quality blasts so I think that's really positive.

Hey *TK *- bet you can't wait for your 12 wk scan! I'm dying to get my letter through with a date for mine, I am naively hoping it will be dead on 12 week (which would be Thurs 24 March) but that is probably wishful thinking!! I am feeling fine, when I come home from work and when I first wake up in the morning I often feel a bit tired and ropey but nothing that's stopping me doing what I need to - I just need to eat little and often all the time it seems! DH will make me a slice of marmite on toast when he gets up at 5:30am (including today!) which I eat in bed, then when I get up I'll have some breakfast - scrambled/fried eggs or porridge with honey maybe, then when I get to work I'll have a mid-morning snack of a hard boiled egg or cereal bar - that's just before lunch!! Think colleagues have probably guessed because (a) I've put on weight, (b) my boobs have grown, (c) I keep snacking at my desk which I don't normally (esp in the afternoon). Roll on 12 wks so I can just bloody tell people.

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tama

J9 sooooooooooooooo pleased the FU appointment went well and it was positive   Sounds like this new cons is really good and understands what is needed   Keep me posted with how things are going. I am sure you won't need more than one transfer to get your bfp then you will have 6 lovely frosties for siblings        Have a lovely weekend   xx

Morning Malbec glad you are feeling well. Hope you have a lovely weekend xx

TK hope things are okay with you, have a good weekend xx

BIG hello to all the other ladies. Not much time this am but will be catching up soon to see how you all are. BIG hugs      xx


----------



## malbec

How's things going with you Tama? How far into stims are you? xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tama

Hiya Malbec   I'm okay last day of stimms today! Really praying this is the one   Hope you are okay and having a nice weekend xx


----------



## malbec

hey tama, so is it hcg tomorrow night and e/c on Tues? have everything crossed for you hun, look after yourself


----------



## MistyW

Tama - That is great news. Please let us have more info so we can send you      on ec day xxx
J9 - I am over the moon for you! At last, some great news for you and it all seems to be happening so fast. I think that we are on target for some more BFPs    
TK - Great to hear from you. You are staying quite quiet about how you are getting on, but please give your tum a little tickle from me xxx
Malbec - Glad you are keeping on top of the ms. It must be frustrating not being able to tell people you are UTD. And how great to have the double whammy of telling them at 12 weeks... YAY I'm pregnant and YAYAYAYAY it's twins!!!!!! I'm so excited for you xxx
Seren - Glad evil AF turned up at long last, and I hope you get some answers soon.
Clare and DK - Missing you    
AFM I think I may be UTD again. Got the usual cramps and feel like pooh. Fingers crossed


----------



## serenfach

*Misty*!  I'll keep my fingers crossed for you  

*J9*.. fab, babe  It all sounds really positive 

*Tama*.. it's all sounding great with you so far!  When is EC?

*TK*.. how are you feeling, babe?? 

Hi to everyone else 

Thanks to those who asked after me. Yeah I feel a hundred times better now af has come [and almost gone] though something is definitely not 'right'. It was a lot lighter than normal. Got to call the doc again tomorrow.. called Friday and they said the blood preg test was neg, the Thyroid test was fine, LH test needs further investigation and Doc wants to speak to me about the FSH test tomorrow  Had myself a 24hr flu type bug in the week.. it's left me with 4!!!! cold sores on my bottom lip. YUK. I haven't had a cold sore in about 5 years. YUK.

Grr.. I'm trying to focus on this post but GRR. I'm betting you all know what it feels like when something REALLY gets your goat but you can't say anything to anyone for the sake of causing trouble. I'm in said position at the moment and it's killing me. I may have to come by and have a rant later if I get the chance. Talk about blood boiling 

GRRRRR.


----------



## Tama

Morning ladies

Hiya Misty, will keep everything crossed for you   Keep us posted   xx

Malbec not too long now and you will be able to spill the beans! xx

SF glad af turned up for you hun. Hope you can get to the bottom the test results xx

J9 I'm so pleased for you hun. Will get back to you, thanks for the pm   xx

Hope everyone else is doing well. Special hugs to Clare   xx

Well trigger tonight and then EC on Tuesday. Feeling very scared and sick about it all. This is the 3rd IVF and it really gets harder not easier. Want to feel positive but also don't want to get my heart broken again - kind of catch 22   x


----------



## MistyW

TK - Remember this? I wrote it for you when you got your first BFP xxx ...

Congratulations to our dear friend TK
Her BFP has made our day
You're well and truly up the duff
And if some days you're feeling rough
With morning sickness, dizzy too
Rest assured, we're here for you
The way you're always here for us
Especially when we make a fuss
About pains in ovaries and other parts
Saying, "TK, please look at our charts"
With your sense of warmth and fun
You're going to be a fantastic Mum!
xxx

SF - Just let it out, you know you will feel better   
Tama -      I'm sending you lots of love and      It can't be easy, and you are such a brave lady      You've got all of us here praying that it all goes well xxx
Love to all xxx


----------



## JamesBrown

Hi girls

SF - Hmmmmm, wonder what was going on there?  Hope the GP can try to explain.  Sorry to hear you are all   .   

Tama - All the very best for your EC.              

Misty - Ooh, when you going to test?   

It is a beautiful day here.  We went for a walk with a flask of coffee in the moors this morning.  Enjoy ladies.

x


----------



## JamesBrown

Tama - Just noticed you have a *fantastic* crop of follies. So so pleased for you.


----------



## Topkat08

Hello Ladies,

Thought id pop on while ive got 10 minutes to do absolutely nothing! lol 

Malbec ~ Glad to hear ur not suffering too much with ur symptoms! Bet u cant wait to just start telling everyone at work etc! Have u told close family yet? x U might be luck re: ur 12 week scan... i've got mine a week tomorrow so will be 12 weeks (according to current dates) 

Tama ~ Good luck for Tues hun! U'll be fine. I really do hope this is 'the one' for u    x

Misty ~ Well well well misses, spill now... when was/ is af due? have u not got any of those early pg tests? when r u gonna bite the bullet and poas? (oops should i be encouraging u to test or not?   ) Keeping everything crossed for ya hun    x
yep i do remember that poem u wrote for my first bfp... printed it off and stuck it in our lil pregnancy book    x 

SF ~ Glad ur feeling a little better now re: af, poop about the coldsores, hope the blighters disappear soon! 
Whats got on ur goat? is it something FF related? either way hope ur bloods cooled now   
Anyway... hows that gorgeous boy of ur's? x

J9 ~ How r u doing hunny? Sounds like u had a nice morning!    x

AFM well we've been to the park, fed the ducks, went for a walk and it's completely tired K out so chiling for 10 while he catching a few Zzz's. Even tho the suns out here, it's still chilly! and now they reckon we're stuck with rain till Weds      x


----------



## malbec

*Tama *- good luck with trigger tonight and e/c Tuesday my lovely. You must feel under so much pressure, I hope you can sleep OK the next couple of nights and I so, so hope it works for you this time. From J9's post it sounds like the follie numbers are looking promising   

*Misty *- Really hope your suspicions are correct 

*SF *- you sound really run-down, you poor thing, hope you start feeling better soon 

*TK* - Our close family (parents, siblings) all know that I am pg with twins as they knew exactly what stage we were at with IVF each time, we have quite a lot of close friends who know too so it's just other friends who we see less often / extended family / work colleagues etc who didn't know we were having IVF (or when) for us to tell at 12 weeks.

*J9* - Sounds like you had a very healthy walk today! I've been a lazy lump, just done food shopping today (with DH 'help' as am paranoid about lugging the trolley around and the heavy big bags we fill up at the food shop - but taking him with me is costing a bl##dy fortune as he puts loads of extra stuff he doesn't need in the trolley - grrrrrr - I might have to go back to online shopping to manage the budget!) then went for a lovely lunch out with in-laws for a wedding anniversary thing, had a nice roast chicken dinner which came with dessert of sticky toffee pudding included - oh dear!

Doing the food shop I couldn't resist buying the salmon from the fish counter reduced fro £9.99kg to £2.99kg... unfortunately it was a whole salmon - so whilst it was a bargainous £8.75 I now have the unenviable job of trying to fillet it and cut it into portions for freezing! It should last us weeks and I couldn't resist the price, but I am not looking forward to that gruesome smelly job which I really should get on with... 

 to anyone I missed
xxx


----------



## JW3

Hi everyone   

Tama - good luck       

J9 - so pleased that your appointment went really well    hope you get to have the procedure soon so you can get on with your next FET       

Been busy here and Ben's been very ill    but hopefully he is getting better now


----------



## JamesBrown

Hi

Just nipping in as it is bedtime.  Sorry to hear Ben has been poorly Jenny   .  Hope he is better now.   
You'll have to let me know when you get a break from studying so we can catch up.   

Good luck for the call tomorrow Tama.   

x


----------



## trixxi

Tama ......        ........   xxx


----------



## Tama

Thanks ladies   Can't call until 2.30pm so a long day ahead of me!   like a fool that we have some lovely embies growing at the moment   

J9 hope you are okay lovely   xx

Jenny hope Ben is better soon xx

Malbec hope all is going well xx

Trixxi how are you hun? Hope you are okay   xx

BIG hello to all   xx


----------



## MistyW

Hi everybody   

Tama - How did it go?  Only 2.5 hours to go! I'm      for you too.
                                      

TK - Aw, that's so sweet that you printed off the poem    I'm still having mild stomach cramps when I move about, they disappear when I'm sitting down.  I'm only CD 25 today and I'm guessing about 8dpo.  I did do a sneaky, crazy POAS yesterday and a little line appeared but then it disappeared later on    I did another today and it's a BFN!
J9 - How are you doing?  Still buzzing from your last appointment?
Jenny - Poor Ben. What's been wrong with him?
SF - Hope you are feeling better now.  Did you get it out of your system? How's the Ranitidine going?  
Malbec - You are a brave lady.  Morning Sickness and you are filleting fish, ew, yuk!  I couldn't do it   
Trixxi, DK, Claire, Guider and all the rest xxx


----------



## Tama

Thanks Misty. Yesterday was okay and did better than we expected. We got 16 eggs so praying we have a good number of embies later    How are things with you? xx


----------



## MistyW

Tama - I hope you got some good news this afternoon.  16 eggs is fantastic    xxx


----------



## Tama

Hi hun, made the call with shaking hands! We have 10 lovely embies. Now praying they keep growing and growing over the next few days            

How are you hun? Any news?   xx


----------



## MistyW

Oh my goodness, that is fantastic news!  I bet your hands were shaking, I've been thinking about you all afternoon     
I hope that they continue to grow and grow           
No news from me yet, hopefully we'll be bump buddies        xxx


----------



## Tama

Thanks hun   I will keep everything crossed for you sweetie   2011 has to be a good year   xx


----------



## serenfach

*Tama!* Wow that's brilliant!         *GOOD LUCK!*    

*Jenny*.. hope Ben gets better soon  What was wrong with him? [if you don't mind me asking?] Hope it was nothing serious Xx

*J9*.. any idea yet when your op is?? Great news about you being able to use all of your embies for free! 

*Misty*.. keeping everything crossed for you that another beautiful bump is on the way!   [ tut @ you though.. pee sticking at 8dpo!  ]

*Malbec*.. wowee.. I couldn't fillet a fish EVER - full stop. Well done you.. Hope you're feeling well 

Hi to everyone else.. I'm rushing again I'm afraid. With re to my 'rant' - yeah I got it off my chest and it turned out DH was feeling the same way  I could have spoken to him about it all along, instead of letting it build up and almost boil my blood. It isn't 'sorted', not by a long way, but at least I know DH and I are on common ground with re to it 

I have another dilemma that is more pressing right now............ DH doesn't want me to go back to work. Meanwhile I've been constantly trying to work out whether or not I go back 3 days or 4 [creche is blinkin expensive] while he's been thinking that!? I NEED to work. I love being with my son, but I'm a 34 yr old married woman who isn't contributing anything to the household/society and to be honest I kinda need to see some adults every now and again and not_ just_ be a mam  I feel really awful saying that, but I'm only human! It's mad, but when 'the kids' are older, people seem to be able to say things like 'Oh my God I can't wait for the holidays to be over and get 'em back to school!' etc etc and it's fine.. but when a woman says something like 'It's hard work being on your own all day with absolutely no adult contact.. I need to get back to work.. I need to spend time with friends and family my own age' << it's often frowned upon. Why is that? And why do I feel so terrible for feeling the way I do?


----------



## MistyW

Seren - Go for it, whatever you feel is the right thing to do IS the right thing to do.  To hell with what other people think or do     

Tama - When's the next phone call?

AFM - I'm going to test tomorrow morning, 10 dpo...      AF not due until Sunday, is this still too early?


----------



## Tama

Good luck Misty   Think it should be okay   Had to call today, we still have 10 embies   now have to call tomorrow at 2pm again to see how they are doing, then again on Sat and then ET - fingers crossed will be Sunday   xx


----------



## JW3

Tama - tons and tons of luck with your embryos          

SF - I feel exactly the same as you about working    I am going back 3 days then increase to 4 later I think.  I've seen some survey that says children of mums who work part time have the best outcomes, better than those not working at all and better than those working full time.  Ben had a viral infection and had lots of projectile vomitting    he is just catching everything because he is already at nursery 1 day a week.  Felt really sorry for him because he didn't know what was happening to him but they keep telling me it is good for his immune system in the long run.

J9 - last assignment has to be in next Thursday so I will be celebrating then    I still have an exam on 4th May but if I fail I can re-sit that.  Hope everything is well with you, would be lovely to see you again soon


----------



## malbec

*Tama *- fantastic! Well done you!!! 16 eggs and 10 embies is brilliant. Loads of positive vibes for day 5 blast transfer (Sunday?) and frosties hun           (one for each embie!) are you provisionally booked in for transfer tomorrow for day 3? Not sure if it works the same in every clinic that's just how the Oxford one do it.

*SF* - please do NOT feel bad, every single woman I know has really enjoyed going back to work and finding a balance that works for them - whether that be full-time, 4, 3 or 2 days a week! I like the idea of my DH giving up his job (which he hates) and looking after the babbas full time but I would never expect it - even if it means our money will be down every month. It not just about 'income right now' either - you have to think about how giving up work might affect future earning potential / job prospects and the pension pot. I am a bit of a feminist so I worry more about women giving up this independence than I do my hubby (but also, he is older and I reckon he could easily get a p/t job in a pub or Waitrose - staff discount!). You have to do what feels right for you and what you can manage financially, with childcare and the flexibility of your workplace. 

Hello *Jenny, J9, Misty, Trixxie, TK* and everyone else who I have missed out inadvertently!

AFM I have 12 wk scan booked in for Mon 28 Mar - can't wait to be able to tell people - I feel so fat I think it 's obvious (to work colleagues for example) but at least if they have guessed I can surprise them with the twins news 

xxx


----------



## JamesBrown

Hi

SF   .  I don't think it is terrible of you to need to go back to work.  I know how much you enjoy your job.  You certainly do need to have the daily adult banter and to be 'you'.  Totally get where you are coming from.  I'd go mad staying at home and would need the cash.  Can't believe the price of child care.  Don't envy you for that part.  I don't know how people manage it.
I'm glad you and DH have discussed what it was that was bothering you.
Don't know when op is yet.  Also, the 'using all 7 embies' needs to be confirmed by the consultant.  She said she would chase it up.  She said the regional PCT committee agreed it so should stick to it.   

Jenny - Blimey, poor Ben.   
Well, good luck for your assignments.  Let me know what you fancy doing.   

Misty - Good luck for the test.         

Tama - So chuffed for you!  Sending lots of    to those fantastic embies.   

Hope everybody else is doing well.

x


----------



## JamesBrown

Malbec - We posted at the same time.  How exciting about telling people soon.


----------



## Topkat08

Good morning all,

Tama ~ Fab news hun, hope ur embies keep growing nice & big for ya! keeping my fingers crossed for Sun!    x 

SF ~ As the others have said, u do what feels right and if thats going back to work 3/4 days a week so be it, u dont want Isaac to get older and then u start regretting not going back sooner etc. Who cares what others think?! U cant do right for doing wrong these days, if u go back to work, some frown upon it and if ur decide to be a SAHM, others can frown upon that too. 
Me on the other hand i LOVE being a SAHM and wouldn't change it for the world and im fortunate enough to be able to do just that, both myself and dp have said that we wouldnt be happy putting our littles one into nursery while still in nappies and unable to talk. I have K all day, than when he's in bed or goes out with daddy etc, i get to work on building the site for my shop, update the shop we currently have etc. 
Anyway... My point being, what works for one, doesnt work for the other so u do what u feel is best and to hell what others think   
Misty Moo ~ How r things with u hun? Have u tested yet? Keeping everything crossed      x

Jenny ~ So glad Ben is feeling better, good luck doin ur assignment next thurs!   

Malbec ~ Wont be long before ur seeing ur bubbas again  x


 to everyone else, hope ur all keeping well  

Luv n Luck
TK x


----------



## Topkat08

Ooh it's gone horribly quiet in here, think u've all got a life lol

Just wondering if we had any news from 3 ladies in particular   

Tama ~ How r things with u hun? Did u have ET on Sunday? x

Misty ~ Please tell me af has stayd away?! x

J9 ~ Any news with u hun? x 

SF, Jenny & Guider ~ Hope everythings alright with u and ur boys    x 

Has anyone heard from Bellini, LTGL & Daisy? Wondering how their getting on.

Trixxi ~ Hope everythings alright babe. U had any snow? x

Malbec ~ Hope ur taking it as easy as u can    x

Take Care
TK x


----------



## trixxi

Hey TK......... yes we've had snow    !!!!  have you??  Cant believe your 12 weeks already  .. how are you keeping?
Things are really quite sh*t here ... DH is really stressed with work ... think hes going to be signed off with stress shortly... bp thru the roof and hes working for a shower of sh*tes .... enuff about me .... your baby pic is fab! xx


Tama and J9 ..... wheres our updates??


----------



## Tama

Evening ladies   

Sorry for being quiet had a really rubbish few days. Waiting for updates from the clinic on our embies was very stressful and I had a couple of days when all I wanted to do was hide away and cry! 

We finally made it to Sunday and had ET with two lovely blasts    I hadn't slept well and to say I was over joyed is an under statement! Slept the best sleep last night! So I am now praying with everything I have that we get a bfp this cycle    

Trixxi so sorry things are not good for you and dh. Not nice to be under so much  stress. Hope he is okay   Thanks for asking how things are going   xx

TK wow! 12 weeks you must be over the moon! Glad things are going well. Thanks for asking after me   xx

Misty lovely any news from you sweetie?   xx

Malbec/SF/Guider/Jenny hope you are all well   

I am always in touch with Daisy and she and Noah are doing well. She is doing an amazing job at being a mummy   I believe she got her first smile from little Noah yesterday   

Well it's only 1dp5dt and I am already praying like a fool that this will be our turn - has to be


----------



## JamesBrown

Hi girls

Trixxi   .  So sorry things are so poop.  DH being stressed is the last thing you needed.   
Hope he can take some time out and find something else.   

Tama - marvellous news!  Blasts!  YES!  Take is easy missy.    

TK - Wowsers 12 weeks!  No news from me.  Still awaiting hysteroscopy letter.  I hope they haven't forgotten about me again.  Oh and after a year of being out of work DH has a part time job. It isn't in his usual line of work but it is something.  Oh and he is also doing a part-time teacher training course.  Day off for me tomorrow. Going to chill at home.   

SF -   .  Have you decided about going back to work yet?   

Jenny - Hope Ben is doing well.  Only a few more days until no more school work - yippee!   

Any news from our Misty?   

Hope everybody else is doing well.  Hey lil DK if you are still reading.  Hope you are OK.   

x


----------



## Topkat08

Hello u lot,

Trixxi ~ Sorry to hear things arent too good with dh, Might do him a bit of good to get signed off for a week or 2. Must be horrible for him and u for that matter  Hope things improve PDQ for ya both  Dont envy u with the snow... I'd be well n truely sick of the sight of the white stuff lol x

Tama ~ Bless ya hun, sounds like u had a stressful week last week but at least ur officially PUPO now!  I really am keeping everything tightly crossed that it is 3rd time lucky for ya babe    x

Glad to hear Daisy & little Noah are doing well, send on our regards and tell her we're still waiting for pics (when she's got 5  ) x

J9 ~ Hope that appointment comes through soon enough so u can get the ball rolling again  Glad to hear dh has got a job, must be a relief for u both. Hope the teacher training course goes well for him. U got anything nice planned for ur day off? x

Hello to everyone else, hope ur all keeping well x

AFM ~ had our 12 week scan y'day and dp is convinced he saw the babys ''boy bits'' lol and the more i look at the pic the more i think it could be another boy... The only thing is, the bit dp is _convinced_ is the 'package' is in the wrong place   x I know i dont say much about the pregnancy but thought that would make u chuckle 

Take care
TK x


----------



## JamesBrown

Morning ladies

TK - Thank you.  Really pleased that your 12 week scan went well.  Package in the wrong place eh?  Where is it then?  I'm sure the scan pic just is a bit fuzzy or something.     

Had a lovely day already.  DH got up at 6.30.  I had planned on getting up then but fell asleep until 9.  Totally blitzed the kitchen and have just had dippy eggs and soldiers.  I always have that on a day off.   
Think I'll get a shower in a mo, go to the shops and then I have a dentist appointment later on.  Tonight, DH is on his course so I plan on doing an SF and having a Taz attack through the house.  It is a right mess.

x


----------



## JW3

J9    hello    , that is great news about DHs job and his course    what sort of teaching is he hoping to do?  Hope you have a lovely day today.   

Finishing my last assignment here today so better get back to it


----------



## Tama

TK glad all was well with the scan. You must be over the moon   xx

J9 great news that dh has found a PT job and is doing a course. I'd been on the phone chasing the appointment letter   Hope you are okay xx

Jenny hope you and Ben are okay   xx

Trixxi    

I'm trying to relax and think positive - watching one born at the moment   Why do I do it to myself


----------



## JamesBrown

Hi again

Jenny - You must be so pleased about finishing your assignments.  Hope you get a top grade.   
DH is looking at teaching architecture at our local college.  The building trade is still really suffering so the chance of him getting a full time architect job again any time soon looks unlikely.  Could be much worse for us both though.   

Tama - Think I will chase the appointment in a minute.  I watch one born too.  Was quite amazed by the larger lady last night.  She looked petrified, poor thing.  Sending lots of    to those lovely blasts.  Hope they are settling in for the next 9 months.

I LOVE being off work.  Been sorting stuff out and tidying like a maniac!  Wish I could take down my hours to 4 days a week so I can actually enjoy being here more.  I'd be much less stressed that is for sure.

x


----------



## malbec

Hey ladies,

Way to go *Tama*!  Hope those 2 lovely blasts are snuggling in as we speak! Are you going to tell us OTD? Mine was less than 2 weeks which helped although I was also lucky that it fell on a w/e. Are you back at work soon or got some more time off? I so hope this is your time as well.   ~Implant embies implant!  Someone sent me this link showing what happens weeks 1-9 of pregnancy, I found it really interesting to see how they illustrated the implantation process http://www.babycentre.co.uk/video/pregnancy/weeks-1-to-9-pregnancy/

*Trixxi *- that's so rubbish that your DH's work is so stressful he might be signed off, it's so ridic that organisations/bosses let it get to that stage - no good for anyone is it. Hope things get better soon or he manages to find a better job.

*TK *- your DH must have super special powers if the experts can never sex the baby until week 16 earliest! Am sure we will be similarly scrutinising though and drawing our own conclusions  The 12 wk scan pic looks great, can't wait to have mine and get one that looks like baby shapes instead of fuzzy dots!

*J9* - ah sounds like you had a nice day off! So annoying when you have to chase hospitals all the time, humph!

*Jenny *- well done on finishing your assignments - what an inspiration of achieving additional non-core curriculum activity whilst on mat leave!

*SF *- any further convos with your DH about the return to work decision?

Hello *Misty, Guider* and anyone I have missed.

xxxxxxx


----------



## JamesBrown

Hi

Malbec - Hope you are doing well.  Not long until your next scan.   
I did chase the hospital up and they say I should get a letter re the hysteroscopy this week and they still cannot confirm using all 7 embies so a bit of a non result actually.

Had a wobble today.  Found out by someone that someone else who I used to work with and be friends with is pregnant and due in the next few months.  I was so taken aback as I had no idea.  When we were friends only last year I knew she had pcos but hadn't ttc yet.  She got married in July and pretty much got up the duff straight away.  As expected, it made me a bit upset and angry at my own stoopied body for letting me down so much over the last 6 years.  Am feeling OK about it now.  These things are bound to crop up more and more over the years.

x


----------



## Tama

J9 sorry to hear about your ex-friends pregnancy   Always tough. One of my friends, stop me if I told you this, told me a few weeks back she is utd again and due in April - was more than a little shocked   and upset! Good news that the letter will be with you soon - sorry you didn't get an answer re the embies    xx

Malbec thanks for the pma sweetie - I'm praying like a fool   xx

Misty you okay hun?   xx

TK hope you are okay hun xx

Trixxi how are things hun? How is dh? xx 

SF hope you are well xx

Claire haven't heard from you in a while hope you are okay sweetie    xx

Guider how are things hun? xx

Jenny hope things are going well with the course xx

AFM trying not to freak out and worry BUT that is easier said than done


----------



## JamesBrown

Hi Tama
The dreaded 2ww is mind torture. You have been in my thoughts loads this week.             
Yeah, is a tough one when you find out. Me and said friend were never really close. We kind of drifted apart when she left.  re your friend. Tis very hard. Hopefully, you will be there soon my friend and when you do we'll all be very                  . 

I've been wondering about you also Claire. Hope you are OK. 

On more positive note, guess who just got a very positive opk - *moi!* So cycles are bang on back on track  . Now just figuring out how I can get DH to do some jiggy. It is real tough as he can happily go without it full stop so will have to pounce like a cunning fox. 

Night all.

x


----------



## Tama

Hey J9, yippee for the positive opk   Now get jumping on that dh of yours   Good luck sweetie   Thanks for the PMA, need it. Having a huge wobble and can't seem to shift it! xx


----------



## serenfach

Sorry ladies.. not had chance to read back in detail. Just sort of skimmed!

*Tama*.. thinking of you all the time here, babe. You MUST keep that PMA going no matter what     

*J9*.. Ouch  I totally know where you're coming from. My SIL took literally 2 weeks [jammy sod] She started trying 01/01/10 and had bubs 23/10/10 [she was 15 days overdue] It does kinda make you want to scream.. BUT.. it means nothing in the long run, babe  Your time will come and it'll be all the sweeter, more beautiful and even more amazing  

*Misty*.. hope you're ok?? I didn't notice any posts from you lately  Xx

*Guider*.. Sam keeping you busy?  Hope you're both well.

*Trixxi*.. how's.. well.. tricks!?  Hope you're ok, babe Xx

*Jenny*.. hope you're destressing now that your final assignment is in. Woohoo! Time to partay 

*Malbec*.. you feeling well? I bet you're growing at a phenomenal rate!  

*TK*.. how's you, babe? You feeling well? Hope so 

Hi to everyone else.. 

Having the little Lord christened on Easter Sunday and the only thing done so far is the church booking!! lol gotta laugh, we'll be having tea and biscuits at my place afterward at this rate [though where I fit 110 people I don't know!?] - oh, and I'll be wearing a modified bin bag because everything I've seen that I like is out of stock in my size 

*Thank you loads for the advice re work* - I took it all on board and have decided that I'll go back 3 days a week for now and see how it goes. DH basically wants to try for another bubs asap. I don't think I'm ready to face all that again [I know deep down it's not going to happen naturally and that we'll have to go through tx again..........though the 'unexpected' is never very far away, so who knows??] I'm not ready mentally to go through tx again yet though. He wasn't exactly pleased but he accepted my reasoning.

To be honest I'm still in 2 minds whether to go back or not.. everything is changing where I work and apparently I may be able to work in my hometown [the office is literally a mile down the road from home] so that would help a lot.. but there are a few characters working with me now that I'm really not fussed on. I don't 'do' office politics - if I have something to say, I say it [politely] but it doesn't get whispered behind peoples backs like others do  There's one guy who is slated left right and center but no one will _actually say_ anything to him. He IS lazy! - but he has no idea people are thinking he isn't doing his job [which means the rest of us suffer extra work because of the fact] He needs to be sat down and told in a decent manner.. pity my boss and those slagging him off were born without spines. Grrrr.. it really irks me.

As for creche/bubs.. he loves it, thankfully. He was VERY clingy until he started there but now his social skills are building all the time and because it's not just my face he sees EVERY day anymore, he's much more settled in himself 

ANYWAY........ I'm waffling lol [I'm basically avoiding the cleaning frenzy I'm about to kick off hehe]

Hope you're all managing with whatever your situation you're in right now. I always think of you all, even if you don't know it


----------



## serenfach

Ooh.. just had a quick read again and I see *J9* has a pos opk  Go get jiggy, doll!!  Don't give him an option!! There are many random things you could find about the bedroom with which to tie him down LOL


----------



## JamesBrown

Hi girls


Rant alert!
I'm raging inside!   
Just after my post last night I asked DH if he wanted to go to bed.  He said he wasn't tired but we ended up going anyway.  I tried my hardest to 'get him going' to no avail!  Of course he had no idea of the pos opk.  In the end, I said I was in the mood for some jiggy.  He then said he was far too tired.  He watched TV wide awake for the next half hour.  I still thought I'd give it a go but he wasn't having any of it.  Sat there and pondered for a while and then told him that I was super fertile and that we should give it a go.  He was then even more stubborn and was like 'NO!'.  I then had a tantrum and for the first time in our married life went to the spare room.  He came in and I said "Thing is you never want to do it" blah blah blah.  Ended up with him storming out, slamming the door and now he is hardly speaking to me.  OPK is now negative and no ewcm anymore.  I'm in such a mood over it.  Such a waste!  I don't think I've done anything wrong by any of all this.  I am very happily married but to a man with zero sex drive.

Rant over sorry. Will be back on after my tea.

x


----------



## Tama

J9   Men really can be   I have to say that dh and I have had a couple of moments like that over the years   I always find that when I have af or like now when I am pupo, sore and bloated from tx he is all over me   Hope you can sort it out with dh   Big hugs sweetie    xx


----------



## JamesBrown

Thanks Tama. Feel a bit bad about my rant (kind of   ).  Just after I posted DH presented me with a gorgeous healthy meal and a glass of red.  Yesterday he made me heart shaped chocolates too   .  But, and this may make me sound harsh, I'm still    about the waste of an egg situation.  We are talking now but think ttc this month is now out of the question so guess FET is all we'll ever have.  The only time he ever wants to get it on is when it is the weekend and he has a hangover   .

Edited to say, literally as I hit submit post DH said to meet him upstairs in 10 minutes after his shower!           

You must keep up your PMA.  You'll never have any idea what is going on in there so just relax, drink water, eat healthy food and laugh a lot.    

x


----------



## Tama

Have fun sweetie   I will do my best to stay positive    xx


----------



## malbec

*J9* - I totally competely understand - my DH is exactly the same, we've lived together since 1999 and have never been a '2-3 times a week' couple even then! More like once a month IF I'M LUCKY! To be fair to him by the time we got to Clomid stage and I was testing for ovulation he did try and we were having sex 3-4 times during CD10-18 (I normally didnt get OPK til day 15-16) 'just in case' - but always had to be at like 6am (or earlier) durung the week because we literally NEVER have sex at night - during the week he is too exhausted from work O(even is he's not drinking!) - we did have a fair few incidents where he tried and it 'didn't happen' and that's just awful because he would feel bad and would get annoyed with himself.

What I find really upsetting is all the magazines and stereotypes are that men are up for it all the time and women are the ones feigning a headache - but that's never been us and as a woman you feel like 'what's wrong with me?'. I think men not being sex-mad is so much more common now - I know lots of friends who want it more often than their fella.

Anyway, it still stinks that you had to spell it out to hubby and that it became a big argument - everything about IF truly sucks.

Hope you have something nice planned this weekend together anyway.

*SF* - sounds liek you have a plan hun! Can understand your hubby wanting to crack on with #2 but at the end of the day hyou need to get a bit of your own life back - it's easier for the men, having tx and indeed producing children doesn't affect their bodies, careers, emotions or even lifestyles (at least not to the sheer extent is does for the ladies) - you stick to your guns lovey! 3 days a week sounds lovely and hopefully being p/t you'll be less likely to be drawn in to office politics as you will only be there half the time so won't be 'up to speed' on the latest moanings, plus when you are at work you'll probably find you don't have enough hours to do all the work you want let alone have a long enough chat with someone to listen to their *****ing! You'll be more ruthless in telling them you need to crack on 

*Tama* - Enjoy your 2WW, you are allowed to hope, pray, let your mind wander. I wanted to stay in the 2WW bubble as was scared of what the test result would be!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## JamesBrown

I'm back ladies - job done    
Does that make me PUPO? One can only hope.     

Malbec - I don't know how you managed it during clomid so much.  We'd try and DH did a good job but by 'eck, I used to be in tears with the pain.  My ovaries must have been so swollen because it was agonising and the lack of cm didn't help.
Does seem to be the case that there aren't that many couples who do actually do it as much as people think.  With us, it is nothing to do with being married or ttc, it has been like this since day 1.  I feel a little   in saying this but I consider myself to be fairly attractive and dare I say it, even quite sexy at times and I've never had any issue with any ex boyfriends in that department but then again, I've never got on with anyone as much so maybe you can't have it all.  We are more like best friends if anything and I wouldn't change that for anything.   

We are having a quiet weekend this weekend as we have some friends staying the weekend after.  Last weekend we went to the coast in our little camper and we stayed in a field on our own and had a great time getting drunk, planning adventures and having fish and chips.

Hope you are feeling well.  Still feels like yesterday that you announced your BFP.  Do you have any weekend plans?   

Probably off to bed in a mo.  SF, I saw your post, will reply properly tomorrow.  Tis a tricky decision.  You are a very smart young lady so I'm sure you will do what is best for you and your handsome little man.   

x


----------



## JamesBrown

Can't sleep.  Just had a big chat with DH.  For some reason I apologised for last night which he says he has half accepted   .  He says next time just to say earlier on if I am super fertile and he will oblige.  I'm not convinced!

Right, must go back up and try to sleep. 

Night all.

x


----------



## malbec

Yeah right - that'll make it worse won't it J9 - pressure all day for him to think about performing    ! Guess it's always worth a try   

Ah, sometimes it just feels better to clear the air rather than worry about who's right and wrong (or maybe I'm just a pushover! Anything for an easy life!)

DH is treating me to takeaway curry tonight as it's his payday and I forgot to get the turkey out of the freezer this morning to make our own curry!

xxxxxx


----------



## JW3

J9        hope things are better with DH now.  I agree with you & Malbec there seem to plenty of men who are not that interested.  There is no chance of us having a second naturally as there has still only been once since we had Ben almost nine months ago    .  Oh yes I agree that you are very attractive J9    

Malbec - wow I can't believe how close you are to 12 weeks already, it goes so fast    

Tama -     hope you are doing ok


----------



## serenfach

I've always said my dh has a very high sex drive.. seems I might be right after all  He did tell me though that he felt under a lot of pressure sometimes over the years, knowing that [because my cycles are so irregular and we rarely ever knew when ov was happening] our love life was pretty much based entirely upon ttc. He never really said anything for a long time though. Typical man 

I intended to write a decent post to everyone, but my energy is sapped now. We finally managed to take Isaac swimming this morning.. he loved it.. but within 2 hrs, he was violently sick. Then 2 hrs later.. and then more often later on.. ending up in a trip to A&E [our 'new & improved' A&E is quite frankly a pile of $hite - 3 hrs sitting in what is basically a sardine tin in a hot oven, with fewer seats than the old place!? - and less staff!] 3 very long hrs with an 8 month old who hadn't been able to keep any fluids down for approx 6 hrs. I've already written the letter [and re-written it, removing the profanities] in my head.. I will be writing it/sending it tomorrow. Shocking state of affairs up there..

And to boot, dh started being sick about 3am with tummy cramps, too  What a night..  Wish I could help more, but the doctor said it's a bug and the only thing you can do is drink as much as possible and take paracetamol [or Calpol, in Isaac's case] Soo.. another strong coffee is on the cards for me I think. They're both asleep now, so I might get back here in a bit to do some personals. I hope you're all ok


----------



## serenfach

Wow it's quiet here. Hope you're all ok


----------



## JamesBrown

Ladies hello there

SF - Sounds like you've had a pants week.  Your new A+E sounds rubbish.  Poor Isaac.  Hope he and DH get better.   
Sounds like a good plan going back to work 3 days.  New office location sounds fab.  Don't talk to me about people at work!  Bunch of idiots they are.  I'm sure you'll whip them into shape.  In regards for trying for another can understand why you might want to delay that a bit.   
I'm sure you'll look gorgeous at the chistening.  Every inch the yummy mummy.   
How many people will be at your house   .  Can I come too?   

Jenny - Hope to be seeing you soon.  We can have a good old chin wag and talk about our sex phobic men.  Mine got all randy again on Sunday - of course this was when he had a hangover!       

Hey Tama, TK, Malbec (is it your scan this week?), TK, Misty, DK, CU, Guider, Claire and all the lurkers   .

Oh and I did chase up my hospital re the hysteroscopy and hey presto, the letter arrived 2 days later   .  So it is a week today and then AF is due 2 days after it so I'm hopefully going to be starting on my day 21 after that.   

Sorry I've not been posting much.  I'm too tired to post half the time.

x


----------



## Tama

J9, that is such great news about getting the hysteroscopy done next week. I have everything crossed. Also fab that you can start FET too    Really pleased for you sweetie. xxx

SF, I agree sounds like a pants week. Hope Issac and your dh are now feeling better   xx

Malbec, hope everything is okay with you sweetie. Good Luck for the scan    xx

Misty, how are you lovley? You have gone quiet, hope you are okay    xx

TK, hope everything is okay wtih you hun   xx

Jenny, how are you sweetie? Hope all is okay xx

Guider, hope you are well and things are good with you xx

Clare, always thinking of you sweetie and keeping everything crossed for you   xx

Dk/CU and anyone else I've missed hope you are all okay   

AFM I had to have my beta hcg level done yesterday morning. While waiting for the results I caved and did a hpt which had two lines. The betas came in in the afternoon at 186. Have to go back Thursday for repeats and pray that everything will be okay   My otd from the clinic isn't until Saturday but with immunes you need to move fast and get more ILs done etc so had to do things a little off the books   So as today is my Birthday I guess you could say I got the best Birthday gift in the world! I pray that everything goes to plan


----------



## Topkat08

Sorry havent read back past Tama's post and couldnt NOT reply...

​​And what a birthday it is....​​​​Knew it had to be 3rd time lucky for ya babe! ​Hope those little numbers have jumped up again tomorrow  ​​Congratulations hun! ​


----------



## JamesBrown

Happy Birthday Tama! Bet you have had a fab day! 

Already said it in the PM babe but if I wasn't clear enough (  )

*I'm so totally thrilled for you! You absolutely deserve your.......*

              
                    

I'm sure all will be fine. You are going to be a lovely mummy.

 

x


----------



## Tama

Thanks TK   Still seems so unreal   Hope you are okay   xx

Thanks J9   Seeing those three letters and my name still names me do a double take   Hope everything goes well next week and you can soon start FET   xxx

Can't sleep thinking about bloods today! Praying everything is okay


----------



## Topkat08

Tama ~ U'll be fine hun, just try and keep positive (easier said than done i know)      When do u get the results back? x


----------



## Tama

Hi TK   Had bloods done this morning first thing and hope they will be back after 2pm! I keep telling myself it's okay and rubbing my tummy like a fool but its so hard not to worry about every little thing when you have waited so long and know what can go wrong   Hope things are going well for you hun    xx


----------



## serenfach

_Sitting quietly, tapping fingers.. waiting for you to get your confirmation, Tama, before I [hopefully  get to ] EXPLODE with excitement for you.....  _

Not got the head to post much else right now, sorry.. think my body has been undergoing an incubation period with re to the vomitting bug my DH and Isaac have had. I feel so rough I just don't have the words to describe. *J9*, I'll reply asap babe  As for coming to the christening, yes! Why not! Bring your camper [we don't have a spare room now or you could stay with us, obviously] There are some awesome places in the countryside you could stay overnight and they're all very close by. Seriously.. it'll be a break away for the weekend and it'd be great to meet you  I won't get as much chance to talk to you as I'd like, but you and DH can minlge.. enjoy the party afterward.. etcetera..


----------



## serenfach

Uh oh.. naughty me.. just 'spied' on you, *Tama* and I saw your bHGC results........ WOOHOOOOOOOOO!!!!!               

MANY congratulations, babe.. you so, so deserve it    

'Try not to worry..' 'Relax..' << These and more won't make a blind bit of difference, so all I will say is take it easy, get plenty of rest.. and start to ENJOY it asap 

.. and *Happy Birthday!* Wow.. what a birthday gift!!


----------



## Tama

Thanks SF   Since getting the results I've been running around trying to sort more drugs and getting an ILs done   

So Tuesday bHCG 186 today bHCG 586    

Thank you all for the kind wishes - still feels odd to see my name and those letters!

Hope you soon feel better SF    

Hope everyone is okay   xx


----------



## JamesBrown

Hi

Awwww Tama, I'm so pleased. Fantastic HCG - getting very high!
Thanks for the good luck for Tuesday. I can't wait. Going to see it all on the screen!

Oh and - here it is again.....
TAMA GOT HER  
SF - Hmmmmm thank you very much. A weekend away in Wales, sounds good. I wouldn't be able to bring the camper as that is at my parents miles away. Might not be an option however as DH has to work quite a lot of hours now and it is only for a 3 month contract. I seriously would have loved to have come along.  
Hope you don't end up with that nasty bug hun. 

Hope all is well TK. 

Will be off-line all weekend as we have some friends staying over. Got Monday and Tuesday off work mind - yay me!

Have a good one ladies.

x


----------



## trixxi

TAMA .................. wooooohooooooooooooo         .... absolutely delighted for you!!!   xxx  belated happy birthday too what a pressie this is for you!! 

J9 .... good luck for tues   

SF........ sorry to hear your feeling pants ... hope you feel better for the christening   

TK .... how are you keeping ...   

Hi to everyone else


----------



## serenfach

Aah  Nevermind, *J9*.. maybe another time eh  Good luck for Tuesday!     

Hey *Trixxi* 

How are you feeling, *TK*? 

*Misty, Guider, CU, DK, Tama, Jenny, Malbec* and everyone else 

Yeah it was a bit of a pants week. DH was in bed for most of it [not like him.. he's made it to work on his last legs many a time] and my little Lord was as sick as a dog  but they seem to be much better now  I feel a bit better today, too. YaY. AND I do believe, if I am not sadly mistaken, we have a babysitter tonight [first time since Jan 1st] so we're off out to see a band - I don't care if I have to take a sick bag with me lol I am going!  [I hope lol]

ps - Some ideas, please? I'm going to [try to] start writing again but I can't settle on an idea. The obvious might be a life experience - as in IVF/infertility - but as I've 'lived' that for so long, I don't really want to delve into my psyche right now. I'm currently running with the fantasy genre, but not sure. Any ideas......?? I wrote a short called 'Bad Car Day' but I scrapped it because.. well.. it was basically $hite lol.


----------



## malbec

*TAMA!* Congratulations on your  hun! Soooooooooooooooooooooo unbelievably ecstatic for you!!!! I didn't really believe it until that first scan, still felt I was in the middle of IVF treatment until then!! Do you have an appointment for your's yet? 

Good luck *J9 *with the hysteroscopy, hope it either gives you some answers or reassurance that things look OK.

Not sure what to advise r.e. writing *SF* - I would say just write whatever you feel like and see where it goes!

AFM, 12 week scan tomorrow. Can't wait but also a bit worried, still have niggling fears that one twin might have vanished in that 'vanishing twin phenomenon' so really need to see the two heartbeats and hear confirmation they're both the right sizes... will let you all know tomorrow.

Take care ladies.

xxx


----------



## Tama

Thanks Malbec   Wishing you lots of luck for tomorrows scan sweetie     xx

SF hope you are all feeling better    Maybe start writing in a note book, just whatever comes out and then after a few weeks maybe you will naturally find a direction   xx

Hope everyone else is doing okay    Promise to get on soon to catch up with everyone properly xx


----------



## JW3

Tama - congratulations         so pleased for you   

J9 - good luck      & hope your days off are good


----------



## JamesBrown

Hi

Have you managed to come down from cloud 9 yet Tama?  Hope you are well and starting to believe it is happening now.  Enjoy!   

SF - Ooh, hope you enjoyed your night out.  Glad you are all recovering now.   

Hi Jenny    Thanks for the good luck.

Hi Trixxi - How's things with you lovely?   

Ooh Malbec - How did the scan go today?    

We had our friends over at the weekend.  I spent most of the time with a stomach bug on the loo so that wasn't very good. Oh and listening a lot rather than talking   .  Also, and this has made me very   . You know I talk of a friend who never asks about the tx?  Well, she was the one staying over.  Nothing was mentioned on Friday or all of Saturday so Saturday night I decide that I'm just going to come out with it and say what we are having done tomorrow.  Within 3 minutes ish I summed up, the FET, the last appointment and what is next for us. I got a blank look, a few oh's and then she fell asleep!!!!!!  Really can't figure it out.  She either doesn't understand it from a medical point of view, doesn't agree with it or doesn't see the point in it all, we just don't know.  Went to see my nice funny friend yesterday who felt real bad for me and knows how very important it is to us.  Felt like a real idiot when I told my other friend about the tx.  I may as well have not bothered!   

Looking forwards to tomorrow.  Will keep you posted.  

x


----------



## Tama

J9 wishing you tones of luck for tomorrow sweetie    Keep us posted with how it goes   Sorry about your friend  I guess some people really just can't understand what it is like to go through tx. Glad you had a nice afternoon with your other friend    xxx


----------



## Topkat08

Hello girlies,

Sorry havent read back much and just watching Eastenders now so gonna keep it  short...

Malbec ~ Hope ur scan went alright hun and both ur beanies are going well and measure right    now u can shout it from the rooftops    x

Tama ~ how r u feeling me hun? hope nu managed to sort out the drugs u needed. have u been booked in for a scan yet? x

J9 ~ Good luck fortomorrow hun. hopenit all goes well   

SF ~ Glad to hear both the men in ur life are feeling better. Hmm what to write about? depends what u aim to do with it... if u wanted to try and get it published etc id say try ur hand a baby/ toddler story books. if just for fun, i like the idea of the dairy   

Jenny ~ hope everythings alright hun   

Trixxi ~ Hows things going? 

Misty moo ~ ur very quiet, hope everythings alright    x

 to everyone ive not mentioned, hope ur all keeping well x


----------



## JamesBrown

Me again

Having a nightmare.  Still have a dodgy stomach and have now started bleeding a tiny bit.  AF isn't even due until Thursday/Friday.  Have a feeling tomorrows hysteroscopy might now be a bit embarrassing!   

Hi TK - Hope your pregnancy is going well.   

Thanks Tama - My DH thinks she just doesn't understand it all.

Thanks for the 'good lucks'   .

x


----------



## JW3

J9       typical for things to happen when you are booked in for a procedure    hope that it is nothing and that tomorrow goes really well    

Everything is fine here just really busy as usual


----------



## malbec

Hey ladies,

Thanks for the support!

12 week scan went well today, both babies doing well - 63mm and 64mm, saw both heartbeats etc, I asked sonographer if he had any concerns from what he had seen today and he said no.

We chose not to have the nuchal scan / down syndrome screening (can have on NHS in Oxford) as we decided that if we got a high risk result we wouldn't be comfortable having diagnostic testing, I am happy with the decision.

DH has really upset me tonight. He wants to get rid of the rabbits! Says I won't be able to clean them out when I get bigger and won't have time when the babies are here. He doesn't want to do it as he hasn't warmed to them like our last rabbit. They have just not become very sociable rabbits. My answer to the problem is to buy a hutch with run attached (at the moment I'm having to carry the rabbits from the hutch to the run we got and one of them is really big now and nervous - jumps about and scratched you trying to jump out of your arms). His answer is to get rid of them. I am really upset and angry with him  it's put a dampner on an otherwise lovely day.

*J9* - your friends reaction is so weird! Glad you have another close friend you can get support from.

Hello *TK, Tama, Jenny, Misty, SF* et al!

xxxxxxxx


----------



## JW3

Malbec - fabulous news about the scan        very pleased for you.  Sorry to hear about your disagreement re the rabbits, hope you manage to work it out


----------



## JamesBrown

Hi

Malbec - Sorry to hear about your rabbit situation.  Hope DH will come round to the idea of the hutch with the pen attached.   
So pleased about your scan.  How marvellous!    

Hi there Jenny - It is typical.  Bleeding was so light and seems to have stopped now so a bit confused over that.  We'll see what tomorrow brings.  Been waiting for this for ages.

Night all

x


----------



## JamesBrown

Morning

Just woke up with bad ass AF and am in agony.  I really hope this won't scupper the procedure today. Typical!
Still, a 31 day cycle - not bad.   

Have a nice day ladies.

x


----------



## JW3

J9      hope today goes well.  Great news on your regular cycle, even if the timing is not so good


----------



## Tama

Malbec great news about the scan sweetie      Sorry to hear about the rabbits    Hope you and dh can sort things out    xx

J9 what a pain about af    Hope today goes okay - wishing you lots of luck    xx

Hello to all


----------



## JamesBrown

I'm back!

Got off to a bad start. Nurse said if I had my AF they would not be able to do it and that I would have to come back another time. Gave her a big sob story and so they decided to go ahead. It wasn't so bad at all. Afterwards the consultant told me it would have to be removed and I asked if it could be why I haven't got pregnant and he said it *certainly could be*! I knew it!!!! Should never listen to other people.

Waiting list could be up to 3 months but may be sooner. I'm having something called a resection of the fibroid where I go under GA and they perform a hysteroscopy using an electrical loop which removes most of the fibroid. He says that often removing 50-75% of them can cause the whole thing to shrink and die. After that it will need 2-3 months to recover and that I'll need 1-2 weeks off work for it. He said it is in an awkward position at the top of the cervix and that there is only the one.

Makes me wonder whether our 2 embryos we already used have been wasted.  
Still, though I'm really pleased because gut feeling told me that this was causing an issue. Looks like FET is now 4-6 months off but that is OK.

Oh and I phoned up the reproductive unit and they said our funding is for 4 goes at FET. Not sure if that means we only have 3 more goes left at it or 4 though.

All in all, I'm really  I pushed for this!

Thanks for your support ladies. 

x


----------



## Tama

J9 great news sweetie    Sorry it looks like you will have a little wait until you can have FET BUT I am sure that this will make all the difference       So pleased you pushed to have this done and you never know many someone will cancel and you could get seen sooner - if it was me I'd call to see if there is a cancellation list and then keep calling    So pleased for you hun    xx


----------



## serenfach

So you were right all along, *J9*  And now you're 'on the move'  Great news. You must feel like that light at the end of the tunnel just blinded you!  

Gotta run.. back soon.. hope the rest of you are doing ok


----------



## JamesBrown

Hi

Tama - I never thought about cancellations.  You shouldn't have told me that.  I'll have their number on speed dial   
Hope you are well.  When are you back at work?   

SF - Certainly is a light at the end of the tunnel.  Talk about pulling teeth!  Hope you are all well.   

x


----------



## Tama

Sorry hun   But that is what I'd do   xx

Hiya SF hope you are well xx


----------



## DK

Hi ladies!

There has been a few months since i posted and a huge 25pages so not read back sorry if i have missed anything!!

Congrats to anyone who has had there long awaited  So very pleased for you 

Im sorry i have not been around to post and keep in touch im so sorry ^HUG^

Love and thoughts to u alll 

   

Katie xxx


----------



## JamesBrown

Hey DK - How are you doing?


----------



## DK

Hi j9  old buddy

How u doing huni??

Im not good at all but LONG story, 

Have missed u all so much  im sorry i not been in touch xx


----------



## JamesBrown

Hi DK - I'm OK thanks. More importantly, let us know what's been going on with you hun.  PM me if you don't want to post.
Lots of


----------



## malbec

Well done on today *J9*! Sounds really positive. Try not to dwell on the 2 embies from last cycle - it is all a learning curve and you have a fab number of embies on ice. Great if they will do 4 on NHS I would assume that for now - you never know when they might chance it but it'll be worth you arguing (if it ever comes to it) that you were told you would get '4 FETs on NHS' (i.e. 4 more embies). One step at a time.

I have an investigative hysterocopy under GA and found it fine, mind you they told me only a few days (4?) to recover and there was nothing to remove in the end so I assume it wasn't as tricky as what you're having with longer recovery period. I felt a bit tender in my abdomen afterwards but nothing I couldn't handle. The real downer was I got tonsilitis after it and it was the week before my friends wedding (I was a bridesmaid) so I generally felt rubbish that week! I felt better for the wedding (on the Saturday - op had been previous Monday) after some antibiotics for the tonsils anyway!!

Hello everyone else!

xxx


----------



## JW3

J9        sorry to hear about the results of your procedure and having yet more waiting ahead       I will be praying that everything goes well for you and that your next FET works or even that you get a natural in the mean time           will be thinking of your other two embies     I am sure that when you get your bfp it will be meant to be then     lots of love


----------



## JamesBrown

Thanks ladies   

I am feeling a tiny bit    that I have had to wait so long but am still    that this is for the best and we will get there one day.  All the waiting will be worth it.


----------



## Tama

J9    Sorry you are feeling a little low lovely    It is so hard when all you want to do it get on with things. However, I had to put my tx back to do immunes and looking back it was the right thng to do. I know it's hard but I have every faith that this will be the key for you sweetie         xxx


----------



## JamesBrown

Thanks Tama   .  Hope things are going brilliantly for you.  Have a lovely weekend.


----------



## JamesBrown

Hi

Hope you are all well.

Got a call from the hospital today and the fibroid resection is on June 6th.  Have been asked to be put on the cancellation list just in case we can get it sooner.


----------



## Tama

That's great J9, I will keep my fingers crossed that you can get in sooner   Hope you are okay   xx

Hope everyone else is keeping well x


----------



## trixxi

J9 ... thats good news.... really hope a cancellation comes up a bit sooner for you    ....  

Tama........ how are you doing??   

Hows everyone doing ? TK..... SF........ DK..... Jenny.... Malbec ........ Daisy.wheres she gone .... and anyone i missed


----------



## Tama

Hello Trixxi lovely how have you been? How are things? I'm okay thanks   xx


----------



## serenfach

On my Birthday then,* J9  * Woohoo.. that's when your new journey begins  Try to relax now and enjoy the time before it, babe.. the rollercoaster will be full steam ahead again after that!    Ooh........ the colour yellow just popped into my head thinking of you for some reason?? Any idea what that's about??

Hi to everyone else.. hope you're all doing ok. Anyone heard from *Misty* or *Daisy*, lately?? Sorry no other personals.. supposed to be my cleaning day today, but I've spent most of the day on the phone sorting stuff out ready to go back to work. GULP. The 3rd of May is fast approaching  Not sure I'm doing the right thing but if I don't try, I won't know eh..

Thanks for the replies to my last post, too  

Speak soon Xx Keep safe everyone Xx


----------



## JamesBrown

Hi ladies 

SF - Ooh, op is on your birthday. Hopefully that is a good omen. Not sure why the colour yellow came into your head, it should be red what with the rage I've been feeling at work the last few days. I work with blokes and one of them has decided that nothing is his responsibility and that I'll get the blame and pick up the pieces of his mess. I sure did put him in his place today and will be letting my boss know tomorrow. Such an arrogant pig!  
You all set for the christening? Hope so.
So, you are off back to work. I'm sure it will be super hard at first but then you'll get into the swing of things. 

Tama - How you doing? Feeling *pregnant* yet? 

Hey lovely Trixxi - You haven't been on for a while. How's things at home and the job situation? 

*Where has everybody gone?* Feeling that I'll be the only one left on here soon  . Getting real sick of not having our BFP yet now. Can't believe there is more waiting. Hopefully will be worth it one day. 

x


----------



## Tama

Hey J9   Sorry hun the waiting is a nightmare   I know it will be worth it sweetie    I'm okay just trying to get through each day with a lot of   Sorry work is a nightmare for you at the moment too, hate it when that happens! xx


----------



## JW3

J9        hope you get a cancellation soon    , thinking about you as always   

Sorry not been on much to do personals etc.  I am revising for an exam on 4th May and I've finally started to apply for a new job which closing date is on Friday so very busy until the weekend.  So hopefully at some point will get new job and stop feeling that my life has been on hold since the start of this IF.


----------



## trixxi

Gosh it is quiet on here   

hey tama... i am doing fine thanks ... more importantly how are you?? not sure if i have missed it but havent seen any updates from you do fill me in ....  

J9....... i know i have been quiet lately... just been in a dark place for a while.. but... i am dragging my lardy a** out of it.... seem to have piled on a few pounds in the last months whilst wallowing    work is getting better thanks got some new customers... hubby still miserable but has applied for other jobs so fingers crossed something comes up and he can get the h*ll out of where he is .. meanwhile after alot of soul searching i think i am going to go back to uni as a "mature" student!!    How are you doing??  really hope you get a cancellation and things can get going for you    the waiting is the worst bit ..... hang in there ... it will happen hun   


Think we could do with some  .......


----------



## Tama

Hiya Trixxi   Sorry you have been in a dark place my lovely   Glad you are feeling a little better though. Uni sounds good what will you do? Glad hubby is doing a little better too - hope he can find something that will make the difference to him   Do you have anything nice planned for the weekend? It is so lovely, just hope it holds for the weekend. I'm okay thanks. Nothing to report at the moment. Waiting for the first scan which is scaring the hell out of me tbh   You read so many things on FF about poor ladies getting to the scan and not having good news - and I am terrified for my baby(s)   Don't like to post too much about it as I know how very lucky I am but one you have them, after 6 very long years, you feel like you couldn't take it if anything hapened. Anyway enough about that - I am trying to keep positive and pray everything will be okay      Hope you have a lovely weekend sweetie - lovely to hear from you   xx

J9 how you doing lady? I am keeping my fingers crossed for a cancellation appointment for you   Hope you have a good weekend xx

SF/TK/Misty/Malbec/Clare/Guider/Jenny/DK and all the lerkers how are you all? Hope you are okay   Hope you all have lovely weekends xx


----------



## trixxi

Hey tama ...  sending you lots of         sweetie ... when is your first scan?? It must be hard to be excited but hopefully after the scan when you see one or two    hb  you will finally be able to enjoy being pregnant      I am hoping to do midwifery ... i have wanted to do it for years and have always put it off cos i thought i would get pregnant... so i am trying to move my life forward without any baby talk (if it happens fab.. if not life is still going forward iykwim  )... which is really hard but .... i cant keep living this horrible cycle any longer....  so as my sister said ... you should have a five year plan .... so for someone who seems to have bimbled thru life so far i am finally making plans!!


----------



## malbec

hey ladies, what lovely weather at the mo - we always get some fab sun in April!! bought a new bbq yesterday after work and tidied up the garden. friends coming for lunch tomorrow so going to do bbq now!

J9 - so pleased ur appt date has come thru. all the waiting is always so hard and would be great if u get a cancellation.

Tama - i totally know how u feel - i couldnt get excited until after first scan as you are so aware of all the poss things that could go wrong. have everything crossed that u see at least one strong healthy heartbeat when u go!

trixxi - that's great that u are re-training as a midwife, good for you! hope ur hubby finds something else soon too.

SF - enjoy ur last few weeks before return to work, at least there's easter and mayday bank hok to look forward to first!

hello to everyone else.

xxxxx


----------



## Topkat08

Hiya girls,

Gonna keep it short, gotta get on with the mountain of ironing i've been avoiding to enjoy the sunshine  

J9 ~ I really hope u get a cancellation come through hun, but if not, the wait will be worth it in the end. It's better to get these things sorted before going ahead with using ur lil frosties    x how r u keeping anyway?

Tama ~ How r u keeping hun? have u been sent through an appoitment for ur 1st scan yet? Dont worry, im sure everythings alright and they're snuggling in nicely    x

Malbec ~ Hope ur enjoying the sunshine hun! x 

Trixxi ~ how r u ma darling? good on u for doing the midwifery course! nothing more exciting than being able to put all this IF behind u and looking forward to the future! Hope ur hubby finds someting soon    x

SF ~ Hope everythings alright with u & ur's! Dont worry about returning to work hun, im sure everything will work out fine and u'll find the balance u need for ur family  x

Jenny ~ Good luck on the job front  x

DK ~ Sorry to hear ur having a hard time of it lately, remember if u want to talk we're all here for u, or u can pm me if u want.   

Misty ~ I know ur lurking lol. hope u & lil Dunky are alright x 

 to everyone else ive not mentioned, hope ur all keeping well x

AFM ~ im LOVIN' this sunshine we've had recently! Kaelan on the other hand is just getting over a ear infection (in both ears) and a throat infection but slowly getting back to his cheeky self. Had him sat in the front on the car earlier (parked up outside i ought to add lol) he was messing with everything, then he pulled out the key card - put it back in and pressed the Start/ Stop button    i couldnt believe it! Bump is coming on nicely, this pregnancy's been more worry than the 1st but luckily everythings alright and squiggles is growing nicely so just gotta remember to take it as easy as i can with a 20 month old    x

Anyway better get off  and stop avoiding the ironing... oh the joys! atleast i can listenin to dp on the radio    x

Luv & Luck 2 ya all 
TK x


----------



## trixxi

Its oh so quiet ..............


----------



## JW3

I am here reading just haven't had chance to post recently


----------



## Tama

Evening ladies,

Hiya Trixxi, how are you sweetie? Have you thought anymore about the course? How is your dh now? Hope you have a good weekend xxx

Jenny, how are things with you hun? xx

TK, glad you are well hun. What are you up to this weekend? xx

Misty, are you okay hun? Haven't heard from you in a bit xx

SF, how's things with you? Hope you are well xx

Malbec, hope you are okay hun. How are things going? xx

J9, how are you feeling lovely? What are you up to this weekend? xxx

Clare, thinking of you and hoping you are okay xx

Guider, hoping you are okay hun xx

DK, hope you are well xx

Hello to everyone hope you are all well xx

AFM dh and I had our scan yesterday which was 7+2 weeks. We saw two lovely strong heartbeats!!!! Totally over the moon, in love, blessed and overall very very happy. Just praying that everything goes okay and we have a happy outcome      xx


----------



## JamesBrown

Oh my.  Tama that is amazing news.  You very lucky lady.    

Went on a leaving do last night for the lovely girl who sat next to me at work.  Very sad to see her go but am sure we will stay good friends.  Just me and a load of blokes at work now.   

Hope you are all OK and having a good weekend.

x


----------



## JW3

Tama - wow congratulations, you are a twin mummy     so pleased for you, I hope your next scan is not going to be too long away      good luck        

J9    hello

Malbec - how are you doing?   

Trixxi - hi   

TK    sounds like you are doing well   

Everything is ok here, just got an exam in about 2 weeks so busy with that and everything else.  Also have applied for a job and must start to look for some other jobs soon as don't reckon I will get the first one.  Have fixed some work experience at a high school too so that will be interesting.  Ben is doing really well but he is so big still I have hurt both my wrists picking him up, I don't know how women who have bigger babies manage.  Seems like he will be walking soon so that will help.

Jenny x


----------



## serenfach

*Tama*   I have just 5 mins to have a quick read through and listen to a few tunes on the puter.. saw your news - twins! - I literally just burst into tears. Swallowing hard now lol. I am SO SO pleased for you. I know all the heartache of waiting and wondering is [finally!!!!!] over, and now you face months of worry in the back of your mind, but force those negatives out of your mind and think good thoughts.. surround yourself with positive things and positive people.. and *ENJOY* your pregnancy as much as you possibly can, sweetie   Many congrats!!!!!!!!           

*J9*.. really hope that cancellation comes through for you, babe  I always maintained the positive thought that "I've waited this long.. a couple more months is nothing"  

*Trixxi  TK  Misty*  *Jenny*  and everyone else       Hope you're all doing ok!!  Sorry.. gotta run Xx Speak soon Xx


----------



## JamesBrown

Hi ladies

Hope you are all enjoying this lovely weekend.  We've been busy pottering around.

Just got a very positive OPK - has to be worth a shot eh!  Been working it out and my cycles are now 35 days bang on.  Got the calendar and worked out that for next months cycle, AF will be due on the day of my op!  DOH! It always happens to me!  Have some tablets which I can take to stop it from coming nearer the time - phew!

Hey SF - Hope the plans for the christening are going OK.   

Hi Jenny - Hope the studying is going to plan.  Good luck with the job hunt.   

Hey lovely Trixxi.   

Tama - You must be so happy.  Try not to worry and as SF days enjoy!    

Hey TK - Glad all is going well with the bump.   

As of this Thursday at 5pm I'll be off work for 11 days - woot woot!  DH is working for the first 5 days and we then going away in the camper for a few nights.   

x


----------



## JW3

J9 -    great news about the regular AFs    all that time off sounds lovely as well    if you have any free time over the long weekend could always have a meet up in Leeds if you fancy it?  I need to make the most of it when DH is around to look after Ben.

Hi SF


----------



## JamesBrown

Hi Jenny.  Yeah, meeting up would be great.  Just let me know when you fancy it.


----------



## guider

Hi all
sorry i have been absent for so long, no idea what has been going on here and not going to read back through all the pages, just had to check back on my last post as someone was wishing me good luck with the rice which really confused me, then made me realise that the last time I was here Sam was just starting weaning.
and my excuse for not coming back is really silly
i kept thinking i have got behind and i know that it will take a while to read through everything so i won't do it now as i don't have time, but then for some strange reason the longer oyu leave it the more things there are to read so the mroe i put it off so now my theory is give up on what i have missed and come back and join you, so i hope you will be kind to me as I try to catch up on what has been going on!

so i will scan back through a few pages in a while and see how you are all doing


----------



## JW3

Hello Guider - nice to hear from you hope everything is going ok

All ok here, Ben is 10 months shortly and he's doing really well.  Going back to work on 28th June.  Hopefully we will get a lot of sun before then.


----------



## trixxi

Just a flying visit

TAMA.... thats fabbie news           .............  twins    .... absloutley over the moon for you hun ......      .. really hope you can start to enjoy being pregnant   


Guider ...... nice to see you    ikwym  about knowing where to start when you've not posted for a bit ..... just dive back in and i am sure you'll be back on track pronto    its actually been pretty quiet on here anyway   

Hi jenny ... cant believe ben is nearly 10 months    oh how time flies when your having fun!!

J9 .... SF ........


----------



## malbec

hello ladies, sooooo happy for Tama!!!

Trixxi - how are things with you?

J9 - camper van trip sounds fun! DH and i have both taken those 3 days off next week which mean we have tbe 11 days off too - we've booked a little house in Padstow in Cornwall for a week driving down Good Fri coming back Royal wedding Fri. can't wait to get away, hope we get some good weather and we haven't used the allocation of April sun this yr already!! Can't afford to go to the michelin star places to eat but hopefully will go for lunch at rick stein's cafe and the nathan outlaw seafood grill place at a hotel in Rock where his star restaurant is. yum yum!

Jenny - you sound so busy! good luck with job hunting and exams! hope ben is an early walker to save your back - then hopefully you can treat yourself to a firm back massage!!

SF - did u say you're going back to work after easter? enjoy your last couple of weeks at home full time, then i hope you enjoy being back at work and getting back into that too. nice that you'll still have half the week with Isaac too - hope it works out the ideal balance for you.

Guider - dont worry about reading back too far. i know what you mean about it putting you off - i'm posting on the twins thread and it moves far too fast - you have about 10 pages to read through after a few days!!

ok sorry everyone i've missed - posting on my mobile and cant see previous posts now so havd mind blank!!

big hugs to you all

XXXXX


----------



## guider

Jenny- yes everything is going fine here (well with me and Sam, DH is off work today with what started as a cold and now is really bad pain down the side of his face, must be bad as he doesn’t complain much  )
How do you feel about going back to work?

Trixxi – hope i’ll catch up soon, i see from your post that we have more twins on the thread   tama

Malbec – hope all is going well with the pregnancy.

AFM
Well i can’t believe it Sam is 6months today, I wished him a happy half birthday but he didn’t seem too bothered. We have been swimming today and have had to have DH under our feet all day, although he has spent most of the day in bed asleep. Sams weaning is going great, he tries anything although turned his nose up at swede and sweet potato today both of which he has had loads.
We have just got back from 5days on a narrow boat with my parents, sister, brother in law and niece and nephew, that many people shouldn’t be confined to that small an area particularly when they all spent most of the time not talking! Who knows what my mums next great idea will be!!!
This weekend we are off to see inlaws for easter, FIL had his bladder removed a few weeks ago, he is one of those people who is always iller than anyone else, but somehow has coped with this as easy as anything, i think it just goes to prove that when you actually have something serious wrong with you, you just get on with things.


----------



## JW3

Guider    lovely to hear about Sam and great news about the weaning.  I am ok with going back to work, I do want to work (preferably part time), my current job isn't perfect but I am going to go back there 3 days a week while I look for something that fits better with Ben e.g. nearer home, no travelling but hopefully something that I can still consider a career


----------



## guider

jenny -  with the job hunting, i know quite a few people looking at the moment and not much success, hope you find what you want. I had a chat with my boss and told him i would need a big payrise to be able to afford to go back assuming he would tell me where to go, but he said he would think about it, not actually what i had been hoping he would say!


----------



## JamesBrown

Just a quick one. Been trying to reply to your PM *Jenny* but your inbox is full. 

Have a good long weekend ladies.

x


----------



## malbec

hey ladies, i'm en route to padstow! hope u all have nice weekends planned. xx


----------



## JW3

J9 - sorry have made some space in mailbox now.  Looking forward to seeing you


----------



## MistyW

Hi girls
Sorry I've been missing but we've had major building work so I ran away to the Isle of Man and didn't have any computer access.
I've been thinking about Tama and praying it was a BFP, I am over the moon for you and TWINS!!!!         
TK - 20 weeks already!  That's flying by.
This is just a flying visit, but I hope that you are all enjoying the bank holiday and the sunshine.
Love to all xxx


----------



## Topkat08

Intruder Alert 

Hello strangers,

Sorry i've been awol, never seem to get 10 minutes these days, although the weather's blooming lovely!

SF ~ How did the christening go hun? Hope u all had a fab time and u managed to let ur hair down! U'll have to post a pic of u all? x

Tama ~ Wow Twins - Double trouble lol! Im so pleased for u! Hope the next fews weeks fly by for u then hopefully u'll start to relax and start to enjoy the rest of the pregnancy! Are u suffering much? x

Malbec ~ How r things going with u and ur little wigglers? x U started getting a bump yet? x

Misty ~ missed u! Hope u had a nice break in the I.O.M! Hope little dunky isnt suffering 2 much in this weather and hasnt caught the sun a lot.. Despite being plastered in sun lotion, kaelan's caught a lovely little tan  x

Trixxi ~ Hope things are alright hun x

Guider ~ Long time no 'see' glad to hear everythings going well! Doesnt time just fly by?! wont be long before he's crawling lol x

Jenny, J9 - hope ur both alright x

 to everyone else, hope ur keeping well x

AFM ~ Well it was my b'day y'day and woke to the most amazing hand made card and sloppiest kiss before having my hair pulled  but had a lovely day, although i have to say as much as i love this weather, it's blooming knackering running around after a 20 month old toddler & being pg in it... have definately ''popped out'' quicker this month. No denying it

Luv & luck to ya all 
TK x


----------



## guider

Malbec – hope you had a great weekend in Padstow

Jenny – just been looking and I can’t believe that it won’t be long until you are celebrating Bens 1st birthday, anything exciting planned?

Misty – hope you had a great time in the isle of man and that your house was still standing when you got back 

TK – I can’t wait to get my first birthday card from my little man, mother’s day was just weird this year as I just can’t believe that finally someone is giving me things and not just me running around after my mum as usual! Hope your birthday was nice and relaxing.

We have just got back from the inlaws, lots of firsts this weekend, first visit to a farm, first chocolate – as long as it is edible no problems there! And when we got home first lick of an ice lolly – well it was planned to be the first lick, dad at the ready to take photo of the face when the cold hit, but no it was edible so i lost most of my ice lolly!!! And it was that good that there were 2 drips on his t-shirt and the rest in his mouth, not bad going really.
We are now planning for a family gathering, we have decided not to have a christening or anything, but thought it might be nice just to invite everyone along to a general family get together as many of them have not met Sam yet, the trouble is most of them probably won’t bother either! We have decided to have it at a local campsite incase lots of people turn up, now having trouble working out how to give directions to it as it is a bit of the beaten track and people tend to assume they have got lost part way along the narrow lane next to the graveyard, particularly when they can suddenly see the water station (not sure if that is what you call it) right in front of you as the lane suddenly swings to the right. But it is ok as i have worked out how to sort the instructions, i asked DH enough questions and finally he has taken the hint and is sorting a map etc.


----------



## JW3

Guider - don't you think its funny how when they are eating something naughty they hardly make any mess at all and it all gets into the mouth?    We are just having a small bbq for Ben's birthday in our back garden, so not inviting many people as there wouldn't be room and we couldnt manage


----------



## guider

jenny -  that you have great weather for the BBQ


----------



## trixxi

Hello lovelies   

Is everyone out enjoying this fabbie weather    

Tama   .... how you doing hun been thinking about you ....  

J9.......you've been awful quiet? hope things are ok   

hi jenny, guider, tk, malbec(you must be getting big?  anyone bump pics you'd like to share??)

whats the general thoughts about the royal wedding??  anyone going to a street party??


----------



## malbec

hey ladies,

we've had a lovely week in padstow and done lots of nice stuff. we bought a big painting for our staircase!! yes i know we should be saving money for baby stuff but it was so cool we couldn't resist - i convinced dh it is an investment :-D had some yummy lunches out and generally enjoyed our last week long holiday as 'just us 2'. heading home tomorrow.

r.e. royal wedding, i think it's nice and the day off work is fab - great timing giving us this extra long bank hol w/e. cant believe how many saddos are camping on the sreets of london to get a glimpse tho - i'll be happy to see a pic of kate's dress at some point afterwards. we're driving home tomorrow and i hope the roads will be clear!

street party waiting for our return would have been cool but knowing me i would be the one who'll need to organise the first street party down our close as i love planning and organising stuff! our neighbour has invited us for a bbq with red, white, blue theme so that'll be nice. weather not meant to be sunny in oxon tho but never mind.

hope u are all well and enjoy the w/e.

xxx


----------



## guider

Trixxi – i think the royal wedding is going to end up a real flop for the general public, i haven’t heard of anything going on around here for it, so are you going to something?
Malbec – great to hear you had a good holiday, so what was the painting of?

We have been out almost all day, we went to wildkidz this morning much better than last time we were there, when we went before we ended up leaving as it was soo cold, now trying to decide what to do for the weekend


----------



## serenfach

The dress was stunning..... the rest, I couldn't care less about - although I should be more concerned about what we all paid for  Really irks me, sorry.

ANNNNNYhooo *cough*.. how is everyone? It goes very quiet in from time to time I see. Hardly surprising with everyone busy. Hope you're all doing ok. 
Good luck, *Jenny*.. almost there! 

*TK*.. belated Birthday wishes to you! Bet it was a fab day 

Not had chance to read back much [as usual] so forgive the lack of personals. *Trixxi.. Malbec.. Guider.. Misty.. J9.. DK..* and those I've missed  

Our Christening was lovely  but I must admit I feel a little left out not being Catholic along with DH and DS but then I don't do organised religion, so I'll just have to get over it.. 

Oh well.. hohum.. back to work next week  Not looking forward to it at all, but needs must an all that. I _do_ _need_ some adult interaction - least, more than I've had over the months, but I'll miss DS so much  We're hoping to have tx again this time next year, so I will have to give up work altogether if it works. I know we were VERY lucky to have ICSI work first time for us.. [there isn't a day goes by where I don't give thanks for that].. but as a consequence, I don't think I would handle it very well if it didn't work first time next time?? But then my philosophy remains: "If you don't try, you'll never know"  and 'giving up' is *not* something I do, so some major positive thinking will be in order!! [ and lots of hope  ]

Okie dokie.. gotta go again. Speak soon Xx Keep safe everyone Xx

*ps* - thanks for the txt, *J9* Xx


----------



## JamesBrown

Hi all

Been away in our camper since Tuesday. Had a lovely time.  Will catch up later.

Hope you are all having a nice long weekend.

x


----------



## JW3

SF - good luck for going back to work     I think you are really brave thinking of going for ICSI again, really hoping it will work out for you first time    

J9 - good to hear you had a great time


----------



## malbec

Hey ladies,

Guider - painting is of a big cow's face on a union jack background! Sounds a bit mad but I'll try and post a pic up at some point - ha ha!

SF - taxpayers only paid for the security needed at the royal wedding, which I think is fair enough due to some of the nutters out there! The royal family paid for most of the rest of it out of their own coffers (which OK is from our pockets ultimately too but they are getting that anyway so that's a separate argument!) - the Middleton's paid £100k out of their own pocket towards it too (mainly for very expensive hotel suites - yeah really common they are eh?!), I'm no royalist but having the royal family doesn't bother me either, I think overall the wedding probably brought more money into our economy (in London at least!) than cost us and I enjoyed watching some of the highlights! I thought Kate looked lovely and both her and Wills looked happy, kept trying not to grin at each other - just how any wedding should be on that front! Anyway hopefully the ridiculous amount of coverage will start to abate now! Good luck with going back to work! Hope you are one of those who finds you really enjoy it and find it makes you feel like yourself again - that's nothing to feel guilty about, I've never heard a man say they felt guilty being at work all day when they have kids!

J9 - hope you had a nice hol! Where did you head to in the camper? Did you get nice sun?

Hey Jenny, TK, Misty, Tama and everyone I have missed. Hope you are all enjoying the Mayday bank hol weekend. We've had BBQ round neighbours' houses yesterday and Friday since we got back and I'm meeting a friend of mine for lunch today so can't be bad! Whilst we were on holiday my in laws came over and decorated the kitchen for us (has been needing it since we had a new kitchen put in 3 or 4 years ago!!!) and my MIL did the hoovering and cleaned the windows, tidied the garden and cut the hedge back - very kind of them and means we can relax this weekend!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MistyW

Malbec - Is it a Caroline Shotton picture?  I've got a big one in Dunky's room - Mooclear Family.  It's Mummy Cow, Daddy Cow and 3 baby cows (I'm still hopeful of twins    )

Love to all xxx


----------



## malbec

Hi Misty,

It's Caroline Walker so same first name! Her website is http://www.caroline-walker.co.uk/ and you can see an example on her site! The one we bought is of Holly and is a square canvas (see the furthest painting on the right here http://www.caroline-walker.co.uk/paintings.html - but with a union jack background of different shades of blue rather than red/white/blue).

I just looked up your Caroline Shotton ones though and I recognise them - there are some galleries in Witney where I live with similar ones - they are cool too!

xxxxxx

/links


----------



## JW3

Malbec - I agree with you on the Royal Wedding - all that money that people have spent on bunting and other tat will be helping to regenerate the economy    not to mention the massive salmon my mum & dad had to buy for their street party - its all good for local businesses right across the UK


----------



## MistyW

Malbec - Cute pictures.  I love them, and am sure that they will be a great investment! x


----------



## MistyW

I got a BFP this morning!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JamesBrown

Wowee Misty - Congratulations.  A million sticky vibes   .           

J9
x


----------



## Tama

Misty, congratulations sweetie. Sending you tones of sticky vibes        xx

J9, how are you my lovely? Hope you are having a nice weekend xx

Jenny, hope things with you are okay xx

Malbec, how are you feeling hun? Hope you are having a good weekend xx

Trixxi, how are things with you hun? Hope you are well and having a good weekend xx

SF, good luck with the next tx hun. Really hope things work out for you xx

Guider, hope you are well xx

TK, hope things are coming along well for you xx


----------



## JW3

Misty - woohoo - that is fabulous news - congratulations    Dunk is going to be a big brother


----------



## JamesBrown

Hi ladies

Hey Jenny. Was lovely to see you last week. Good luck for this week  . Let me know how you get on.

Hi Tama - How you doing? Hope the twinnies are growing nicely. I'm not bad. A bit "back to work down" and suffering a tiny bit with AF but apart from that am all chilled *for now*. 5 weeks today that pesky fibroid comes out and I simply cannot wait!

Hey SF - Glad the christening went well. Hope going back to work is OK for you tomorrow.  
Real chuffed you are going for treatment again next year. 

Malbec - Hi there. Great that you had a nice holiday and treated yourselves. We went away to a place near Pickering in North Yorkshire. Camper didn't let us down and the sun shone.  
Hope the twinnies are growing nice and big.

Hi to everybody else. Back on later.

J9
x


----------



## Tama

Hey J9, yippee five weeks and counting    I hope that is goes quickly for you and then you can get moving again. Sorry you are feeling a little down, sending you a BIG     I'm working today, rubbish! Yes, things are coming along well. Had another scan on Friday and both babies have grown and changed so much. We got to hear the heartbeats which just blew me away! Keep me posted with how things are going    xx


----------



## JamesBrown

Awww Tama that is wonderful news about the scan.  You must be elated!  Nice to see you have a ticker.   

Rubbish about being at work though!

You know how it is, feeling like you are the only person to not get their BFP.  I was saying to Jenny the other day that after so long you start to lose sight of the goal.  I'm sure once we get going on the FET again I'll be back into it all.

x


----------



## JW3

J9      I am praying that this fibroid being out will be it for you       hope you have a good week & was lovely to see you too, we will have to do that again soon    

Tama - great news about your scan, that must have been wonderful   

All ok here, got exam on Wed so studying lots.  Went on a hen do at the weekend and wore silly pencil skirt and heels and ended up falling over running for my train    (ha ha ha - wasn't drunk honest)


----------



## Tama

J9,     It is so very hard when to wait and wait and wait for something only to get knocked back each time    I pray that getting the fibroid out will give you the best chance and give you your long awaited BFP - I have everything crossed for you sweetie      I finally decided it was okay to put up a ticker    xx

Hiya Jenny, hope everything is going well for you hun    Good luck for the exam on Wednesday    xx


----------



## JamesBrown

I forgot you were going on the hen do Jenny.  Hope you had a great time despite falling over.


----------



## JamesBrown

Thanks Tama.  Think I'm just a bit    because the holiday is over.  I noticed too that our next door neighbour is pregnant again.  Not another screaming child and more arguing - argh!
Am thinking though that now my cycles are around 32 days, once the fibroid is out, there is no harm trying naturally for a few months prior to FET.  Don't think I can wait that long!  I want my turn.

Looking forwards to watching that ticker of yours slide along nicely.


----------



## Tama

I think having to go back to work after a nice break always makes you feel a little      Just think we have another bank holiday coming up at the end of the month    I think you are right no harm in ttc while you wait for FET - I will keep everything crossed for a lovely suprise bfp    Boo to the next door neighbour!    xx


----------



## Topkat08

Hello my lovely's,

Was just doing my daily read and HAD to post today....

Misty ~ Huge Congratulations hun, i knew it would only be a matter of time before u became a bump buddy  Sending u tons of sticky vibes! Despite what u have been through u have to try and think positive, that beanie _IS_ gonna stick    x

Tama ~ Great news about ur scan hun, glad to hear everything is going well and Yay to hearing the heartbeat! U must be thrilled. Glad to see u've got a ticker up as well  x

Guider ~ How r things with u hun? hope little samuel is being a treasure! x

Malbec ~ Glad to hear u had a nice break away, good on u for treating urselves to a pic. When ur 2 arrives, everythings goes on them  make the most of it  x How lovely of ur In laws to do that for u while u were away. x

J9 ~ Oh hun sounds like u stating to feel a little down again about all this ttc malarky and as hard as it is u must try and believe that it will happen one day! Lets hope that once u've had the horrid fibroid removed a bfp will soon follow  Theres no harm in ttc naturally while waiting and u just never know, will be keeping everything crossed for ya  x On a lighter note, glad to hear u enjoyed ur lil camper trip!x

Jenny ~ I've just realised that ur little monkey is 1 next month!?! Doesnt time just fly by? Is he walking yet? x Good luck with ur exams! x

SF ~ Not long now till ur back at work if i remember rightly? Hope things work out for u and u soon get back into the swing of things and start enjoying having time for u and adult conversations instead on babble lol  x

Re: the royal wedding, sad i know but i loved watching it! I thought Kate looked stunning and the look of love she and William gave eachother when she walked up the aisle was lovely!

Erm cant remember anything else but hope every1's alright. x

AFM ~ im good, bump growing nicely, got our 20 week scan on monday and can't wait to find out the flava. Kaelan's cheeky as ever and having proper little tantrums lol x


----------



## JamesBrown

Hi TK   
Can't believe you are nearly 20 weeks!  Lovely that you and Misty will be bump buddies again.  Can't wait to hear about your scan results.  You have hit the nail on the head.  Tis 6 years ago since I found out about my first whopper of a fibroid and I would never have guessed I'd be in this position I'm in now.  I guess being at home for the last few weeks has made me feel a bit grieved about it all.  

Right, a bath then chicken curry washed down with a nice fruity beer in store for me tonight, oh and the snooker.   

Will be thinking of you tomorrow lovely SF.   

x


----------



## guider

SF - great to hear the christening went well, as for the feeling left out on the religion you should try what my inlaws did DH and his sister when they were christened one was done in a catholic church by the Methodist minister and the other in the Methodist church by a catholic minister, can you imagine trying to get all that organised and get the different denominations talking to each other  
Hope going back to work goes ok, what will Issac be doing?
I am dreading when the time comes for me to go back

J9 - hope you had a good time in the camper

Jenny - hope you are keeping well

Malbec - painting sounds interesting

Misty - now i feel i am missing something and will have to go and investigate Caroline Shotton


Tama - how are things going with you?

TK - wow you're half way already


----------



## MistyW

J9 - Thanks for your good wishes.  You are lovely    Curry, beer and snooker!!! A good remedy to post bank holiday blues methinks.  It's great that your cycles are about the same length each month. Have you got the Toni Weschler book, and are you going to try charting your temperatures?  I know I bang on about it, but I really love that woman!!!!      
Tama - Aw, how lovely that scan must have been, and hearing the twins heartbeats must have been amazing   
Jen - Good luck with the exam tomorrow.
TK - Thanks sweetheart.  I've just decided to enjoy every minute of this pregnancy and not worry about what could go wrong.  I realise that it could all end tomorrow, but that's no reason not to rejoice in what we have today!  Hee hee, I've gone all philosophical!  20 weeks really has flown by, do you have any inklings about whether it is a boy or a girl?
Guider - Thanks for that (although I used a cheapy pee stick    ) How are things going with you?
Got to dash, I need a cup of tea!
Love to all xxx


----------



## JamesBrown

Hi

Hey Misty - I do have that book because you forced me to buy it when I was on clomid   .  I will start following it again once that stoopid fibroid is out.

Hope you are doing well. More sticky vibes.                

How is work going SF?   

J9
x


----------



## guider

misty - doesn't matter what you paid for the peestick  is  

J9 - hope the fibroid is sorted soon 

AFM - I am exhausted, and it is nothing to do with Sam, I just son't seem to be able to get to sleep at the moment, I go to bed and just lie there for what feels like hours, when I finally get to sleep Sam wants his feed, then I lie there for a few more hours trying to get to sleep again


----------



## Clare R

Hi all, 

Hope you're ok. I've been having a total break from TTC but have been lurking every now and again. But now I'm back on the rollercoaster!!

Misty - really pleased you got your BFP. Realx and enjoy next 8 months.

Tama - I knew it would be twins given your HCG. I'm soo pleased for you. If anyone deserves twinnies then its def you after everything you've been through.

J9 - hope you're ok hun. The waiting is so hard.

Guider - sorry to hear about sleeping.

Hi to everyone else - just a flying visit while I catch up. When people said they had a break from TTC I could never understand how they could do that. But we've done just that since Jan and its been fab. I think we jusst reached that point when we had to have a break. We've been enjoying life as a 2, plenty of going out, been skiing and just got back from an Asian adventure which was amazing. 

Whilst enjoying life we also appealed to move clinics as ours were rubbish and would only use 1 type of drug on LP. Then 2 days before hol our appeal was granted and our last 2 cycles have been moved. I also have regular cycles since Jan which for someone with no cycles is amazing. So clinic wanted to use normal cycle which was when I was away so took drugs with me and EC is on Monday!! Crept up on us totally but best way to do it. Last time I did angle bumps protocol with 27 tablets a day (a meal in itself!!). This time I'm on the Jeremy Kyle diet!! Everyone gets pg on that programme! So very relaxed about it all. To be honest given my pants eggs we cant believe it will ever work so dont really expect anything from this cycle. 

Anyway, will ready back and catch up. Glad to be back chatting to you all, I missed you guys.
C x


----------



## Tama

Clare, that is fab news   Wishing you tones of luck for Monday   I will be thinking of you - please let us know how you get on. I'm sure having a break has been really good for you, just relaxing and taking it easy. I will keep everything crossed for you hun    xxx


----------



## JW3

Clare - good luck for your egg collection hope it goes really well, and is good to hear you have been having some nice time out


----------



## guider

Clare – great to see you back  on the rollercoaster, hope it isn’t too bumpy a ride

Tama – how are you doing, can’t believe you’re almost at 3months now 

Jenny – hope you and Ben are both well

AFM
Much better night last night, started with me falling asleep on the sofa, well i assumed i fell asleep we were watching a comedy thing on Dave there were supposed to be 3 different comedians and well there only seemed to be the one on it 
Of to a couple of groups today.
Really must go as someone is starting to get really stressed and annoyed with his hiccoughs


----------



## MistyW

Clare - Aw, we missed you too    Tell me more about your Asian Adventure.  As somebody who is terrified of flying, it's going to be the closest I get! 
Jeremy Kyle diet!!!!      I like it!!!! 
Now, why do you think your eggs are pants?  Come on, Mrs...         Your eggs are only 30 years old, young and healthy and ready to burst into life         REPEAT REPEAT REPEAT!!!!!! It's going to work, and we are going to be bump buddies      xxx


----------



## JW3

J9    have just done you a big PM and totally didn't work    hope you have a good weekend


----------



## serenfach

Hi all. Not had chance to read back everything..

*Misty! CONGRATS!!!!*   I can only imagine the concerns you must have, but the fact remains you are pregnant NOW - and hopefully for the next 7/8 months   Enjoy it Xx Aaah, lil Dunky a big bro 

*TK*.. hope you're feeling well  Yeah work was ok, thanks, not as bad as I expected.. but then I was home by 3.30pm [oops] I have a barking cough and cold and the boss didn't want me spreading my germs.. tried to send me home at 11am!?  But I hung on and got a load of stuff sorted, so 

*J9*.. not long to go!   Hope you're doing ok, babe Xx

*Jenny*.. lots of luck for your final hurdle 

*Tama*.. great to 'hear' your little miracles are growing strong 

*Malbec*.. re the wedding.. I just don't like the Royal Family lol, simples. I won't go on about it, it'll turn into a rant  Hope you're feeling ok 

*Claire*.. nice to 'see' you, babe 

*Guider.. DK.. Trixxi*..  and anyone else I missed.. sorry, rushing now..

Oh, before I go, I have to quickly share...... Last year when I had all the hormone level tests before tx, they came back a right sham.. they were all over the place. Since I've had Isaac my cycles [for the 1st time in my life!?] became 28/29 days. Then it went nuts again and last month was the most more bizzare to date [long story] Went to the docs to have my levels checked and they all came back normal  The doc has no idea why my periods are playing up as we ruled out stress [I was WAY more stressed in the months after giving birth with Isaac's tummy troubles/no sleep] and we ruled out 'sudden weight loss'. Seems it may be a physical problem. I read up a little on the net and all signs indicate early menopause  Surely the doc would have discussed that with me, though??

Anyways.. really gotta go now. Keep safe everyone Xx Speak soon Xx


----------



## malbec

Hey ladies,

Misty - congrats on the BFP! Have everything crossed for you.

Tama - my little twin buddy! Nearly 11 weeks already, yippee! You can tell the world soon.

TK - my bump buddy! I was thinking 'wow TK is nearly 20 weeks' and then remembered I am only about a week behind you - yay!

J9 - sorry you have been feeling low hun, I thikn if anyone told us when we first started ttc how long we'd be waiting we'd just not be able to believe it, must be the hope that keeps us going. More regular cycles sounds positive and I really hope the fibroid removal does the trick. And if not, that the break from tx might be just the ticket for your body being ready to bring on the FETs   

Guider - hope you get some more sleep soon!

SF - did you vote yesterday? Didn't labour miss out from taking a majority in the Welsh assembly by 1 seat or something? Why the big swing away from Plaid Cymru? I know nothing about Welsh politics - just intrigued! Sorry to hear about your cycles being up the spout again. I'm no expert but I would be very surprised if you were going through early menopause at your young age. I wonder if it is more likely that your hormones changed and seemed more "normal" after going through pregnancy/birth etc and now they have gone back to what they were like before for same reasons you had IF probs? Hope you can get some answers or relief at least in any case.

Jenny - tee hee at you falling over (hope you weren't hurt except maybe a bit of pride dented?!) EVIL pencil skirt and heels!! Nothing to do with the vino! Hope you had fun on the hen night.

Clare - sounds like you have been having a fun well-deserved break from ttc and are in a good mindset for this cycle - I was amazed how much I just got on with normal life during second IVF and like you say it just creeps up on you - if only we could always engineer that approach! All the best for e/c on Monday, hope the new clinic's protocol works for you.

AFM, well what a miserable day of rain. Guess we were due it sometime but it didn't have to all come at once! Not much planned today - DH has gone back to bed for a bit and I need to get him up shortly, then we plan to head into town and go for a civilised coffee and look round the shops. I need to buy a pack of fondue chocolate as tonight am going to my sis in law's for a girl's night in! Can't wait - will catch-up with friends I haven't seen for ages as some live outside Oxon and am taking a bottle of champagne (well English bubbly actually - Camel Vallley Brut from Cornwall - supposed to be excellent!) and my choc fondue fountain! Her DH is away at the 'Southport Weekender' (which is actually at Butlins in Minehead, Somerset this year since Pontins went into administration!) so she planned a big girl's night. 

Take care all

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## guider

SF – hope you are ok, i’m still waiting for  to show up after having Sam, if you think you may be having early menopause can you ask you GP to do the blood tests to find out?

Malbec – hope you have a great girly night in, and that DH enjoys Butlins, I’ve been there a few times we used to go on school trips when the poor French students were over on exchange (I say poor French students, can you imagine that the best we could take them to was Butlins when they took us to the Eiffel tower etc)

AFM
I got very wet this morning at a guiding recruitment event, the leaders were disappointed that i didn’t take Sam, i thought it was unfair he gets dragged along to 2 meetings a week (ok so he has fun pulling the brownies and guides hair and chewing my neckerchief) and i definitely didn’t want him out in that weather, well actually i didn’t want to be out in it either!


----------



## JW3

Guider - I have not had any AF either although I have gone on mini pill so don't know whether it is down to that?  I'm still feeding Ben myself too so it might be that too? Guess we just have to wait and see.

Leaving Ben with DH this afternoon and going out for lunch and shopping with a friend


----------



## MistyW

Hi everybody

Jenny - Wow, that's a long time to go without AF.  I think mine returned at about 6 months, and I'm STILL feeding    Have a great day shopping   

Guider - So are you thinking about number 2 then?   

Malbec - Hope you enjoyed your night out.

Seren - Yep, like others have said on here, your cycles can do crazy things after having a babba.  I do agree that it is a bit early for the menopause.  Apparently, girls generally hit the menopause at the same age as their mothers.  Have you asked your Mum?

Clare - I won't be able to get computer access tomorrow, but I will be thinking of you and sending you lots of astral      and     
Let us know how you get on xxx

J9 - Are you giving your dh a break this month then?    Have they told you how soon you can start ttc after the op?

Tama - How's the bump coming along?

DK - How are you?  I hope that you will post and let us know soon xxx

TK - How did the scan go?  Can you recycle K's old clothes or are you going to have to splash out on a load of pink ones?    xxx

AFM - Still UTD, did another test this morning and line came up immediately and is really dark.  The next 2 weeks are the danger ones for me, as the first mc and the bleeding with Dunky were at 6 weeks.  Staying positive though     

Love to all xxx


----------



## guider

jenny - hope you enjoyed your afternoon out, i'm still feeding Sam as well, so am assuming that is why no  although i know someone who's periods came back within about a month and she is still feeding?

misty - yes and no, i would love another, but think that maybe Sam being a little older, (or maybe just not needing my boobs anymore  ) would be good - sending loads of sticky vibes your way


----------



## Tama

Afternoon ladies, hope everyone is well and had a nice weekend   

Clare wishing you tones of luck for today sweetie - hope it goes really well. Can't wait to hear how you get on       xx

J9, how are you feeling lovely? Not too much longer now   xx

Misty, congrats sweetie so happy for you   xx

Guider, hope all is well with you and Sam xx

Malbec, hope you and the babies are okay hun. Not too much longer until the 20 week scan   xx

Jenny, how are you hun? xx

SF, hope work goes well for you hun. Sorry can't offer any advice re periods. I'd go back to GP xx

TK, hope everything is going well for you hun xx

Trixxi, how are things with you hun? How is dh now? Hope you are okay   xx

Dk, hope you are okay hun xx

AFM, ticking along and counting the days until our 12 week scan. Just praying both babies are okay and doing well. Still feeling anxious on and off but guess that normal. xx


----------



## guider

Tama - I know this won't help, but on the anxious side, yes you are bound to feel anxious, it took a long time before i was willing to fully believe it and I think that I finally got a lot more excited at the 20week scan as i wasn't quite so petrified by then that something would definatley go wrong, to me the half way mark was so much more than the 3month when they say it is safe to start telling the world.
i think the difference is that for people like us who have been through so much it takes a long time to relax about it all, just keep positive and take one day at a time


----------



## Tama

Thanks Guider    I have been taking the one day at a time step which for the main is okay just odd days when you get some twinges or something like that you get a little wobble set in. Like you say I do think it takes longer for it to sink in when you have had IF and tx. My friend told everyone she was pg the day she pee'd on a stick    took me about three weeks to even believe it myself let alone telling anyone else    Hope you and Sam are well    xx


----------



## Topkat08

Good morning ladies,

Hope u all had a nice weekend and didnt get 2 much rain! 

Tama ~ Not long to go now hun, u've nearly reached the 12 week mark. To us looking at ur ticker it's going quickly although to u, i bet it feels like forever. When's ur scan booked for? I agree with guider when she says the 20 weeks scan seems to be the point that u start to 'relax' and let it sink in a little more but saying that, it didnt seem 'real' to me until my waters went with K and the contractions started    lol x

J9  ~ How r u feeling now hun? Hope ur feeling a little brighter about ur up and coming appointment and ttc again after now ur back and work and dont have as muh time to think about things (hope that doesnt sound insensitive) I think the longer u have to wait to more precious the moment when u hold ur newborn, esp when u've had tx etc to get there.... Believe that it WILL happen after the fibroid has been removed, either naturally or with the help of fet!      x

Misty ~ Ur totally right about enjoying each day as it comes! I hope the next 2 weeks fly by for u and ur ticker coninues to slide further and further along until it's replaced with a shiny new one    x oh and it makes no difference what test u used... i started with about 15 cheapo ones before i bought a digi or 2 lol x 

Clare ~ Welcome back hun. Sounds like the break from ttc has done u the world of good! How did u get on y'day? x 

Malbec ~ yep ur not far behind me hun, whens ur 20 week scan? are u going to be finding out the flavas? hope u got ur chocolate fondue and had  lovely girly night x 

Guider ~ I had to chuckle when i read about sam chewing on ur neckerchief and pulling hair, sounds like a little pickle    R u sleeping any better? x 

SF ~ Hope ur feeling better    glad to hear work wasnt as bad as u thought it might be! Sorry i cant really offer any other advice other than whats already been said, i would go and have a word with ur doctor and see what they say about eraly menopause etc, im sure they can do a blood test if t would put ur mind at ease. I think its more likely to be ur body still adjusting after having a bubba, i read somewhere it can take up to a year for everything to calm back down etc but do go n have a word if its worrying u    x x

 to everyone else ive not mentioned (esp the lurkers   ) hope ur all keeping well x 

AFM well have finally reached the half way mark and had our 'big scan' y'day, was lovely.. we have another bouncing    on the way so all the clothes we have for K that have only ever been worn once and never worn at all will be found out soon    x Excited now coz i know it's all about counting down now rather than up and this second half flew by first time round   

Had to just 'edit' this minute... talking of time flying by... i looked at my tickers and its only 3 months till my 'baby' turns 2    x


Anyway better get off as off to get K's feet measured again and get him some new shoes and whatever else i see lol x 

Luv n luck x x x x


----------



## Clare R

Hi all, 


TK - congrats on your     Really pleased for you. Let the 2nd half countdown begin!


Tama - how are you hun? What day is scan booked for? Then you can tell the world about your beautiful twinnies. I'm sure its hard to believe it, but it is and you deserve it   Prob too late now but did you know your gp can prescribe clexane and gestone on NHS for you? Not sure how long you stay on it for after BFP. 


Misty - glad you're still UTD!   Take it easy (well as easy as you can with Dunky!). My eggs are rubbish! Been told by 2 consultants now and told to go for donor eggs. We decided to give it 1 more shot. They seem to pack up and leave on day 3!! 


Jenny - how did exam go?   


Guider  - sounds like you're busy with guides. Hope Sam is well. 


J9 - hop you're ok hun. How's the camper van?


Malbec - how was girls night in?


SF - cant help much on AF"s. However you were mild PCO if I remember correctly? I have PCO and had no AF's for over 2 yrs. Then our of blue last summer I had a natural AF and had them regularly for 4 months. Then they just stopped again last Oct. All blood tests and scans in that time were normal and said I wasn't PCO which was weird. When they stopped all tests showed PCO again. Then in Jan they started again and have been as regular as clockwork since and this IVF has been done using the adv of a natural cycle. I recently saw a specialist in PCO to try to understand AF's starting then disappearing. He said it is a trait of PCO and they don't know what causes it. It also gives misleading blood results. So maybe you have the same problem? PCO can really mess things up. He said they didn't know why sometimes PCO AF's are as regular as clockwork and then why they go haywire or stop again. Not sure if this helps or not? 


AFM - EC yest. Got 9 eggs which quite pleased with as had 9 follies since 1st scan. DH's sample was borderline so unfortunately we had to do ICSI this time. Not sure if its a good thing, bad thing or makes no difference! Anyway had the dreaded call this morning and 8 have fertilised which is good. So we await the next call tomo. Its day 2 and 3 when they start to fail so we'll see what happens next couple of days. Sorry didn't get on yest, had v low blood pressure for ages after procedure so we were there a long time yest. Then I came home and slept. Been alot more sore this time than the past 2 times. 


Question - my grey hair needs dying. Should I go to hairdressers tomo before transfer or is it ok in 2ww or should it not be done at all?? Any advice ladies?


----------



## Tama

TK, lovely news that you are having a baby boy    Congratulations    Nice that you will get to use those clothes that only got worn once    I remember watching evening one elses tickers going up each week and thinking how quickly they seemed to move but you're right when you look at your own it seems to go like a snail    My scan is next Tuesday (     ) so a week today    Excited and anxious all rolled into one. xx

Hope everyone else is okay. Any news from Clare? xx


----------



## Tama

Doh! Someone came in while I was trying to post and didn't see that you had posted Clare!

Congratulations nine eggs is wonderful and 8 fertilized is amazing - so pleased for you    I will keep everything crossed for the next couple of days for those lovely embies            Keep us posted    xxx


----------



## malbec

Clare - congrats on the 9 eggs and 8 embies! thik that fert rate answers ur question about whether ICSI was a good thing :-D i have to dye my hair every 4-5 weeks and do it myself with permanent dye. all the advice seems to be that hair dye is not any risk at all. check out NHS website and decide for yourself.

TK - congrats on expecting another little fella! yes am defo going to find out too. 

Tama - I've luckily not been worrying but also dont feel i can get excited yet - still seems such a long wait. I've never been the type of girl to be all gushing with baby talk and that hasnt changed. i was pleased and relieved to tell everyone as soon as had 12 wk scan - u have to when u start showing so early - and i told everyone about the ivf, but that doesnt mean i take it for granted that it'll all be fine  i hope i can start getting excited after 20 wk scan but still probs wont buy anything till 25 wks!! 

hello everyone else!

xxx


----------



## guider

Tama – even when we reached the 12week mark we were scared to tell anyone, only 1week to go until you’ll be 3months,  

TK – thanks for asking, shame you didn’t ask at the end of last week then the answer would have been yes, unfortunately i’ve gone backwards again and am not sleeping so well again, who knows why or what is going on, probably not helped by DH not being home again!
Wow – 20weeks already the scans are always soo exciting, it’s great to hear that you can now count down  what does your ‘baby’ think to having a new brother?

Clare – not just Guides, I do Brownies as well, no time to stop and breathe some days!
As for dying your hair i know there are some dyes that cannot be used when pregnant therefore to me they shouldn’t be used during the 2ww, but then i’ve never been brave enough to dye my hair so i would go for the avoid it  completely theory as i too scared to do it!  

AFM – i’ve had the strangest day, yesterday i got a lie in, Sam was awake around 7.00, so i fed him and was able to put him down then he didn’t get up till around 8.30, this morning it was 6.30 up and then screaming, so that was a great start to my birthday. I then got a text from DH (he’s away mon/tue/wed this week) telling me where to go to find a pressie from Sam, he looked a bit confused, not convinced he remembered buying it  went to get Sam weighed, then off to wriggly readers, then a group of us always pop to a cafe for lunch afterwards, Sam had he first taste of cake when he got to share my own individual birthday cake that came out with a sparkler, it was a lovely surprise. Unfortunately Sam has had a clingy day, think he has a tooth coming, so didn’t want to cuddle anyone else really all day. Tonight we had an open night at guides so some of them bought cakes with them for the visitors, one of my assistant guiders gave Sam a bit of her cake, unfortunately this meant he got a taste for it and i was looking the wrong way as he opened his mouth as wide as he could and dived forward into a very thickly iced cake in my hand  finally in bed so i have a few minutes to myself without him clinging to me, although i don’t care how much he wants to cling to me, that’s what i’m here for.


It’s been a while since we had an update on the group, so if there is anything that anyone needs updating let me know, i have changed a few bits but i think i probably have missed a few things, so please feel free to shout at me if i have anything wrong


----------



## guider

[csv]
Name ,Treatment ,OTD , Outcome , EDD , Other 
Bella 64,,June, natural  , 20th March 2011
Bellini, , , Adam Richard James







, 25th November 2010, 

Clare, ICSI, EC 9th May ,  
Clomid User, IVF, ,  , ,12th July , 
Guider, ICSI, , Samuel James







, 18th October 2010,  

J9, , 
LTGL, , , Harriet Lola  , 19th August 2010, 
Malbec, ICSI #2, 29th January,  , , 6 week scan 12th February
Misty, 
Serenfach, ICSI, , Issac David http://, 24th July 2010 , 
[URL=http://lilypie.com][img][url=http://lb1m.lilypie.com/zy8bp1.png%5b/img%5d%5b/url][/color][color=#334466]http://lb1m.lilypie.com/zy8bp1.png[/color][/URL][/url[/url]] 
Tama, IVF,  , scan 17th may

Topkat, clomid, ,  , 7th February booking in appointment

Vicky, ICSI, , Hannah  , 30th December 2010, 
[/img][/csv]


----------



## guider

J9 - i didn't know whether to post an update or not this time, but I hope you don't mind I thought it would help to send all the  your direction, i know it will be your turn soon, won't be long until the 6th June, do you know what is likley to be happening next for you?


----------



## Clare R

J9 - know how you feel about the up-date. Its just me and thee now, waiting patiently for the stork to arrive. Must be our turn soon. Sending you massive hugs    Dont worry, i'll still be here in 2 weeks waiting to go again. 


Guider - dont worry about putting the up-date up. Hope you had a fab birthday. Must have been lovely to get a pressie of Sam. Sounds to me like that boy has got a sweet tooth!!


Malbec - how long have you got to wait for your next scans to find out flavours?


Tama - 6 days till next scan. Keep ticking those days off!! Have you got a little bump yet? Has it sunk in that your pg yet and also that you're having twinnies? I'd love twinnies. My cousin has IVF twins (1 of each). They're 3 next month and are just adorable. They are so close its amazing and lovely to watch. 


Misty - hope you're taking it easy. Thats an order  


AFM - just waiting for the dreaded call. Today is the 1st day of grading them and normally this is when they start showing their poor quality so v nervous about call. DH has his hopes up as they mentioned going to blast yesterday which no-one has ever mentioned to us before even with similar numbers. So he has convinced himself that they must be able to tell they are good uns already. I keep telling him they cant tell anyth on 1st day. So pressure is on!!! Aargh, just ring phone!!


Did anyone watch apprentice last night? What a bunch of idiots. Makes me laugh the things they say.


----------



## Tama

J9, BIG     sweetie. IT WILL BE YOUR TURN NEXT            xxx

Clare, I have everything crossed for the call today, what time will they call you? My clinic make you wait until about 2pm    which always seems a lifetime away! Sending you tones of dividing vibes       I have days when I can't stop smiling and rubbing my belly, then I will have a 'blip' and fear the worse (for no real reason really). I am so happy and do feel very blessed to be having twins. Guess you just worry about everything as you love them so much already! Anyway, enough waffle. Can't wait to hear your news    xx

Guider, Happy Birthday for yesterday    Sounds like both you and Sam had a nice day - did you take a photo of him all covered in cake?    I think after next week I will still feel scared - think it is just one of those things, I've turned into a crazy lady    xx

School shop is open and there are tones of them!! Better go will be back later    xx


----------



## Clare R

Had the dreaded call. They are all 4 cell apart from 1 which is 6 cell. They are varying quality though. There are 3 better quality ones so booked in for transfer at 9am tomo morn. So better than in the past. Bit disappointed that blast was mentioned yest and today they're not good enough but we did expect it. Hopefully they'll keep going overnight. The next 24hrs are the worst period for my embies. Day 3 normally means stopped growing. Fingers crossed change of drugs this time makes a difference


Anyway enough about me!


----------



## Tama

4 and 6 cells are wonderful Clare on day 2. I know you say day 3 is the day that things have gone wrong in the past BUT that was the past. I will keep everything crossed that those lovely embies keep dividing and dividing            Hang in there sweetie      xxx


----------



## Clare R

Thanks Tama. I've checked my notes and my last cycle they were only 1 or 2 cell at this stage and on my 1st cycle they were 2 cell at this stage so improvement on the last 2 go's. This process messes with your head so much!! I think both you and J9 will sympathise when I saw you just dont expect anything but a negative result after all the previous negatives. Been v relaxed up until today about whole thing. Think its cause we're getting nearer the dreaded day 3!! DH is away too which doesn't help. He was going to do a 6 hr round trip tomo morn to come for transfer but I've told him I'll be ok on my own. 


Tomo is our 4th wedding anniversary so maybe that's a good omen when having them put back tomo?! Straws, grasping, springs to mind!


----------



## Tama

I can really understand how the worry and stress levels build at this stage    It is really, really good that the embies are looking stronger and better at day two that on the previous cycles      Can't be easy with DH away    I don't think it's silly to think about good omens etc. When we had tx it was our third tx, we had the ET on the 13.03.11 so more '3's' and we had three lovely blasts - all those things kept me going. I will keep praying for more good news tomorrow for you hun      xxx


----------



## Clare R

Thanks Tama. Apologies to everyone for taking over the board today!!


Well off to my Mum's soon for her to stab me in the butt with Gestone. Here goes the bruises on my bum again!! Talk about embarrassing having it done. Thank god my Mum is a nurse so has seen worse!!   Oh and pessaries twice a day from tonight, lovely gunk everywhere, cant wait!  


I always remember SF saying last piece of dignity was gone when she started pessaries, how right she was!


----------



## guider

Clare – i know you feel bad that they have decided against going to blasto, remember it is because they can already tell which the strongest is. I had hoped for blasto last time as i thought getting to blasto would make all the difference, when the hospital phoned me to say they wanted me in that day and we weren’t going to blasto i burst into tears on the phone, i knew it was all over and there was no point in getting my hopes up anymore, the poor woman on the other end of the phone didn’t know what to say to try and calm me down, i cried most of the way to the hospital and got home knowing that it would never work, well look at us now, ^fingrerscrossed^ this is your time
 for tomorrow


Tama – would have loved a piccie of sam covered in cake, but there was as much on me by then as him


----------



## Tama

Clare, hope the bottom jab goes okay    I too am taking 100mg of gestone daily and two bum bullets    I have to say I will not miss doing the gestone, have huge lumps under the skin - BUT I would do anything! Good luck for the call tomorrow. Keep us posted      xx

Guider, shame about the pic that would have been funny    xx


----------



## Clare R

Guider - thanks for the reassuring words.


Tama - 1st Gestone done. My new clinic have given me bigger needles for it than the last clinic. These are massive. I thought it was a joke but my Mum says its correct. My bum is sore already. It took months last time to stop being sore, know what you mean about the lumps. I went of hol after last cycle in Dec and went for a massage in spa, woman wanted to know what was wrong with my bum    Like you say we'll do anything for that elusive BFP. I still take my hat of to you for managing them for 3 months. Front door bullets to look forward to later! Completely confused before as protocol said insert vaginally and box of utrogestan says swallow whole with water. Bit of a difference so had to ring clinic and ask which end to use, felt like a right idiot!! Cleaxane is a doddle. 


I bet you all feel like you're living this journey with me, the amount of info I've bored you all with today!! Tomorrow is a new day and I will try to bore you all less!!


Tama - another day nearer to your scan, yey.


Night all - praying my embies don't commit suicide overnight, Clare


----------



## JW3

Clare - good luck, I will be thinking of you          

Exam went ok I think just got to wait and see now.  All ok here just very busy catching up with things.  Got to make a cake for my brothers wedding - omg the pressure


----------



## JW3

J9    I may be getting in touch soon   , although I quite enjoy baking I'm not sure my presentation skills are quite up to weddings (or anything else for that matter)


----------



## Clare R

Morning Ladies, 


Jenny - wow your baking skills must be fab. Sounds like a bit of pressure though. My sis friend made our wedding cake and it was lovely. I recommend pearlescant icing. Its gives a lovely shimmer. Glad exam went ok. When do you get your results?


J9 - any camper van trips planned? I love camping, we go quite alot. Normally start going early April!!


Tama - any day getting ticked off the scan list today!!


Hi everyone else.


AFM - embies didn't commit suicide yet!! I have 2 8 cel embies on board a grade 1 and a grade 2. Can you believe it!! Care grade them 1 to 4 with 1 being best. Embryologist said grade 1 and 2 have same chance of working. Now for someone who 2 4 cell poor grade put back last time this is amazing. I'm so pleased gives me hopes that we dont have to go to egg donation for our next go as suggested. Oh and fan fare please....   I have a grade 1 6 cell going in the freezer!!! My other 5 are mostly 8 cell, some 6 cell grade 2-3 so they're keeping them in culture to see if they get to blast. Not sure they will but worth a try. They wanted to know if I wanted to freeze 6 cell now or see if it got to blast too. I didn't know what to do but since never had option to freeze I decided to freeze 1!! Not that 1 frozen is much use but still have another fresh go left. I almost burst into tears!! Not that this means a positive result or anything but nice for once that they weren't saying poor embryos. So the 2ww starts. This feels like the 1st proper 2ww I've had as past 2 cycles been told chances are v slim.


----------



## Tama

Oh wow Clare that is amazing news sweetie, so so so happy for you   
 on being PUPO    Just wonderful news   Now you rest up and keep the PMA up - those two lovely embies have every chance    xxxxx


----------



## Tama

Hey J9  Great news that you have dates and times - yippee!!! It *will *be your turn really, really soon - I just know it        I know things for me are different now but I remember only too well that feeling of seeing all my friends with their bumps and or babies, watching all the FF's around me get pg and feeling like I was being left behind   I really hope that having a fixed date for the op will give you some more hope and before you know it you will be having FET     xxx

Clare, hope you are resting up and enjoying being PUPO   xx

BIG hello to all the other ladies. Hope you all have a lovely weekend  xx


----------



## MistyW

Hi girls
Just a quickie from me...
Clare - Congratulations on being PUPO         That is fantastic about your little eggies.  I hope that they are nestling in and making themselves comfortable for the next 9 months!!!!!!!!  I'm so excited for you    xxx
J9 - Just keep the faith that the next surprise BFP is yours         xxx
AFM - Completely crap day today.  Dunky flew off a trike at playgroup today and smacked his head on the concrete.  I was standing right next to him and couldn't stop it happening, I just feel so guilty.  He's been seen by the doctor who thinks he's OK, but he's been asleep for 2.5 hours so far. 
And I've got horrible stomach cramps... just hoping it's because I've been so tense all morning, but it hasn't escaped my notice that it's Friday 13th and my positivity has just vanished     
Love to everybody else, and sorry for the dismal post xxx


----------



## Tama

Misty     I'm sure everything is okay sweetie   Hope D is okay and feeling better soon poor little man   xxx


----------



## malbec

*Clare* - all sounds really positive for you, I really hope those embies implant for you and that you get some in the freezer too 

*J9* - sorry you are feeling down and left behind, it is always so hard when it seems everyone is pg around you and with this thread we haven't had any new FF-ers join us for YONKS and others leave the site, understandably, if and when they decide to stop tx, hence why it seems that things are moving along for others. 

*Tama *- is your 12 wk scan on Tuesday? I have 20 wk anomaly scan on Friday. Hope everything is still OK and that they can tell us the sex/es 

*Misty* - sorry to hear about your rubbish day, hope everything seems brighter tomorrow morning 

Have a lovely w/e all!

xxx


----------



## MistyW

Thanks girls
I'm feeling a lot better now, Dunky was back to his happy self this evening and my cramps have gone.  
Tama - So sorry I missed that you're having your 12 week scan next week.  That's so exciting. Make sure you take lots of change so you can get lots of pics x
Malbec - Oooh, I'm so glad that you are finding out the sexes.  I hate the suspense otherwise    We found out at 17 weeks that Dunky was a boy, but I think it's easier to be certain about boys than girls. One of each would be nice..... but so would 2 boys.....  Oh, and 2 little girls would be lovely too       xxx
Love to all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## malbec

A few girls on the twins thread have had private 16 week scans and found out sexes only to be told something different at 20 week scan so I'm pleased we've waited! Hope they can tell and hope they get it right! Glad you are feeling better Misty. xxx


----------



## JW3

Clare - great news good luck for your 2ww        

J9 - great that your dates have come through, praying it all goes to plan for you     

Misty      glad the cramps have gone, hope you are ok

Malbec - good luck for your scan     

Tama - can't believe how far you are on already   

All ok here just having very busy time.  Ben is coming on massively and can walk with his toddle truck on his own and today he even managed to say mum    although all this progress is wearing him out so we are having lots of upsets and tears.


----------



## Clare R

Hi all, 


Misty - hope Dunky is ok today. Dont feel bad, boys will be boys!! I'm sure the cramps are just lil one making themselves comfortable for the next 8 months and stretching to make room.   


J9 - Men hey! Is he moaning yet? In my experience all men moan when they have a hangover, normally all day!!   You cant beat laughing at Eurovision, do you reckon Jedward will win? Try and keep going hun, I know the waiting is hard but the op will help make things perfect for your next FET.   |if you want someone to chat too I'm here. We're in the same boat, not a great boat to be in, hey. Friends of mine are announcing 2nd babies alot at moment and we started trying before any of them so its hard. I just cant see our situation changing, I'm sure you know how that feels.  


Jenny - wow Ben said Mum, how exciting, I bet you were over the moon when he said that. Ooh and walking with his truck, take a picture and show us on here.   


Tama - another day ticked off that list to get to scan day!!   How big are your gestone needles for giving jab. Mine are much bigger than on my last cycle (I've changed clinics). Its like being lanced with a tranquiliser dart!!   How's Daisy? Any morning sickness from the twinnies?


Malbec - good luck for the scan. Are you going to share with u what you're having? Have people been guessing what you're having?  


AFM - went back to work yest, worked a half day. Got a mad busy wk next wk which isn't good. My cold is starting to get better now. It was full blown on EC day and nurse asked me if I was ok for procedure, i was going down no matter what!! Off out for dinner tonight as it was our anniversary on Thurs (although dh says we have to be home by 9:30pm so I can rest!). Oh and DH got me some roses yest which was nice. Clinic rang this morn, of my 5 embies left (I have 2 and freezer has 1!) 2 are early blasts, 2 compacting morulas and 1 is 12 cell. SO think we can discount last 1, but she did say they were all moving on which was good. They are going to check them again tonight and tomo morn and call me then. They cant tell at moment if they will be ok to freeze or not if they get to blasts. Last cycle they had all died by day 5 so please change of drugs seems to have helped my embies.


----------



## guider

Tama – unfortunately you always miss the best pics, my mum tries to get people to recreate the moment, never quite the same though!

Clare – me thinks that some pharmacist somewhere didn’t check the label properly before handing over medication  at least you checked 
 on being PUPO sending loads of ^stickyvibes^ your way

J9 – glad i didn’t upset you too much with the update, not long till 6th June now, hope all goes well

Jenny – great to hear things went well

Misty – hope you and dunky are both ok   

Malbec – you’re getting nearer and nearer to the halfway mark

AFM
I have had the week from hell 
I think i mentioned in my last post that Sam had a rough day on Tuesday, with a tooth starting to push its way through that evening. This was probably one of the better bits of the week!
Wednesday wasn’t too bad, went to hospital to get Sam an x-ray ready for a routine appointment next week as there are hip issues elsewhere in my family, so they keep it check for a while. DH made it home Wednesday evening with a sore throat, for some reason i went to bed that night feeling a bit cold.
Thursday got up to feed Sam at 3am, no problem there he usually gets up once a night, but then i just couldn’t get back to sleep, nothing much just didn’t feel right. Finally heard DH get up for a shower, and a few minutes was up in a rush and throwing up  got in the shower, fed Sam, got dressed, then downstairs for a while before Sam wanted his proper breakfast. Thought about getting him breakfast and was sick again. Managed to feed him, sat down and had half a cup of tea and a water biscuit, it only took me about half an hour to eat it, then less than 10mins before that had been a waste of time. At this point i went and led on the floor next to Sam (just wanting to cry) and sent a text to a friend who had offered to have Sam last week when i had trouble sleeping. Sometimes good friends can be wonderful, i led next to Sam for what felt like hours (except for getting up another couple of times again) she arrived within about an hour, this might sound like a long time, but she has a dog to sort and her own son and had put in a call to her MIL then had at least a 30min walk to reach me.
MIL stepped in to take her son off for the day and i thought at least i could go back to bed for a couple of hours. She was wonderful, she fed him lunch and tea (just calling me for milk feeds!) and stuck around until DH got home from work. I really couldn’t have coped without her i was still being sick up to 7.30pm.
Friday i felt exhausted, i didn’t do anything all day
Today we popped to the garage, took sam to the park for about 15mins and went out for a meal for my birthday when DH was away, he then asked is we had done everything we needed to and i had to tell him we had done everything i had the energy to do, starting to get my energy back now, so just planning to take things easy again tomorrow ready for starting the next week

On the upside, Sam can now walk with a little support with his little wooden walker, he also learnt how to pull himself to standing form the floor, so i tried to get him to show DH when he got home, unfortunately Sam didn’t want to play that game so waited until today to show him and decided to show him hanging onto the handle on the side of the bath, i’m not convinced that someone unsteady on their feet should try to pull themselves to standing in a bath


----------



## Tama

Clare, wonderful news about the embies still going strong   Hope you have a lovely bunch for the freezer   Hope you are feeling okay and keeping up the PMA      Sending you tones of sticky vibes xxx

Guider, sorry you have been ill sweetie, hope you soon start to feel better   xx

Hello to all   xx


----------



## malbec

Hi Ladies,

Clare - the end of your message confused me a bit! So you have 2 embies on board, 1 in freezer already and 5 they were still monitoring to see if the could freeze more from your initial 8 embies??

All sounds much more positive than your previous cycles anyway so that's great, hope you get good news today.

Of course I'm going to tell all my FF friends what we're having! I hope we can find out on Friday, I went to aquanatal class yesterday and the one girl there who had wanted to find out what she was having couldnt at 20 wk scan as babba had legs crossed!!

xxx


----------



## JW3

Guider      sorry to hear you are not feeling too well    hope things are better today


----------



## MistyW

Clare - When are you testing? Re: "cramps are just lil one making *themselves* comfortable" Is there something I should know   

Jenny - Have you got anything planned for Ben's 1st birthday?

J9 - I love Eurovision. I do think that Sweden and Ireland were robbed though!

Guider - So sorry to hear that you weren't well, but such a relief that you had somebody to call on.

Malbec - Apparently drinking a cold glass of water can encourage a babba to uncross their legs if they are being uncooperative. Obviously, you have to have a sympathetic scanner too x

AFM - Started to feel queasy over the weekend, so hoping that's a good sign.

Love to all, Tama, SF, DK, Flossy, and anybody I've missed. I think I'm coming down with a cold so apologies for not being able to think straight xxx


----------



## guider

Tama – i’m much better, it’s taking a while to get my full strength back, but then what do you expect 
Only a couple of days till you’re 12weeks 

Malbec – it makes me laugh to hear of baby having legs crossed, i remember Sam being awkward for every measurement, facing the wrong way, curling in the wrong direction etc, but when it came to the sex he seemed to lose all his inhibitions  no crossed legs there!

Jenny – hope you are keeping ok

Misty – it’s strange how we start to feel happy to see things like queasiness appear, hope it doesn’t hit you too bad, I never had morning sickness, i had 7 o’clock sickness, and by that i mean 7am and 7pm, pretty much on the dot, it was really quite strange 
Hope you’re not getting a cold 

AFM
Much better today than yesterday, which was better than the day before etc!!!
Tomorrow Sam has his second swimming lesson, then meeting up with someone from FF and trying to generally have a more productive week of doing stuff around the house (wish me luck!)


----------



## JW3

Misty - great news about the symptoms      we are having a BBQ in our back garden for Ben's birthday - got to get the benefit of having a summer baby    DH loves BBQs he is a real bloke


----------



## Clare R

Just wanted to wish Tama good luck for her scan today. Let us know how you get on.

Back later as posting from phone


----------



## serenfach

*Clare!* CONGRATS!        Great news, babe.. I'm chuffed to bits for you!        Well done you  You see.. it just goes to show.. _just when you least expect it  <<_ I think we can all realte to that and I KNOW *J9* will be [hopefully! << I never tempt fate!] saying this soon, too_   _

Sorry for no other personals.. I'm ill AGAIN  I tell you I'm sure my son took my entire immune system off me. I've caught _every_ bug that's gone around since he was born.. this sickness one has had me on the couch over a bowl for 2 days, wow I feel rough. Great return to work, eh? 

Hope you're all doing ok.. big hugs to the ladies with bumps/babies  

Even BIGGER hugs to those still waiting                  Keep the faith!! Xx

Back soon Xx


----------



## Clare R

All quiet on here at the moment? Everyone must have a life apart from me! 

Help!! I'm going insane!! I thought being at work would help but it doesn't. Each cycle I have had symptoms from trigger shot, then 1 wk after EC I feel completely normal.
This is exactly what has happened this time. I just can't see it ever working.
Worse still 2 couple of our good friends are avoiding us but we're all going for dinner on Fri for them to make their announcements. I can't even get drunk!! Aargh!

Help?!


----------



## Tama

Hi Clare   Sorry you are having a hard time at the moment   Sorry you are having to go out with friends on Friday, do you really have to go? I hated being at work on the 2ww. I'm such a home body and am always more happy at home. Right now lady, each cycle is different and nothing is ever the same. So try (I know its easier said than done) not to worry as best you can. I felt no different and most days still dont. I'm sending you tones of positive vibes and a even bigger bunch of sticky vibes         xxx


----------



## malbec

Hey Clare,

Have they already told you their 'news' or is it just obvious? Do they know about your situation? Tough no matter what - maybe you and DH could plan a little get-out clause in advance? e.g. if they don't know you have had IVF you could say you aren't feeling too good, then as and when they make their announcements, big smiles, congratulations etc etc and as soon as politely possible excuse that you really are going to have to call it a night as think you need to be at home in bed / near your own toilet / somethig like that? Big cyber hugs hun, I'll never forget that horrible panicky feeling of having to think what appropriate 'normal' response is to a pg announcement. In fact I still do - I'm just not the gushing girly type.

Tama - did you have your 12 wk scan yesterday?

SF & Guider - get well soon!

Jenny/Misty/everyone else - HELLO! Hope you are all keeping well.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tama

Clare how are you feeling today? How did things go? Hope you are okay lovely    xx

Malbec you have the 20 week scan today don't you? Can't wait to hear your news   I had 12 week scan on Tuesday. I have had a few bleeds this week which started on Monday so have been very on edge and anxious. Emergancy scan on Monday night showed both babies doing well. 12 week scan Tuesday was also good, babies are measuring 12+3 weeks so a little ahead of dates and both looked wonderful. I've taken some time off work at hospitals recomendation and am resting but have still go a little spotting which is very scary   Feeling very   at the moment xx

J9 how are you lovely? Not too long now     xx

Hope everyone is okay.   xx


----------



## Clare R

Thanks Tama & Malbec. I just know deep down that I have a BFN coming again!!! I'm going to drive now tomo night rather than stay at their's as its 1 hr away so only 4 hours with them to survive. I couldn't sleep last night as I had bad dreams about tomo night. I'm a chilled person, most unlike me to get stressed. I spoke to DH but as ususal not very understanding. Just said its not other people's fault the position we're in. No its not, but in my experience people dont use care adn understanding when telling me their news. 

Malbec - good luck for scan tomo. Do come and tell us your flavours!!   

Tama - hope things have settled down for you now. Hope you have your feet up and are taking it easy. Really hope you're ok   

Keeping away from pee sticks at mo. Just want the bad news to be confirmed rather than sitting here waiting for it. We'll see how long I last!!

Clare xx


----------



## Clare R

Posted the same time as Tama. Sorry to hear you are still spotting but home with your feet up is the best place for you. Do not go back to work until at least 3 days after all stopped. That's an order!! Personally I'd leave it at least a week. Try not to worry (easier said than done), rest is the best thing. At least the babies were fine on the scans. Sending you lots of hugs


----------



## Tama

Thanks hun   So sorry your dh isn't being too understanding about how you feel    I can totally get how you feel, I always felt the same and always had to have a back up plan with an escape route! I'm going to send you tones of sticky, positive vibes          I'm praying for a positive result for you     xxx


----------



## Clare R

I've just had texts from both to say they're driving. They both only started trying in Jan. I really can't cope with this tomo


----------



## Tama

Oh Clare   Is there no way you can cancel? If it is going to upset you and stress you out then I don't think it's worth it    xx


----------



## Clare R

Just ignore me!! I need to stop being selfish and think about others and their happy news.


----------



## Tama

You are not selfish    You are going through a very touch time and yes their news is happy - for them - but that doesn't mean you are not upset or hurt by their news   Take it easy hun and don't for one minute think you are selfish   xx


----------



## JW3

Clare      I still feel bad when people tell me how easily/accidentally they got pregnant      Hope that it goes ok, sometimes thinking about what might happen is worse than the reality?


----------



## Tama

Clare, hope you are okay today sweetie. Thinking of you and sending huge     your way xxx


----------



## Topkat08

Afternoon ladies,

Sorry for not posting much, i promise u i do read daily but by the time i've had a little catch up i never seem to have time to post    Anyway.....

Tama ~ Im so sorry to read about the spotting hun, how scary    Has is subsided yet? Glad the scans showed both bubba's doing well, and well done for taking the consultants advice and booking some time off x

Clare ~ Good luck for tonight hun, im sure everything will be fine and u'll soldier through what needs to be done etc. As for feeling totally 'normal' try not to let that take ur pma away... For what its worth with this pregnancy & Kaelan's, i didnt have any symptoms till around 7/8 weeks when the only thing i suffered with was tiredness. 
When is ur OTD? Sending u tons of sticky vibes &        x 

SF ~ Oh dear, not a great start returning to work, Hope ur feeling better now and Isaac's managed to steer clear of it    x 

Jenny ~ How lovely that Ben said 'Mum' & took some steps    have u got the results of ur exam yet? Bet ur sailed through    x R u still job hunting? x

Guider ~ What a week u described... Hoe things are better now & ur sleeping better! Did i read correctly that Sam took some steps with his wooden walker or am i mixing u and jenny up?! x How r things going with getting the house sorted? lol x 

Misty ~ U've been quiet recently, hope everythings still going well for u and ur starting to suffer with terrible morning sickness    lol. Sorry to hear about Dunky's fall, glad he's alright though    
Kaelan fell over and grazed his arm and i felt so terrible seeing the smallest amount of blood on my 'babys' arm but boys will be boys and as much as we want 2, we cant wrap them up in cotton wool so dont beat urself up    x

Malbec ~ Oh yes missy... How did ur scan go today? Did u find out the flavas? Im guessing     x 

J9 ~ Ur another one who's been quiet, hope everythings alright hun! Not long now (im counting down the days with u   ) x

HELLO to everyone ive missed, Hope ur all keeping well and looking after urselves

Luv & Luck to ya all 
TK x


----------



## malbec

Hey ladies,

*Clare* - you are *NOT *being selfish, if your friends know you are going through IVF at the moment I think they have been incredibly insensitive thinking that the best way to announce their news to you is face to face in a group dinner out. They should have phoned you privately to tell you one on one. Hope tonight has not been too awful for you and I massively hope you will get the BFP you deserve and have a little one the same time as your friends. In the meantime, look after yourself for the rest of the w/e and tell DH it's just a little hard to cope with an onslaught of pregnancy announcements after everything you and he are going through. Yes we all just have to deal with these things but it's natural to feel hurt and upset and sad for yourself and depressed - leaving little to no room for excitement at their situation.

*Tama *- so pleased the 12 week scan went well and things are going OK. Bleeding must have been really worrying but sounds like you are resting well so try not to worry too much about it. Easier said than done I know!

*TK *- glad you are doing well! So how did your prediction do...
well I had the 20 week scan today, songrapher thinks we're having 2 girls    ...she wasn't massively confident though and suggested we ask again at 28 wk growth scan in case they can confirm then.

Pretty much all went well with anomaly scan except that twin 2 looks like she has bilateral talipes - 2 club feet  it isnt life threatening of course and is something that can be corrected in early years but has still been a bit of a shock now we've had time to reflect on it and looked up info on internet.

We have an appt on monday now with a specialist at prenatal diagnosis for them to check again and talk it through with us.

On a positive note, at least we have time to prepare and understand it, plus the good news is my cervical scan yesterday suggests i'm not at high risk of pre-term labour and scan today showed both placentas are high so that's all positive that i have good chance of carrying them to term. that's the main thing and we'll cope with whatever we have to as and when 

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Topkat08

Only a quick one as s'pose to be watching Resident Evil - Afterlife (yawn) lol x

Malbec ~ On bum, i knew i should have said girls lol... Congratulations hun!!    
Great news on the cervical scan and 'possibly' being able to carry to term!!! 
Sorry to hear about twin 2's condition, i dont know anything about it so cant offer any advice but what i do know is that medical teams nowadays can work wonders! It must have been a shock to find out but like u said, u've still got 4 months or so to get ur head round it and get use to the idea. I know it wont be easy and u may have ur not so positive days but she'll be worth all the heartache, as will twin 1    x

The only real advice that i can offer u is... stay away from google and see what ur consultant says! If ur anything like me then the negatives tend to stick out more and cause more worry/ stress etc and u really dont need that right now    x

Anyway glad that overall both are doing well and...... U've passed the halfway mark!!!  Let the countdown begin!!!

Good luck on Monday & please let us know how u get on

Take Care
TK x


----------



## MistyW

Clare - How did the evening go?  When is your OTD?
Malbec - Aw, 2 little girls, so cute.  Sorry to hear about the foot, that must be scary news.  It's amazing what the scans can pick up on.
Tama - I'm so sorry to hear that you have had spotting.  It's so scary   
TK - Hi, and thanks for your words of wisdom.  I hope all is well with you   
AFM - I started bleeding last night, so I'm going to try to arrange a private scan this weekend.  Typical, just when I thought I was past my personal danger zone.
Love to all xxx


----------



## malbec

*Misty* -  hope that nasty bleeding stops and proves to be nothing sinister. Good luck booking a private scan. x

Thanks *TK* - it was Google Images I should have avoided last night, that really shocked me  however I have since been looking up on the internet at posts on support forum threads and other people's "stories" and that has really reassured me. At the end of the day people have to cope with much, much more serious conditions and this is one that can be fixed while she is still a young child. Hope you are doing well -are you feeling movement yet? 

However last night went *Clare* I hope you wake up this morning feeling a bit better and stronger - are you doing anything today? I think you need a nice treat - lunch out, a sunny walk and decaff latte, a girly magazine and lie in bed... whatever! 

Altogether now - an AF dance for *J9* to get the evil witch out the way before that op
    

xxx


----------



## Topkat08

Good morning all,

Have to keep it short as K is in a rather mischievious mood   

J9 ~ Good luck with ur app on monday, guess it will make it feel all the more 'real' Really hope af comes soon so u can get it out the way in time for the op!             

Misty ~ Sorry to hear about the bleeding, hope it's nothing sinister and u manage to get a private scan booked a.s.a. and reassured that ur little bean is alright      x 

Malbec ~ Glad it's something that can be corrected early one, and u've found reassurance in other peoples experiances   
Re: movements... yep started feeling faint ones about 16 weeks but they were few and far between. Started to get slightly stronger ones more on a daily basis about a week ago... but i've also started showing a lot sooner with this one as well.... dreading having to lose the weight    

Right better get off.... tantrum brewing
TK x


----------



## MistyW

Hi girls

Thanks for all your lovely messages.  We had the scan yesterday and everything is fine.  We even heard the heartbeat!!! Amazing   

TK - Aw, don't worry about a bit of extra weight, you'll drop it off in no time running after 2 little boys!  Enjoy the freedom of eating what you like when you like.  It's lovely when you feel them flipping about, isn't it?  I always used to rest a book or a cup of tea on my bump, and Duncan used to kick them away   

J9 - Oooh, I hope you're right.  What a shame you had to abstain this month though!  Still, you can make up for it after the op...  just keep pouncing on dh!!!!     

Clare - I hope it all went well and you are having a relaxing and lovely weekend.  It would be lovely to have an update, sweetheart     x

Malbec -      It must be really scary, but your little girl is going to be so beautiful.  Try not to let it upset you, you'll need to be brave for her      x

Tama - How are you getting along?  I hope that the bleeding has stopped and that you are resting up    xxx

Jenny, SF, DK, Flossy, Guider, and anybody else who is reading... hope you are all well, and enjoying the weekend xxx


----------



## Clare R

Hi all, 


Misty - sorry to hear about bleed, but glad the scan yesterday was good. Did you get a lil pic?   
Malbec - congrats on     Although don't go buying anything pink yet as they didn't sound that sure from what you said!!    Sorry to hear about the problem, great that you are getting seen by a consultant so quickly. Keep us up-dated on how you go tomo. Did you get some good scan pics? Post them on here so we can admire them


Tama -  hope everything has settled down now and you're having a nice relaxing weekend   


TK -  dont worry about the weight, just enjoy yourself. Besides I'm sure 2 LO's will keep you busy!   


J9 - hope your weekend on call isn't dragging too much. Good luck for the Pre Op. Another step nearer to getting started again. Hopefully AF behaves herself.   


Hi to everyone else. 


Well apologies for being mental for the last few days. I was very hormonal but back to my old self now. Think I'm being pumped with far too much progesterone   . Had a chat with DH on Thurs and we agreed I didn't have to go if didn't want to. Then on Fri I decided to be brave and strong and went. Although it was hard I'm not going to let IF beat me or completely ruin my life. DH said I was already thinking it had failed yet we hadn't even tested and he was right. It hard to think positive after so long. He says we may be celebrating our own news on Wed. So I went and although hard I'm still here to tell tale!! Going to be hard going though as we see them all alot. They are DH's 2 best friends so we spend alot of time together as a 6 so we're going to def feel a bit out of it all. 


Well had a few twinges low down on right side on Thurs and Fri but nothing since. I'm knackered but am always like that when on prog injections. So had a bad dream last night about it not working and AF starting so tested this morn and it was a BFN. Both gutted. Felt really bad cause DH was convinced it would work so felt really bad. He looked so devastated. Why can't my body even hang on to 2 good day 3 embies. So today is a pants day. I'm 13dpo so cant see it changing. Will use clinic test on Wed but I'm sure it'd show up by now if it had worked or I would have some symptoms. Looking on 2ww threads most people who test now get the same outcome on OTD. 


It was funny on Fri when DH was doing my prog jab in my bum. Our friends live 1 hr away so we had to do my jab on a side street near theirs. We were just about to start when a car pulled up next to us and a vicar got out. Did make us both laugh!!


Don't know hong long Care will make us wait to start again (1 NHS go left). I guess it'll be a couple of months, no waiting list though which is good. Mind not sure when i'll feel ready to go though all this for a 4th time. It really does get harder and more heartbreaking each time you do it. 


Hope you're all having fab weekends. Weather is pants where I live. Hope it improves next weekend as we"re going to Wales for bank hol, love it down there.


----------



## MistyW

Clare - Aw, sweetheart, I've been lurking waiting for news from you.  So are they both UTD?  That is going to be really hard    What test did you use?  xxx
J9 - Hello lovely!  xxx


----------



## Clare R

J9 - AF only started in my dream last night which is why I tested! Its not come in real life, but wont come cause Gestone jabs stop it coming. So bit daft testing. At least we know its a BFN today on a weekend.


Misty - tesco own test so will be accurate. Hoe you feelin today?


----------



## Tama

Oh Clare   I'm so sorry sweetie   I will be crossing my fingers for late implanters for you      You are so brave for going on Friday as I would have totally caved and stayed home under the duvet! I really, really do hope that the next couple of days give you a different result      xxx


----------



## MistyW

Hi Tama, how are you?  I would have hidden under the duvet too!

Clare - What sensitivity are the Tesco tests? Might be worth checking again on your OTD, I'll keep my fingers crossed for you      Have you got a Plan B yet? (Hopefully you won't need it) xxx


----------



## Tama

J9, really hope tomorrows appointment goes well and that af doesn't mess you about for the op    Hope you are okay and haven't been too busy on-call! xxx

Misty, so pleased things went well at private scan   Has the bleeding stopped? I had another bleed this morning, having had nothing since Thursday mornning so am back in panic mode and seem to spend most of the day crying!! xx

Malbec, as I said on our other thread I'm thrilled its two girls   Sorry to hear about twin twos feet but as you have said there are so many things they can do now that are just amazing. I know google can be good but it can also be bad! Hope you are okay xx

TK, glad things are going well for you. HOpe you are having a nice weekend. As I said to Misty had another little bleed in the early hours. It seems to be this little 'woosh' and then nothing again. I am just praying this is all to do with the little clot they saw at the 12 week scan. I have a doppler so listen to the babies - have done it about 8 times so far today between crying on dh! xx

Hope everyone else is okay Guider/SF/Jenny etc   

Sorry for being so silly just seeing any kind of blood sends me nuts - I'm normally a calm person but this fear takes over and I turn in to crazy lady! Having woke up to blood at 4.30am I went back to bed after sorting myself out and had the most awful nightmare (which I can't even bring myself to post about) and I think this has set me off with the tears and panic use of the doppler! xx


----------



## Tama

Misty, sorry post crossed. How are you hun? I'm okay (I think) seem to be a bit dramatic at the moment - dh would say I'm a drama Queen! Its just so scary, having never been pg before I don't know what is normal/okay and any blood just seems wrong but people keep telling me it is more common than you think etc but I have to say it doesn't really help   xx


----------



## MistyW

Hi Tama
I have to say that I have been a lot more relaxed about the bleeding this time round.  I bled for 10 days with Duncan and, like you, was going insane, and I remember the terror each time I went to the loo.  I really do sympathise, and nothing anybody can say will make you feel any better.  However, a lady did say to me that every day that goes by, your baby is another day older and stronger, so just keep counting the days and try to rest as much as you can.  Really, do nothing unless you absolutely have to, and try to eat easily digestible foods so that you don't get constipated and need to strain on the loo.  Just treat your tummy very gently and the bleeding will settle, I promise!  xxx


----------



## Tama

Thanks Misty   I've been keeping up the fibre to aid digestion! Hope you are okay   xx


----------



## Clare R

Wow, been busy on here. Just a quick one as laptop playing up so on phone.
J9 - good luck for tomo hun.
Misty and Tama - hope bleeding settles down.

Afm- bit of brown now when I wipe and AF cramps. This is how AF always starts so expect full flow by morn. I was wrong, AF can start even when on gestone. Tomo is 2 wks post EC so she's bang on time!


----------



## malbec

*Clare* - I'm so, so, sorry that it seems it hasn't worked for you this time. You were incredibly brave and strong going to see your friends when you pretty much knew what news they were going to announce. You are so right - life has to go on and you have to keep your friends... one of my best friends announced she was pregnant a year after we started TTC - doesn't sound that big a deal now after all we (and you other ladies) have been through but at the time I found it incredibly hard as it happened for them straight away and we were having a really tough time with not getting anywhere. They have a beautful 18 month old son now and I'm so glad I stayed close to her and didn't push her away - helped immensely that she knew what we've been going through and was very sensitive but also never cut me out of anything for fear of upsetting me. Now we are excited about our news and she texted me yesterday to say she had a miscarraige on Fri night at 9 weeks - she has spent 2 nights in hospital this weekend for them to remove everything and has had a horrendous time. I just feel so, so sad for her. Life is so **** sometimes. Anyway having said all that you do have to look after #1 (something I know I don't do enough of - always worry about letting other people down). Would have been totally understandable for you to make an excuse when the timing is so bad with everything you are going through. I bet your DH is also worried about you more than anything 

I think most clinics suggest a 2 months break don't they? Like you say maybe you will feel you need longer in any case. Great you have another go on the NHS but so, so rubbish that you may have to use it. I hope a miracle happens and you get a BFP on OTD  look after yourself hun.

*J9 *- good luck tomorrow, hope it goes well 

*Tama *- reaching 12 weeks is such a big milestone but I know you won't be able to help being anxious until you hold those babies in your arms, all you can do is keep trying to relax, all of us can only do our best 

Hello *Misty, TK* and everyone else

I may not get chance to post tomorrow as going to a friends for dinner but will update you all when I can r.e. our meeting with specialist about the talipes.

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## malbec

Can I just say - I posted the word 'sh!t' and it got replaced with 'poop' - ha ha ha!


----------



## JW3

J9 - good luck     

Clare     

Misty - great news on the scan   

Sorry got to dash going for a bit of a break tomorrow and really need it after exam, don't find out until 24th June so seesm ages away


----------



## Topkat08

Hello u lovely lot,

Go the rest of the night to myself, Kaelans in bed, dp's on the radio so im chilling listening to some Keith Sweat and thought id come and catch up with u all x

Misty ~ Im SOOO pleased to read that the scan went well and ur little bean is alright, and u heard the heartbeat! This ones a sticky hun (    ) Has the bleeding stopped? x 

J9 ~ Good luck tomorrow hun! Make sure u let us know what they say... then the countdown to the 6th can start and u get as excited as u like, im with ya!    Glad u've had an alright weekend, did u manage to do what u need to with the house? x

Clare ~ Good on u for facing Fri, shows ur braver than u think    So sorry about the bfn, wish i had some words of wisdom but all i have is a Massive cyber    
As for acting 'mental' i think we're all guilty of that and if u cant come on here and let off steam then theres something wrong, thats what we're all here for! 
It's good that theres no waiting list so they might let u start after u next af?! (not to sure how it works) x 

Malbec ~ Good luck with the consultant tomorrow hun, hopefully they'll be answer any question u have. Please let us know how u get on x 

Tama ~ Sorry to hear u had some more blood, its blooming scary so ur bound to worry and be 'nutty' i think Misty's advice was spot on and dont think theres anything else i can add to that    Do u have another scan before 20 weeks? x 

Sorry thats all for now, but BIG    to the lurkers! 

TK x


----------



## Clare R

Morning all!

Malbec - good luck again for today  Funny how your word got replaced!! 

Jenny - enjoy your well earned break   

TK - hope all is well with you, you late night poster!   

AFM - still here!! No AF still. Had some more v light brown spotting after pessarie this morn and then it stopped again. It is minimal, prob wouldn't notice unless your knicker checking!! Spoke to Care about it and they just said basically your AF is on way so hasn't worked, given BFN yest but still test on Wed to confirm BFN. Then asked me if I was ok?! So think that confirms end of this cycle. DH wanted me to stay at home but Care said its too late to rest now, so I'm at work!

Just had my lunch but everything tastes yuk and bitter, think I must have burnt my tongue or something yest!! Hopefully it wont last long.

Hope the weather picks up for bank hol weekend


----------



## guider

SF – hope you are feeling better, I certainly know what you mean about picking up everything now, I was never ill before pregnancy, and now I seem to go from one thing to the next

Clare -  the 2ww is just the worst isn’t it  try and keep thinking positive right up to the end 

Tama – how do you feel now you have past the 12week mark 
Hope the spotting has stopped

Malbec – same to you, how are you feeling now you have past half way?

Jenny – I know what you mean about people telling you haw easily they got pregnant – I know 2 people who could tell me the exact day as they usually used protection, but didn’t have any on ….date so  went without and it was that easy 

TK – yes you did read right, Sam can now walk across the room with his walker, on the understanding that he remembers he has to hold on, he thinks he is a bit ahead of himself and looks up and me with these big eyes that say ‘mummy look how clever I am I don’t need to hold on!!!’ then he’s on the floor, think he has a while to go before that one will work! 
Hope you are keeping well

Misty – glad to hear everything went well at the private scan

J9 – hope  turns up when you want her to and not at an awkward time



AFM
Sam has decided to start waking about 30mins after going to bed, this was great as it started 2days before we were going out for the first time and leaving him with my parents!
So we went out and all was ok, until the early hours when I work with stomach ache, think I got food poisoning, great first night out


----------



## Clare R

Where has everyone gone? Have you all got lives?!
Tama how's bleeding hun? Hope it's settled
J9 how was pre op?
Malbec how did consultant appointment go?


----------



## malbec

Hey ladies,

*Clare *- how are you feeling? How sh!tty waiting for AF to start, can feel like you're in limbo and not properly grieve tx not working until that nasty witch turns up.

*Guider *- clever Sam for walking(ish) but boo to the waking! Glad you had a night out - sorry you got a dodgy tum after.

*Jenny* - only 1 month today til you find out exam result!

Hello to *TK, Misty, J9, SF* and everyone else.

AFM I am OK and things are well with the twins - better than we thought on Friday - though we had a real rollercoaster day yesterday thinking things could be much worse...

As I mentioned, at 20 wk anomaly scan on Fri all was OK except they thought twin2 had bilateral talipes. Talipes is basically the medical term for 'club foot' - bilateral means both feet. It sounds awful (and pictures look quite scary on the internet when you first see them) but it can be corrected through physiotherapy techniques when babies/children are still quite young (and often doesn't affect when they start walking). There are also other techniques depending on the severity of the case - e.g. putting legs and feet in casts which need to be changed at the hospital every week / boots and braces that have to be worn constantly to start with and then just at night / minor surgery. We were obviously both a little down and upset about it but it sounded like something that could be corrected and that we could cope with so we were fairly philosophical about it and thought 'people cope with much worse' and we'll just cope with / get on with it.

They booked us an appt at Prenatal Diagnosis for 10am yesterday to have this confirmed and for them to discuss with us in more detail. We saw a specialist who had a much clearer / better machine and she did the ultrasound again and went through the anomaly scan again for both twins. She confirmed that she thinks they are both girls too so we're pretty confident about that now (famous last words). The good news was that Twin2 only looks like she has talipes in one leg/foot and that it is not very severe so should be corrected with physio although it is impossible to be certain until birth (and how she responds to treatment). We were very relieved&#8230; however then the specialist said that she could not see Twin1's stomach - maybe just because it was empty and twin needed to swallow something for it to show up - then she thought she could see it but that it was on the wrong side - apparently the heart and stomach should both be on the left and it looked like her stomach was on the right&#8230; this is not always a problem in itself but can indicate other defects so she thought we should see one of the fetal cardiac specialists for them to have a detailed look at the heart.

Well I'd been feeling absolutely fine but when we walked out of the room and one of the nurses said I looked a bit shell-shocked I burst into tears. They took us to a quiet room & said they would come and get us as soon as they could get a fetal cardiac person to see us. 1 hour later I went and asked how long they thought we might have to wait, they thought about 15 -20 mins&#8230; 30 mins later we got in to see specialist and she went through both twins hearts, heartbeats etc, then stomachs&#8230; she couldn't see Twin1 stomach at all to start with either and also said she thought it was because it was empty and needed to swallow something. She told us to come back 50 minutes later and hopefully would be able to see by then. So we went and had lunch at the cafe in main hospital and I made sure I had sugar, carbs, protein, fizzy drink - anything to try and get Twin1 going! Went back at 1:45 as agreed and she could see the stomach by then and it is on the correct side (on the left, as is the heart) - hooray! We were so relieved, felt like we'd won the lottery. One club foot feels such an easy thing to cope with all of a sudden.

xxx


----------



## guider

Clare – no I don’t have time for a life, just had family visiting 

Malbec – it sounds like you had a really rough day, sometimes they really know how to panic you don’t they, i can’t imagine how you must have felt when they started going on about heart problems etc, thankfully they have now said everything is fine.
As for the club foot that is sounding promising as well, so  when she is born and she starts being treated for it all turns out well. If it is any help, (i didn’t have club foot) i had to have both my legs put in casts when i was 7 to correct issues with the tendons in my legs it was hard going at times, but i’m here to tell the tale

J9 – hope  turns up on time are you hoping for today, or is it next Wednesday? Don’t dare start an AF dance incase i make it turn up a week earlier that you want 

AFM
DH put Sammy to bed for the first time (well other than when he was a few weeks old and we weren’t sure what we were doing) i went swimming with the Guides and when i got home he had managed to get him to bed, he had to be rocked again and he was up repeatedly again last night, but at least when he was up in the night he went back without screaming last night, so that is an improvement from the night before.
Anyone want a laugh  alert coming up
I was asked to keep an eye on a friends house as she is away at the moment, so i went around yesterday to feed fish and put out bin
I found the right key and finally got in, the door is really stiff to open!
Unfortunately i thought it was stiff to get in, it was impossible to get out, i was trapped, i had to work out how to get out the back door (prop it open to be on the safe side), work my way around the house and get back in the front door, go back and lock everything up then finally get back out the front door with Sam still asleep through all this in his pushchair!


----------



## JW3

Malbec        so sorry to hear what you've been going through      will you be having another scan soon?  really hope that twin 2 does only have minor problem       how lovely that they are both girls


----------



## guider

it's gone all quiet on here again, hope you are all ok, have a great weekend


----------



## malbec

Hey ladies,

Thanks for your support! Next scan is 28 week scan (7 weeks yesterday) - for a growth scan. Am quite happy not to have any more scans in the meantime, am happy with the conclusions they came to and I think having too many scans could make you neurotic - especially if they think they see or don't see something else every time and keep having to get second opinions on.

xxx


----------



## malbec

Any sign of AF yet J9 or is it this coming Weds you are expecting it?

Only 1 week 2 days until Fibroid removal day   

xxx


----------



## guider

Malbec – great to hear you have the date for your next scan and that everything went well for the last one 

J9 – am i right in thinking that it isn’t long until you get your fibroids hopefully sorted? 

AFM
Had an interesting week
DH came home on Wednesday and as he walked through the door asked before he had even closed it if i could help him (this was worrying to start with!) it seems he had pain in his eye all day, i knew it was bad, when i said if it hurt that much maybe he needed to go and get it check and he immediately asked if i would take him to a&e so it must have been bad! Everything was fine, he has a scratch on it but that will sort itself out so just has some eye ointment.
Went into work again yesterday (only took 2 months for him to get back to me and i had to start chasing him!) i thought he would say he had been thinking about me going back following our previous discussions and this was what he had come up with, what he actually said was how many days was it i wanted and what hours? 2 months to wait for that  
so he made me an offer 
and i said no way couldn’t afford to go back, 
he said well the way things are etc, etc, etc he couldn’t offer me any more
i said i understood and had never expected him to be able to offer me enough
he repeated his sob story
and again
and again
then started on the he really, really wants me back so has gone away to think again
he says he will get back to me next week
i won#t hold my breath


----------



## malbec

Guider - your poor DH! That sounds horrible, anything to do with eyes is scary and painful. They're so delicate!

What is it you do for a living again? Is there anyway they could make you an offer which makes it more flexible for you going back such that you are getting paid something they can afford but don't need to pay for as much childcare as you would otherwise need to? Not sure what - depends on the job etc but just a thought if they can't stump up the cash you need to pay for childcare / make it worthwhile.

xxx


----------



## malbec

*Go J9, go J9, go J9, go J9!*

Hoorah for AF and what fantasticly regular cycles 3 months in a row - whoop whoop! Hope it keeps happening for you post fibroid-removal


----------



## guider

Malbec – i work in a pharmacy as a dispenser, also do blood tests and general dogsbody!
I’ve offered him all sorts of ideas and alternatives, just need him to get his act together and start thinking

J9 – did you watch any good films?
Great to hear  is being cooperative for once


----------



## JW3

J9        great news so pleased for you


----------



## Tama

Morning ladies,

J9, so pleased af turned up on time for you hun   Only 5 more sleeps and you will be rid of the fibroid   Hope af has settled a little for you now   xx

Clare, hope you are okay sweetie, have been thinking of you   xx

Malbec, sorry to hear about everything you have been through over the last week or so   V pleased to hear that they think twin2 only has it on one leg, must still be very hard for you both but a better out come than you first thought. Hope everything else is ging well xx

Guider, hope your boss can pull his finger out so you know what is happening. How is everything else? xx

Jenny, how are you lovely? Hope you are well xx

Trixxi, haven't heard from you in a while hope you are okay sweetie xx

TK, how are you feeling hun? Hope things are going well xx

Misty, how are you lovely? Hope the bleeding has stopped and that you are feeling well xx

SF, how are things with you hun? Hope everything is okay xx

BIG hello to everyone else, hope you are all well. xx

AFM, still keep getting the odd bleed but am trying to remain calm and relaxed. Have been back to see my acu lady and did feel very good after having a good chat and some acu. I've been back to the hospital for another scan (last Monday) and they saw a couple of areas on the scan which looked like fluid, which they said could be blood and causing the bleeds. I am back for another scan on the 6th to see how things are and to check both babies. They are ahead of dates and growing well so that is the main thing      Signed off work this week and will see what they say on Monday. Just praying both babies have grown and hbs are strong.


----------



## guider

tama - make sure you look after yourself and those 2 precious bundles, get plenty of rest


----------



## Tama

J9     So sorry you are feeling down sweetie sending you huge hugs     xxx


----------



## JW3

J9       not long until that fibroid is shifted now       will be thinking of you    its going to be you soon, here's hoping you get a natural right after the op         good job you are getting all those films watched now        

Tama     hope you are taking things really easy and that the bleeding has stopped


----------



## malbec

big hug going out to J9, hope u got home hid away from the world and tried to focus on your one step at a time... enjoy the sunny weekend and then bye bye fibroid


----------



## JW3

J9    hope you have a lovely weekend in the camper van


----------



## Tama

J9, hope you are having a lovely weekend. Just wanted to wish you bags of luck for Monday, in case I don't get on before. Hope things go really well and you rest after - thinking of you    xx

Thanks Jenny   Still getting a light bleed every few days, starts to get you down after a while. Anyway I have a scan on Monday to check things, so fingers crossed all is okay    Hope you are well xx

Malbec, hope you are okay sweetie   xx

Hope everyone is having a good weekend xx


----------



## JW3

J9 - hope everything is going well         hope you are resting up   

Tama - hope the scan has gone well      

SF - happy birthday     

Malbec - how are you doing?   

Guider - hope everything is good with you

All ok here, Ben is asleep so better get my jobs done.  Only 3 weeks until back at work


----------



## Tama

J9, hope today went okay sweetie and that you are resting up   Hope you can get your laptop sorted out too xx

Jenny, thanks hun. Yes today was good, the scan showed that the two areas of 'fluid' that they said could be blood have gone, phew! Both babies have grown and have good strong hbs. My dates from clinic make me 14+6 but the babies are measuring 15+2! So very happy - just pray things keep going well    Hope you are okay, wow three weeks and back to work, where does the time go! xx

SF, happy birthday hun, hope you have a lovely day xx

Malbec, hope you are well hun xx

Clare, how are you sweetie? xx

Trixxi, hope you are okay hun xx

Guider, things okay with you? xx

Hope everyone is okay   
x


----------



## guider

Tama - great to hear the scan went well today 

J9 - i was about to ask if everything had gone well today, but have just read your post all i can say is you must have found a load of  ^ idiot^  today, hope everything gets sorted out and the follow-up goes better 

Jenny - are you looking forward to going back to work, i still don't know what i'm going to be doing, my boss seems to be on a go slow, which is nothing new, remember this is the man that discussed maternity leave with me at 6pm on the day i finished!

SF -


----------



## Tama

J9, OMG what a bunch of    I'm angry for you    So sorry you had such a nightmare time    I'd be writing a letter of complaint to them! Glad you are feeling well but sorry you have to wait for the follow up appointment. It is really hard when you know someone close is ttc, my friend told me they would be ttc for no.2 and I just knew she would get pg in a matter of months - and she did! BIG    xx

Guider hope you are well hun    xx

Hope everyone else is okay


----------



## malbec

*J9* - OMG how incredibly annoying! Makes me soooooooooooooo angry for you  . Was it an investigative hysteroscopy you had (or a laparoscopy)? Sounds like the silly girl got the words muddled up. GRRRRRRRRR. How much worse is the NHS going to get when they have to make so called "efficiency savings" - like if it was that easy they wouldn't be doing it already.  Hooray for fibroid being out though. Whilst it is also really annoying that you'll be constantly waiting for that next pg announcement I must say I have found it easier to come to terms with pg announcements I was half expecting than the ones I was really surprised about - those always made me feel foolish and angry that friends knew EVERYTHING about my TTC ordeals but hadn't even hinted they were thinking they might be ready for children (often making a point that they weren't ready 'for a couple of years' whilst clearly were keen to get pg straight away like we all get).

*Tama* - so pleased everything is going well for you! Not long til the 20 wk scan! I am feeling fine thanks hun, starting to feel the odd kick but not much and not often! I guess I should be grateful as am sure by the end I will be constantly being beaten up from the inside! I wake up at like 4am and feel very alert and awake and often get a little kick from Twin2 then - cheeky beggar waking me up, am supposed to be allowed some good sleeps before they are born!

*SF -* happy birthday! Hope you had a good un!

Hello to Guider, Jenny, TK, Misty and anyone I have missed

xxx


----------



## Tama

Oh J9,     So sorry you are feeling like this sweetie     DH has some friends that are totally non-parent people and always talked about children as if they would be the worst thing ever. They never said they where ttc and then out of the blue we get a call. Nine months later out pops baby number one, then another call to say baby number two is on the way - all this while we are still ttc. Drove me totally up the wall that two people that can hardly look after themselves just popped out two babies! It will be your turn next hun, you have so many fab embies waiting for you and you will be 100% tip top for this cycle -   IT WILL WORK    Lots of love, hugs and PMA coming your way      xxx


----------



## MistyW

J9 - What a horrendous experience.  I can't imagine how you must have felt when they said they had done a hysterectomy      Glad it's all done now, and the only way is onwards and upwards xxx

Sorry it's such a short post.  Our broadband connection keeps failing and it's probably about to go again.

Love to all xxx


----------



## guider

just a quick one as I have one hundred and one things I should be doing, finally  looks like a decision has been made and I won't be going back to my current job (is it current if i'm not going back?)


----------



## malbec

*J9 *- you're not being silly at all, everyone's allowed to feel down once in a while and you are definitely allowed at the moment after [email protected] hospital experience. Mel's ideas for trying to distract from feeling sad - even if only briefly:
1) De-tag yourself from horrible pics on **. A friend of mine put some pics up of her baby shower and I was in the background of one looking AWFUL! I was staring into space but looked a bit teary/emotional which I wasn't but I was well paranoid people who knew about our failed IVF would think I was having a cry at someone else's baby shower! I de-tagged myself!! Photo still there but at least less people who know me would likely see it.
2) Be the social butterfly that makes plans to see friends you enjoy spending time with.
3) Try and get a deal to Titanic spa?!
4) Make sure you get a bottle of wine and curry for the weekend.

Like I say, it won't cure any probs but at least you'll be doing stuff...

*Guider *- definitely your 'current job' - any thoughts what you might do next?

hello Tama, Misty et al!

xx


----------



## guider

malbec - I qualified many years ago as a massage therapist, aromatherapist and reflexologist, there was this great plan that I would be able to do it when we started a family as I could do it in my own time as it fitted around my new life.
as you know things didn't go to plan on that one and I have got a bit out of practice .
I know that my hairdressers used to have a spare room which had someone in doing things like massage, i mentioned it to her some months ago before i knew what was happening with work, so I am going to pop in today and see if it might still be an option so wish me luck!


----------



## JW3

J9       how naive your friends must be if they think they can plan the pregnancies for the same time    its so hard isn't      I do wonder now I know how hard it is afterwoods with a baby and it makes me wonder what type of experience couples who arent committed to having kids have afterwoods?  At least in our position as couples we know we have all gone into this sure enough abotu having the kids to go through all the procedures.  Good luck hun, I am praying you get a natural on your first monthly cycle        

Guider - great news about working for yourself.  I am thinking about that too.  I want to work but not where I am now but it is near impossible to get decent part time wage anywhere else, so not looking forward to it really.  I'm fixing up to get some work experience in other places and I have a careers advice session set up with my university so plans are in action.  I just really hope I can get something to work out      I am lucky because my childcare is only costing £34 a day which is quite cheap round here.


----------



## guider

jenny - if ypu start working for yourself any ideas what you will do?

I was good and got up the courage to go in and discuss it with the place i'm hoping to do it, only to find they are closed for a week as they have all gone to benidorm for a hen week, so annoying when i had convinced DH to let me have a go at working for myslef etc for him to come home and have to say i hadn't got any further as i don't know if the room is still available to use yet, let alone what deal she might offer me!


----------



## JW3

Guider - I've got lots of ideas but just working out which ones are realistic.  Only this morning I have been thinking about getting into the property market because I study the housing market as part of my job but I will be looking for a partner I think as I don't feel I've got everything myself to make the business a success.  My problem is also convincing DH because he doesn't like taking risks or change    some ideas maybe I can start whilst I'm still working part time?  Keep at it, there are bound to be minor setbacks, maybe if you approach them just when they are back they will have had such a jolly time away that they will give you a great deal on the room         If only I was nearby I would defo come and have some reflexology as I think its fab


----------



## malbec

Great idea *Guider* - I love a good massage/reflexology and things like that - I think increasingly people are seeing that kind of treat as being important for their well being. Am sure there are refresher/update courses you could do to get yourself started and/or check whether any advice has changed? Or a professional body you could ask advice from and look to become a member of for some kind of accreditation? I hope you find a suitable room - then just bombard the local area with leaflets and a really tempting special offer to get some people ringing up to book!

*Jenny *- hope you find something you can do to. I also like the idea of doing something different and working for myself but I have no specific talents, interests or hobbies. I've worked in marketing for the past 11 years for the same company in a very specific industry but think I have a good business brain - I just don't know what type of business I would be any good at! I'd also like to do something fulfilling - like a social enterprise helping people (but making money at the same time and paying myself a decent wage!) - not sure if those are conflicting priorities!!! Plus we have zero capital  think I'll be a wage slave for a while longer yet.

*J9 *- glad you are sounding a bit more upbeat and your friends are treating you to food and vino - quite right too hun!

AFM had a lovely meal out last night with the girls, need to get a bit of housework done today then tomorrow my brother, his girlfriend and our little niece coming for Sunday lunch en route home to Derby from seeing my parents in Bournemouth. Looking forward to seeing our 3 month old niece as haven't seen her since she was a few weeks old!

xxx

P.S. Twins are starting to move around a bit more often now - very exciting and DH felt it on Thurs night for first time when I was exactly 23 weeks.


----------



## guider

Jenny – like you i think the biggest hurdle is probably DH, i think he likes the idea that if it takes of i would be bringing in more than in my current job, but its the jump into the unknown, and that’s worrying enough for me without having to try and talk him around, originally he said he could afford to pay the childcare until Christmas even if i didn’t bring in anything then we would have to review if i wasn’t making money, now i feel i am trying to convince him again!

J9 – glad to hear you are feeling a better, just make sure you take thinks easy, listen to your body and don’t rush back to things like your zumba 

Malbec – it’s so exciting when you start to feel movements, isn’t it, great to hear DH felt it, i found that Sam moved non-stop keeping me awake all night, right up until DH came and put a hand to feel when he would lie as still as anything 

AFM
Feeling great today as Sam had a good nights sleep which is the first in a while as he seemed to have got himself out of the habit, couldn’t believe it when DH then decided to wake me up in a panic at 7am asking why the alarm hadn’t gone of – probably because i’d turned it of being Saturday


----------



## JW3

Malbec - your work situation sounds very similar to me, I just can't decide what is the best thing to do.  Once I have a specific goal then it will be easier to work towards.  Although I don't think of myself as a marketing person the job I do involves product development and competitor analysis so it is part of marketing really.  I've been there 15 years now and its way too long.  Also feel the same, at the moment my company has been taken over and I feel like, working there I am selling my soul to the devil whereas would much like to do something a bit more rewarding but also get the pay at the end of the day - I will let you know if I find the magical solution   

I do have several things in the pipeline which I am trying out over the next month or so, who knows what might happen or where my life might go now.  Next week I have a call with someone about an interesting job and am really scared and need to get more positive about it    ( I don't know whether I have been left a more negative person after this whole IF experience but I keep thinking nothings going to work out and I need to snap out of it?)  I am also going to try teaching at a high school in July although I really don't think thats for me but the idea of this is to settle once and for all whether I should do it or not.  Then I have some voluntary work in the pipeline with the NHS which involves getting training in various things.  I've got too many ideas at the moment and really need to narrow it down a bit, have also got a call with my university on the 23rd so I am really hoping they can help me with that


----------



## guider

jenny - sounds like you are busy trying to sort out work things, i just have to get the courage up to go back and ask about room availablity for massage again


----------



## serenfach

Hi all.

Not had chance to read back much, sorry.. just wanted to say to Jenny: You got through IF and came out the other side! That alone should give you the strength of a thousand horses, babe! You got through that.. you can get through anything!!!! Have some faith in yourself 

Hope you're all doing ok. I'm cream crackered.. got s lot going on right now. Just having a cuppa and a sit down [1st time today since I got up at 5.45am] waiting for DH to come home from work. It's lucky we have photos of us in the house else I'd need to put one up to remind me and Isaac what he looks like he works so much. Sigh. We can thank the tax man for his absence though, so needs must eh.

Hopefully I'll get to catch up with you all soon. Miss interacting here  It's funny but even now I have Isaac, I'm still "this" person. Funny how one thing in your life can shape/change you in such a massive way. It's all worth it though. Every single day of heartache and frustration and depsair.. it's all absolutely worth it in the end     

Keep safe everyone XxxxX


----------



## JW3

SF    lovely to hear from you.  Hope that Isaac is doing well


----------



## guider

SF - i definately know what oyu mean about being 'this'person, it's something i imagine will never leave us


----------



## guider

j9 -  make sure you start looking after yourself, don't try and rush things otherwise like oyu say you will stop the healing from happening.
make the most of oyur night out, get on those gladrags and pamper yourself


----------



## JW3

J9       I expect its quite normal to have weird bleeding aafter an op like that    I'm sure you won't have done any damage      have a fun night at the theatre


----------



## JW3

J9    good to hear it has stopped now


----------



## Tama

Hey J9    So pleased you have managed to sort out the follow up appointment    Glad it is with someone nice too    Hope you are feeling a little better today    xx


----------



## JW3

J9 - not long until that follow up appointment then       great news

Got to dash, less than two weeks now before back at work    and MIL is coming to stay for 4 nights too    very busy getting sorted


----------



## malbec

Good news J9 - so frustrating that you keep having to chase it all through though. Make sure you complain about the 'hysterectomy' comment! x


----------



## Topkat08

Hello Strangers,

Not even gonna attempt to catch up where i last posted, been a lil 2 much chit chat. 

Only quickly tho...

J9 ~ Fab news about the fibroid finally being removed but sorry u had such a [email protected] day at the hospital and YAY to having a date for the follow up! Take things easy tho hun x 

Malbec ~ Woop woop great news on feeling the twinnies move, isnt it amazing and a little strange lol x 

SF ~ Sounds like ur keeping busy! we miss u posting as well but needs must! Poop about dh having to work long hours tho x 

Jenny ~ Good luck preparing for ur return to work and have fun with MIL lol x 

Guider ~ Good luck with ur work idea as well... i'll keep my fingers crossed they snap u up and offer great rates on the room x 

Misty ~ Hows the pregnancy going hun? have u got a date for the 12 week scan yet? x Hope Dunky's doing well x

Tama ~ How r things with u hun? has the bleeding stopped yet? Glad ur last scan showed everything was alright and both babies are growing nicely and ahead of dates (if i read that last bot right?!) x 

Erm... cant remember anything else... sorry! Hope ur all keeping well!

AFM nothing much to report... had a stinking cold for about 2 weeks now, clearing up but still got a barking cough! Kaelan's doing well... becoming a proper little monkey, starting to HATE his stroller and wanting to walk everywhere which isnt 2 bad (unless in a hurry lol) when he has got to be strapped in, he screams at the top of his lungs and the looks i get are like im trying to kidnap him lol x

Anyway better get to bed
Take care x


----------



## guider

J9 – glad to hear the bleeding has stopped, hope they can work out who did the operation soon, maybe it was the first ever specialist i saw who didn’t seem to know where my ovaries were likely to be  

Jenny – any exciting plans for Ben’s first birthday?

Tama – how are things going with you

Malbec – was looking at your ticker, can’t believe how quickly it’s going

TK – hope all is going well with you, hope you are recovering well after your cold

AFM
Unfortunately as my boss took so long to get back to me about money and hours for work, the place i was hoping to start massage etc has someone else interested in the room and as i hadn’t been in touch for a while she is having to give her first refusal, so hoping she says NO otherwise i have no idea what the next plan is
Sam has been sleeping great all week, this is down to now feeding him 4 meals a day as well as milk inbetween each meal as well, i can’t believe how much he eats!


----------



## JW3

Guider    if its meant to be I'm sure the room will work out   

TK - great scan picture   

Having a BBQ for Ben's birthday so really hoping the weather is going to be good because don't think I can fit everyone in the house otherwise


----------



## MistyW

Just a quicky to say hello to everybody...

HELLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

xxx


----------



## guider

jenny  for good weather for Bens BBQ


----------



## guider

hope everyone is ok, seems to have gone very quiet around here again, we've had a mixed weekend, DH went to dadz stay and play saturday morning, while i looked out at the pouring rain thinking that we were going to get very wet at the picnic that afternoon, we came home in the end dry and sticky feeling (very muggy) today we were at a christening and were trying to avoid the sun, it was so hot.
hope you have all seen some sunshine out there as well


----------



## MistyW

Whoo, it's hot, hot, hot and very quiet around here.
Where is everybody
Enjoying the sunshine, sipping Pimms by the pool I bet   
I'm not fairing too well, my heart has been skipping beats since Friday. I'm also terrified because I have my scan tomorrow and I'm convinced it's all gone wrong.  Maybe the two are connected?  I don't know.  
Anyways, I hope that little Ben enjoyed his 1st birthday, and that the rest of you are behaving yourselves.
Updates would be great xxx


----------



## Tama

Hello 

Sorry I've not been on in a while, work isn't great - being made redundant but hey ho!

Misty, wishing you lots of luck for your scan tomorrow sweetie. I am sure everything will be just fine          xx

Guider, hope you had a good weekend and managed to stay out of the sun - it is soooooo hot! xx

Jenny, hope Ben had a lovely Birthday party    xx

Malbec, hope everything is going well for you hun xx

J9, how are you lovely? Hope you are feeling okay    Not long until your FU appointment    xx

TK, hope you are feeling well and the heat isn't driving you too nuts! xx

SF, hope you are okay hun and things are going okay xx

Clare, always thinking of you and hoping you are okay xx

Trixxi, hope you are okay sweetie    xx

AFM not much to report really. Work as I said has been a bit of a nightmare but the plus side is I will still get my mat pay, phew! Everything else, touchwood, is going well (      ).


----------



## guider

misty -  for your scan, i'm sure everything will be fine  it is so easy for people to say don't worry, but i know just how you feel, until you hold them in your arms  (and even after that) you will still worry ) 

tama - hope work isn't getting you down too much

AFM
started doing avon as definately not going back to current job, so if anyone wants anything you know where i am  so been out in this heat delivering books!

hopefully by wednesday will know more about whether i have a venue for massage etc, so will keep oyu posted


----------



## Tama

Guider, hope avon goes well for you and I will keep my fingers crossed you can find a venue soon    xx

J9, doh! What a pain I was excited reading that first bit! Hope you are okay    xx


----------



## JW3

Oh no wish I had been eating some beetroot   

I have some bad news.  My periods finally started again and the first cycle length has been 14 days    I don't know whether anyone remembers but this is exactly what was happening before I was having the clomid and it made me really ill    very very upset, going to have to ring for doctors appointment tomorrow and hoping can see my usual doctor again          

I don't think I can face this again   

On top of this it was my first day back at work today and DH's gran died on Ben's birthday   

Sorry for the me post


----------



## Tama

Oh Jenny    Hope the doctor can help    Sorry about dh nan too    As J9 said have a nice photo of Ben to remind you of the good things      xxx

J9 I will keep everything crossed for you hun      xx


----------



## malbec

Yo girlies,

*Guider* - how are you? Still on the job hunt?

*Jenny* - sorry your are worried abot your cycles. Could you go on the pill or would you rather not? I think I'll be happy to go on the pill when I get my periods again because I found my hormones so much more balanced and the light monthly withdrawal bleed much more manageable than horrible real periods. I know it's not for everyone though and can seem unneccessary to take contraceptives when we've struggled to conceive and may want to again in future. Are you enjoying being back at work at all? How is Ben finding childcare?

*Misty* - I hope the scan went OK hun. Has anyone looked at your HB or diagnosed what that problem is? Hope all is well and you have hit that 12 wk milestone.

*Tama* - sorry to hear you're being made redundant. Is it a situation you can see as an opportunity? More choice to figure out what you want to do post-babies? I hope you are getting a decent tax-free payout. Is it your whole department or have you been picked off? They have to be very careful when there are ladies on/going on mat leave involved. Great you'll still get mat pay. Still must always be upsetting/annoying for someone else to decide when you stop working somewhere even if it is an opportunity for the future.

*J9* - sorry about the disappointment. I do love beetroot and good for you for having a healthy dinner! Roll on 7th July and your next appt.

TK/SF/anyone I've missed - hello, hope you are all well.

AFM I'm getting regular movement of big limbs now and loving it! Always thought it would be freaky but it makes me smile. DH felt a few kicks tonight too (most of the time when I put his hand on my belly they suddenly go shy!).

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## JW3

Mini-rant coming.

So even though still feeling down about these cycles and having to have it all investigated again I am resolved to trying to live a normal life.  So in my lunch break today I thought I would pop down and give blood in the town centre only to find that since I have had a HCG injection in the past I can never be a blood donor again now - grrrrrrrr.  Not very impressed that have got over the IF only to find that this and PCOS is still impacting on my life in a major way.  On the positive side I no longer have to feel guilty for not going and giving blood enough, because I can't.  What if the end route for me is going to be a hysterectomy?  I am sure I have been getting more ovarian cysts and things just aren't right at all.

Had a chat with DH about it all last night and considering claiming on my Bupa cover so I can see the same consultant gyno I have had for my fertility treatment.  Going to the GP on Wednesday.  At least I know he is going to take me seriously and hopefully he will start everything going with some blood tests.

Malbec - I am on the mini-pill already because that is the one recommended for breastfeeding and it doesn't seem to have made any difference.

Being back at work is going ok but might not be for long since lots of people being made redundant here.  

Sorry about further me post - I promise I will be more supportive of everyone else soon.


----------



## malbec

Jenny - we're all allowed a 'me' post once in a while  how annoying about the giving blood thing, i was really upset when i went to give blood over 2 yrs ago and couldnt because of being on clomid and having a hysteroscopy - of course since then it has been ivf and now pregnancy and like u it is something i find frustrating not being able to do. How odd that they haven't said to me that i wont be able to give blood again following HCG when i said i had IVF. Grrrrr. I'll be looking into it in a year or so and will let u know if i get same answer!!

Such a shame to go back to work to redundancies and inevitable gloomy workforce, not what u need to help adjust into new work/life balancing act. Keep up the thinking on working for yourself ideas hun! xxx


----------



## guider

sorry for not catching up with all your posts at the moment, but life is hectic, can't wait until tomorrow is over, we are arranging a family gathering, and with little one in toe it makes it that bit more difficult, have to plan exactly what needs doing and when it might be able to get done, so once it is all over tomorrow i might be able to get on with other things - maybe clean the house etc!

but thought i would catch you up on the job front
so defintaly not going back to pharmacy
started Avon last week
went to hairdressers wednesday it is a definate no on the room for massage etc, so that is out
collected avon books, only got back just over half of them, and wow the size of the orders, i got one order for £3.00  doens't even cover the cost of the books, let alone the fact that i have to sell £78 before i start earning!

so the latest plan i am going to be starting up a babysigning business, so wish me luck, anyone who knows anything about being self employed and starting a business and help and advice would be much appreciated, or everyone could just give me loads of money, and i can stay sat at home (well it was worth asking    )


----------



## guider

j9 - family gathering went well, glad it is over, so that i can concentrate on other things rather than just having 101 things go around in my head as to whether i had everything sorted for the party or not

so now really have to get my head around work (or lack of!)


----------



## JW3

Guider - tons of luck with the baby signing     its really popular around here


----------



## guider

i've got a very little sick man    
he started being sick at about 3am, and was last sick at aorund 2.30pm


----------



## JW3

oh no hope he gets better very soon


----------



## guider

jenny - thanks, hopefully he will be better soon, unfortunatley still not good at the moment, was sick around 11pm, so ended up at a+e with him following advice from nhs direct, feeling exhausted as didn't get home till aorund 3in the morning, dh has gone to work and i a here with a sleeping LO 
this morning he had been sick everywhere again, so decided maybe bathtime might be good, this seemed a good idea, but he waited until i had got him out, dry and dressed and was then sick again.
starting to feel like we have washing everywhere

and all this ontop of me not feeling well in the first place with a cold myself!


----------



## JW3

Guider     oh dear - what did they say at A&E? ( I did wonder if you were going to end up there with what you had said)


Just been to the GPs myself about these crazy periods    seems the mini pill I've been taking hasn't been effective (so the GP more or less said I am lucky not to get pregnant by accident    - as if) so I have to try another one for now.  Not sure for how long because DH said to me last night that I am not getting any younger    (I'm 34 and a half now so on the wrong side of the statistics at my clinic) and if we want another go we can't wait too long.  I do agree with him but am very worried about the prospect of further tx and worry over having twins as I'm not sure we can cope with anymore of it.


----------



## guider

jenny - all depends on which a+e you are asking about, 1 said to stop everything except things like dioralyte the other said that breastmilk is best, the dr on wednesday said keep doing what i am doing as he is still not dehydrated (almost sounds like we are just waiting for it to happen!)
last sickness at 2pm today, have managed to get him to bed tonight!
feeling exhausted, washing everywhere!


----------



## JW3

don't worry about the washing you will catch up later


----------



## MistyW

Hi everybody
Sorry I've been gone a while, our builder chopped through our electricity cable so I sought refuge at my Ma and Pa's house for a while.
Guider - Poor little soldier.  I hope that he is feeling better today.  As for setting up your own business, try speaking to your bank.  They may give you free advice, and set you up with a business account on a great rate to begin with.  Also keep receipts for everything!  You'll need them for your tax return x
Jenny - So sorry to hear that you are having a stressful time.  Yes, you have big decisions ahead, but still plenty of time to make them. Ben is only 1, just enjoy him for the moment, it's such a great time in their lives   
J9 - Hello, missus   
TK - Any news from you?
Clare - Would love an update   
SF - Ditto   
DK - Ditto   
Tama - I'm so sorry to hear that you've been made redundant.  It happened to me in the 90's and I still remember how horrible it all was (though the redundancy money did come in handy and I ended up with a much better job - every cloud, etc)    x
Malbec - Aw, it's lovely when they start kicking isn't it.  Have you had your tea kicked off your tummy yet?   
AFM - Scan went well. Haven't had results back from nuchal but that's good news, because they contact everybody who is high risk within 5 days.  I'm over the moon because they told me that because of my age I would defo be high risk!  And I'm waiting to see the cardio about my heart, but it has settled down a lot now.
Love to all xxx


----------



## JW3

Misty - great news about the scan    good luck for your nuchal results


----------



## MistyW

Hurrah - just got the results.  1 in 200.  Sounds scary to me, but they say that's low risk     

Where is everybody?

xxx


----------



## Tama

Misty congrats on the results   xx

Hope everyone is okay   xx


----------



## MistyW

Hi Tama - Congratulations on reaching the halfway point xxx


----------



## JW3

Misty - good news on the results   

Tama - halfway point - congrats    

J9       hope you are ok & that you're going to be able to start soon         

Guider - hope your LO is much better now       

All ok here, have just had the realisation that I am totally burntout after all the tx and then trying to do my studying whilst being at home with Ben.  So need to book some time off work so I can get a break whilst Ben is in nursery but problem is will be difficult as I now have someone working for me who is going to be off until the end of Sept and I need to cover their work as well    but at least I think I know what the problem is now as have been really emotional at work, although it might also be the PCOS hormone problems I guess.  

Best go to bed its getting late


----------



## malbec

*Misty* - Congrats on your 12 week nuchal scan results!

*Tama* - Congrats on half way milestone! Have you had 20 week scan yet? Are you keeping the genders a secret?

*Jenny* - am not surprised you are burned out, you've been a very busy lady! Hope you are getting enough sleep and can book some time off soon. Maybe a half day of pampering one weekend day might be much needed otherwise 

AFM - had 28 week growth scan today and both twins classed as 'normal growth'. Estimated weights 2lb 6 and 2lb 4 which I was pretty pleased with.

xxx


----------



## JW3

Malbec      that is great news about your twins    they sound like really good weights as you've still a fair while to go yet


----------



## guider

Hi all
thought I should check in a say that I think Sam is finally on the mend. 
11 days of sickness, 
12 days of no solid food
now we will just have to try and get sleep a bit better again, as you can imagine all things like that have gone to pot.

he finally stopped being sick on Tuesday
had rusks yesterday
and today has had rusk, porridge, sweet potato, cauliflour cheese and youghurt, 
only letting him have little bits and regularly, 
am now going to have to go through the stages again of discomfort while (.)(.) get used to major quick reduction in feeding as i managed to breastfeed him all through the last 2 weeks and at one point he was feeding every hour


----------



## malbec

Hey Guider,

Glad to hear Sam is feeling better and eating again. Well done you for managing to b/f during that time.

Hope he is settling well and you are getting enough sleep!

xxx


----------



## JW3

Guider    so glad he's getting better now, seems to have gone on a long time   

So busy now have started back at work but still thinking of you all


----------



## DK

Hi ladies sorry its been so long since i have been here,i have been and still having huge huge problems i been in hospital about 5times and each time has been like a week or so  i have missed u but been so poorly and family problems but needed to come back and check how ur all doing xx
Whats happening with everyone?are any of u lovely ladies pregnant and got ur wish??
Hope everyone is well,
Sorry its been so long
Xxxx


----------



## malbec

*J9 *- I am so angry with your hospital! They sound like a bunch of school bullies! Most of us could put on 4lb in a few hours - like you say the difference between having clothes on, being later in the day etc etc. I just can't understand why they wouldn't even discuss the operation with you for the sake of 4 SODDING POUNDS! Very poor service if you ask me after everything you have been through. I want to write a letter of complaint on your behalf!! I bet you thought of loads of things you had wish you had said after you left the hospital. It is so hard when you are there on your own and you feel they're the experts, trying to stick up for yourself or argue rationally without crying is very difficult at the best of times. Of course you feel despondent, no-one would feel strong enough to persevere through this all the time. Don't beat yourself up or feel you have to make any drastic decisions when you are feeling low. Will your DH be able to come to next FU appt with you?

*DK *- good to hear from you, sorry you are having such a rough time of things.

Hello everyone else too!

xxxx


----------



## JW3

J9         hope you can get started really soon         always thinking of you    

Malbec - how are you doing?   

DK       hope things improve for you soon   

Oh no having a really bad week, been really ill.  Sat night Ben went to my parents and we booked a hotel to have a night away and it was completely ruined by me being sick all night      Oh well


----------



## guider

Jenny - sorry to hear you have been ill, hope you are feeling better, finally Sam is completely over his sickness, he still gets tired quickly, but then what do you expect after 10days of sickness and 11 days of no food


----------



## Shellebell

new home this way
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=268057.0


----------

